#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-23
<kosaidpo> guys hello
<kosaidpo> my pc froze when my desktop show up
<kosaidpo> then nethin work wvwn keyboard
<tenach> Does anyone know why I get this when I try to boot from a LiveCD or LiveUSB? http://paste.ubuntu.com/482076/
<AndrewMC> tenach, you check the MD5sum to make sure it was right??
<tenach> AndrewMC, yeah, it checks out fine.
<nathan_> heys i need some help with flash in ubuntu flash game seems to be glitchy
<nathan_> games
<nathan_> is there any fix for that
<nathan_> anybod pls
<suprengr> nathan_: update flash?
<nathan_> well i grab it from the site
<nathan_> assuming that current right ?
<suprengr> nathan_: that's what i was about to suggest ;(   is it a flash or a graphics problem I wonder
<nathan_> well its seems it not rendering properly
<nathan_> i got the current driver for the graphics card
<aveilleux> nathan_: How did you get the Flash player?
<nathan_> from the website
<aveilleux> nathan_: What browser?
<nathan_> firefox
<suprengr> nathan_: do you know what graphics card is in use?
<nathan_> nivdia 8500 gt
<aveilleux> nathan_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<suprengr> nathan_:  ... and others... nvidia vs. open graphics driver?
<suprengr> * open nvidia...
<nathan_> ok
<nathan_> i did
<aveilleux> nathan_: Are you using the proprietary nVidia driver?
<nathan_> im using the ones that ubuntu gave
<aveilleux> nathan_: Ubuntu has two sets of drivers. The open-source ones and the proprietary. What applet did you use to install the graphics drivers?
<suprengr> nathan_: bullseye... use nvidia's 'own' driver
<nathan_> hardware drivers
<aveilleux> nathan_: jockey-gtk then.
<aveilleux> nathan_: That means you have the open drivers, called noveau
<nathan_> so should i use the open drivers
<nathan_> or go to nivdia website
<aveilleux> nathan_: No. The open drivers have performance issues. You want these drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<suprengr> aveilleux: thanks... been awake for too many hours and just got back from a 400 bmile drive. Your explanation more helpful & much better ;)  zzzz
<UbuntuNoob> is there a way to wirelessly share my itunes from my windows desktop to my rhythmbox laptop with ubuntu like itunes can do with other itunes?
<seidos> UbuntuNoob, I don't think so.  I doubt rhythmbox would talk to itunes, assuming that's how itunes to itunes communication even works.  But if it doesn't support it, you can program it yourself, since the code for rhythmbox is open
<Divecks> How can I stop all the annoying password prompts!?
<seidos> Divecks, are you serious?
<Divecks> seidos: completely. I get that they're supposed to add security, but it's totally unneeded for most home users. An opt-out is surely possible.. Mac doesn't require hardly any prompts, and it gets along just fine with security and a Unix based OS.
<aveilleux> seidos, UbuntuNoob_: Rhythmbox has a DAAP plugin that allows it to access shared iTunes library.
<aveilleux> Divecks: gksudo has a five-minute timeout, usually.
<Divecks> aveilleux: Yeah, but how can I make all apps open by default in gksudo, and also change the login time?
<aveilleux> Divecks: Though let's be honest... Apple software can't damage your system nearly as much as most Linux software can... Apple locks down many settings and etc. that Linux allows access to. The password prompts are needed.
<iceflatline> gksudo su
<aveilleux> Divecks: All apps?! Why would you ever need that?
<iceflatline> a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: how do i get that plug in?
<aveilleux> Divecks: The only apps that need sudo privelages are system utilities and other things that need su to operate properly. Most apps will never need that.
<Divecks> aveilleux: Sure, but I don't need em. Apps like software center, the administrative apps, stuff that I use regularly. I don't need high security on this machine.. I don't even need a login password.
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: It should come default.
<Divecks> aveilleux: Yeah, I know. I didn't mean all apps, I meant all the apps that I use regularly that need root to be useful.
<aveilleux> Divecks: Get used to it. You can't disable gksudo for those applications because they need superuser (superuser-do) privelages to run.
<aveilleux> Divecks: That's just how gksudo/sudo works. I *never* suggest turning off those passwords.
<Divecks> aveilleux: I've been using ubuntu for years. I absolutely can't stand the prompts.. I'll probably just make logout times for sudo and gksudo super long..
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: hmmm ill check
<aveilleux> Divecks: I don't understand the problem here, to be honest. I've been using Ubuntu for quite some time and I've never had any issue with gksudo and sudo.
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: i made sure that plugin is enabled, but my itunes wont show up in shared music; in fact there is no shared tab
<suprengr> Divecks: I was just about to swith off and zzz when I saw yours.   there ?IS a way... but it also involves baying a new hard disk, getting s new bank account [and having your existing account emptied by a stranger]
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Is the DAAP port opened in the host machine's firewall
<Divecks> aveilleux: It's not an "issue". It's simply that I feel, for what I use ubuntu for, which is every day computing, that the prompts provide nothing to enhance my security.
<Divecks> suprengr: I don't do any sort of financial things on my computer.
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: dont know why it wouldnt be; if it comes opened it wouldnt be closed, i havent changed any settings really. how do i check?
<suprengr> *buying
<aveilleux> Divecks: Would you prefer programs that can be run without user intervention? ;-) It's the UAC problem all over again. There's no useful middle ground.
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: What OS is the host machine running?
<Divecks> aveilleux: Yes, I would like them to be run without my concent, once I have confirmed manually that they be downloaded. The middle ground is, imho, the way mac handles it, which is very well.
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: the one i am on now is running 10.04 ubuntu 32-bit, the one with itunes is Vista 32-bit
<seidos> Divecks, what version of Mac OS are you referring to?
<aveilleux> Divecks: But the way Macs handle security is irrelevant, because OSX doesn't handle software installation the same way that Linux does.
<Divecks> seidos: Mac os X 10.4-current.
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Is the Vista machine running Windows F--
<aveilleux> :<
<Divecks> aveilleux: It is extremely relevant, because it is a much more reasonable paradigm for home use.
<seidos> Divecks, last time I used a mac, it prompted be for a password when I was making changes to the system.  But that was some time ago.
<seidos> s/be/me
<UbuntuNoob> sorry, i got disconnected
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: my rhythmbox music shows up on itunes, but not vice versa
<pedro3005> Divecks, then why not just run as root? (I wouldn't recommend it, but...)
<Divecks> seidos: Well, on modern to semi-modern macs, doing things in System Prefrences, with the exception of things like disk encryption and user account privileges, are done without passwording.
<aveilleux> Divecks: Because they change personal preferences, not system-level preferences.
<seidos> Divecks, I think the ubuntu "paradigm" is better, but that's because I've used windows, and I know how easy it is for a system to get hosed when people install something that they don't know what it is.
<aveilleux> s/system-level/system-wide
<aveilleux> Divecks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: how do i check what port the daap share is on on the windows computer?
<Divecks> pedro3005: Because then EVERYTHING runs with max privilege. All I'm asking, really, is that apps that I have downloaded not ask me for a password.
<aveilleux> Divecks: Not everything should run root.
<aveilleux> Divecks: If all of your software is running root, then there is a serious problem with your system.
<seidos> Divecks, what apps are you downloading that require a password?
<Divecks> aveilleux: That's absolutely not true. They make all sorts of changes, from file sharing, to internet proxies, to power management.
<aveilleux> Divecks: system-wide* I said.
<aveilleux> Divecks: And those don't affect other users, since that software is run on the user-level during computer operation. Linux does not do that.
<aveilleux> Divecks: Are you or are you not going to read the article I linked
<Divecks> aveilleux: It's obviously not. I'm agreeing with you that not all apps should run as root.
<Divecks> aveilleux: I'm well aware how to change the sudo timeouts.
<aveilleux> Divecks: Then why are we having this conversation
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: DAAP uses port 3689 by default: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Access_Protocol
<Divecks> aveilleux: Because I was curious if anyone else has found a more elegant and secure solution. But I now understand that unfortunately, employing the paradigm that I find the most effective, that is, Mac's, would be impossible to implement on a Linux like system, correct?
<pedro3005> impossible is a strong word
<pedro3005> maybe not so easy, but I'm sure it's possible
<aveilleux> Divecks: You're not understanding what I'm saying. Linux software simply handles the things you're trying to do differently.
<seidos> anything is possible in Linux, it's open source for goodness sakes
<Divecks> *sigh*
<aveilleux> Divecks: The system settings you change on OSX are changed in ~/Library, rather than anywhere on the system level, such as /etc or /var
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: i tried it and it says cannot connect to destination
<aveilleux> Divecks: Linux, on the other hand, changes the main configuration in /etc
<Divecks> Well, aveilleux just said that its a fundamental difference with the way Linux handles apps, which I am acknowledging
<Divecks> At any rate, i'm going no where with this conversation. Thanks for your help though.
<aveilleux> Divecks: You can't change that, unless you want to rewrite the authentication protcols for Linux or change that in the application's source
<seidos> I still don't see what the problem is
<aveilleux> seidos: There are always people who want Linux to be OSX, or Linux to be Windows
<aveilleux> seidos: It's usually best to just smile and nod
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: What firewall is the Vista machine running?
<seidos> aveilleux, I think he/she might have been a troll, personally.
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: none currently
<aveilleux> seidos: No, I don't think so
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Windows firewall?
<stlsaint> sup seidos
<seidos> stlsaint, yo
<UbuntuNoob> sorry; kicked again
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Windows firewall?
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: nope i shut that off day one lol
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Interesting. What version of iTunes?
<suprengr> Divecks... I was once a Unix admin.. I had to switch to Microsoft for pro reasons,, the chance latterly to have switched back to open source [albeit - at my own choice] to graphical linux, not tty only unix is, to me. a gift.  I have seen Mac Os's and their [loyal] users - but I can only understand that on a MWindows/Linux comparison... I still find that Mac is Mac & Linux is Linux... both with benifits to us
<suprengr> ers.  Me... I'm staying put.  Perhaps you  are at heart a Mac.
<aveilleux> suprengr: Divecks a;ready left
<UbuntuNoob> my ubuntu just froze really hard, what can i do besides a hard shutdown and reboot?
<pedro3005> UbuntuNoob, did you try CTRL ATL F1?
<UbuntuNoob> pedro3005: no result
<suprengr> aveilleux: ..so a Mac afterall ;D   -   & for the 2nd time of trying tonight.... me go zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  . Wishing heers to you all and good health for you all.
<aveilleux> Goodnight, suprengr
<pedro3005> UbuntuNoob, you can use Alt + SysRq + (press each key once) R E I S U B  for a shutdown
<kosaidpo> UbuntuNoob:  then try ctrl+alt and type REIUSB
<pedro3005> reboot *
<kosaidpo> yeh sorru
<UbuntuNoob> pedro3005: right on, thanks
<UbuntuNoob> also, i downloaded a program, how do i know where to find it (eg accessories, sound & video, etc) because i cant find it anywhere
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Define "Downloaded"
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: i went to terminal and used sudo apt-get install program i forget what it was called i searched for something and downloaded on
<UbuntuNoob> i suppose installed would be a better word
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Then type the command into Terminal
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleix: which command?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: The name of the program you installed
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: got it thanks
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: What program is it?
<UbuntuNoob> i think it must have not installed properly because its not here
<UbuntuNoob> still having trouble with itunes sharing though
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: What program were you trying to install?
<UbuntuNoob> aveilleux: it started with a th i think it was some kind of animations something i was looking for some form of google sketchup
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Blender?
<egg_> hi, i have just installed using the minimal install cd and no extra packages. how do i get a list of packages?
<egg_> all i have is this prompt
<egg_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<seidos> egg_, have you tried aptitude search <package-name>?
<egg_> seidos: i dont want a search i want some kind of organized listing
<egg_> that would be nice
<seidos> egg_, I don't know.  google?
<egg_> i guess that's an idea
<egg_> do you have any specific sites
<egg_> sites where they are organized
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com
<aveilleux> egg_: Search packages.ubuntu.com for the package you want, then apt-get install on the cli machine
<IdleOne> when installing I suggest you use apt-get and not download from the site. apt-get will pull in all dependencies needed
<shahan> I want to hide the file extension  in ubuntu 10.04
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to make your laptop volume buttons work?
<serfus> okay, so i made it too remove compiz completely. now how do i set metacity without "metacity --replace" everytime i log in?
<serfus> cus every time i log in i have no window manger
<hobgoblin> serfus: are you in ubuntu now?
<serfus> sure
<hobgoblin> do alt+F2 then put gconf-editor in the run dialogue and ok it
<serfus> hobgoblin,  okay
<hobgoblin> then navigate to desktop/gnome/session/required_components - check that metacity is in window manager
<hobgoblin> odd that it's not starting if compiz is disabled
<serfus> ok, cool
<serfus> thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> is metacity set ?
<serfus> yes
<serfus> it's actually not for me
<serfus> i'm helping someone
<serfus> so i'll let you know if it turned out ok
<hobgoblin> try this as well if needed - http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8316235 post #18 onwards
<serfus> hobgoblin, i'll look at it, thank you :)
<hobgoblin> serfus: if nothing else works you could try either getting startup to remember what is running - startup apps or adding metacity in there
<hobgoblin> good luck
<serfus> hobgoblin, turned out fantastic, was easy for him and all good... thank you very much :)
<hobgoblin> excellent - glad to be of help :)
<abhijeet_> how to install antivirus in ubuntu 10.04
<aveilleux> abhijeet_: You really don't need one.
<abhijeet_> i just encountered a problem using the ubuntu repositary dvds . It shows shortcut to the folder name "ubuntu"
<abhijeet_> when i opened the folder then it  shows all the content which was already present outside the folder and it also has one more shortcut to the folder "ubuntu".
<aveilleux> abhijeet_: Did I not already tell you that you did not need the repository DVD?
<abhijeet_> yes but i have very slow internet connection so i depended on the dvds
<pie_time> what package do i need to install for my laptops multimedia buttons to work?
<aveilleux> pie_time: What laptop is it?
<pie_time> dell inspiron e1505
<pie_time> i dont have full ubuntu
<pie_time> im kind of building from the mimimal install cde
<pie_time> cd
<aveilleux> pie_time: What do you m-
<aveilleux> pie_time: I see.
<aveilleux> pie_time: Are you building to the GNOME environment?
<pie_time> no
<aveilleux> pie_time: Which?
<pie_time> lxde
<aveilleux> pie_time: I don't think those buttons will function in that DE... The only application that comes to mind that can handle nonstandard hotkeys is GNOME's gnome-keybinding-properties. LXDE may have its own version of said program, but I honestly have no experience with it.
<aveilleux> pie_time: If you have individual programs that can accept keybindings, then you can set the keys up in there. Globally, though, I don't know if there's a way to do that.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-24
<UbuntuNoob> hi for some reason after i installed ubuntu my sound no longer works
<zkriesse> UbuntuNoob: Ok did ya check out sound preferences?
<aveilleux> !sound |UbuntuNoob
<ubot2> UbuntuNoob: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<UbuntuNoob> thanks some of my settings were wrong
<zkriesse> :-)
<aveilleux> No problem, UbuntuNoob
<noderscore> hi i need some help please?
<meindian523> !ask| noderscore
<ubot2> noderscore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noderscore> firstly i had some errors on install, and there was a black loggin screen
<noderscore> can i recal a log?
<noderscore> the os seems to be working fine except my wireless adapter isnt compatable, id like to find out what theses errors were... my install disk was ok
<noderscore> can anyone point me in right direction?
<paultag> yeah one sec nhandler
<paultag> erm nerd-
<paultag> no noderscore
<paultag> this is why I need part messages
<Aklyon> I installed ubuntu netbook edition on my eee pc 900, but the microphone doesn't work.
<derekd> anybody there?
<derekd> I'm hitting an error every time I go to install or remove something: Package operation failed
<derekd> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<derekd> installArchives() failed:
<derekd> Selecting previously deselected package p7zip-full.
<derekd> (Reading database ...
<derekd> (Reading database ... 5%
<derekd> (Reading database ... 10%
<derekd> (Reading database ... 15%
<derekd> what on earth?
<derekd> its late, guess everyone is sleeping
<robbmunson> hmm..........
<robbmunson> oh well, I hate to pop in and out but I dont know anything about why you're having that issue,so I'll let someone else try their hand at it.
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm using the kernel version; 2.6.35 from ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa, and i'm still getting updates for the 2.6.32, if i update the 2.6.32 version will i change to that? if so, how do i stop getting update for 2.6.32?
<bodzilla> w
<HoboSteaux> hey im having an issue with partitions of a usb hd being only r
<HoboSteaux> any one experience read only usb hds before, i just reformatted it with 3 ext3 partitions and a swap (NAS for my router)
<HoboSteaux> anyone usb hds?
<seidos> HoboSteaux, sorry, never have
<seidos> the only random thought I can pull out of my skull is lsusb
<seidos> heh
<HoboSteaux> heh aight ty
<seidos> actually HoboSteaux, I think you inspired me to play with my ipod, which is basically a usb hd
<seidos> heh
<HoboSteaux> good :) although id imagine that be an apple pain in the ass seidos
<seidos> HoboSteaux, yeah, it already has been.
<HoboSteaux> proprietary pain in the ass
<Puck`> good morning team
<seidos> I'd like to map the keys on my computer keyboard to musical notes, so that I can play music with it.  Is this possible/probable?  and how should I go about doing it?
<duanedesign> morning all
<seidos> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> seidos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003466
<seidos> duanedesign, thanks I'll give it a try
<seidos> ah, damn it, jack server won't run
<seidos> that's weird, audacity works but qjackctl doesn't
<geirha> Hm. Seems the forums went down.
<pedro3005> geirha, seems to work here
<geirha> I get Database error
<boywonder> hi can anyone help me out im bit off a newb?
<boywonder> like hello?
<serfus> boywonder, sure, pleas ask
<serfus> *please
<boywonder> ok thanks im trying to acces this file to edit it
<boywonder> .../etc/ufw/before.rules
<boywonder> only if i use gedit its telling my im not allowed
<boywonder> so i sudo
<boywonder> that didnt work yet
<serfus> seems like you have to be root..
<serfus> oh you did
<serfus> well, how?
<serfus> did you open nautilus as root?
<boywonder> i thought root was /root
<geirha> If you install nautilus-gksu, you can right-click and choose open as administrator
<boywonder> whats nautilus?
<geirha> The "explorer"
<boywonder> oh there must be a way for me to acces this file manually
<geirha> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<boywonder> i dont want to install any shit just know , i dont even know how!!
<boywonder> what does that line mean or shall i look it up
<boywonder> preferable the gkpart?
<geirha> That'll run gedit /path/to/file  as root (the superuser/administrator)
<boywonder> im told not to run as root
<serfus> by who?
<boywonder> lesson one
<serfus> it's just temporary
<boywonder> so i have to unroot
<geirha> You should never log in as root, that's true. But the above command runs gedit and gedit only as the root user
<geirha> That's the standard way of editing system configuration files.
<serfus> boywonder, there are some tasks which requires root
<boywonder> thats to another thing my account was created on install, i thinkin is that bad?
<geirha> The user created when you installed have permissions to run programs as use by using sudo/gksudo
<geirha> *run programs as root user
<geirha> It'll ask you for your password when you run sudo/gksudo
<boywonder> the friggin file was blank, im trying to stop echo request
<boywonder> in ufw
<geirha> Either its blank, or you've opened a non-existant file (in which case it creates an empty one)
<boywonder> i ran a wrong directory i got it know
<boywonder> hey thanks cool as
<geirha> Have a look at the docs for your release of ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<geirha> It explains common tasks, like installing software
<Abhijeet> virus detected in my  laptop
<Abhijeet> please help me to remove the recycler virus from my laptop which affected the ubuntu 10.04 os
<geirha> What does it do?
<geirha> !antivirus
<ubot2> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Abhijeet> when i open the external drive such as the ubuntu dvd it shows shortcut to the folder names ubuntu
<Abhijeet> and also the system drive shows 128 tera bite of data!!!!!!!!!!! please help me
<geirha> Where does it say 128 terabyte exactly?
<Abhijeet> when i open the my computer it shows thw different drives . when i open the properties tag of the drive where the ubuntu is installed
<geirha> The one labeled "File system" ?
<geirha> It shows the total of all mounted filesystems.
<Abhijeet> yes it is but my hard disc is of 320 gb and i have installed win xp on same laptop as dualm boot
<geirha> Have you any samba shares or similar mounted?
<Abhijeet> no i dont  have installed the samba software
<geirha> It's pre-installed. Whenever you enter a network share, it gets mounted, and I believe the space usage will be added to that total you saw.
<Abhijeet> but my basic question is why the shortcut is showed in the dvd of ubuntu and alos in the repositary dvs of ubuntu after clicking the shortcut it shows all the content which was there
<geirha> Not sure I follow what you mean by that one. Maybe take a screenshot?
<geirha> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<geirha> Hi :)
<geirha> I have a meeting in a few, bbl.
<Abhijeet> im on different machine i will upload it later but please can u give the suggest me any antivirus built for ubuntu 10.04 amd64 version .
<duanedesign> Abhijeet: ClamAV or Avast
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install clamav
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Abhijeet> thank u for the help i will try !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<out-of-hand> hi, can comeone assist me, ? im trying to upgrade my ubuntu files. i know whith ubuntu 8.04 i could copy the repositorys onto a cd, and then just upgrade all my newly fresh repositorys on new installed ubuntu systems ... without internet access... how can i do this in ubuntu 10.04?
<out-of-hand> its a offline upgrade correct ?
<Silver_Fox_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Offline%20apt-get%20update
<Smooth357> My wireless is disabled and I can not enable it.
<Smooth357> hello is anybody home?
<abhjeet> virus problem in ubuntu images attached for reference http://imagebin.org/111185 and http://imagebin.org/111186
<abhjeet> my laptop encountered a virus problem please help me in this regard. The virus is same as the ' recycler' virus  which mostly affects the wndows systems
<abhjeet> please help me  sone onne
<abhjeet> sorry misspelt!!!!!!! it is ' please help me someone'
<HoboSteaux> hey has anyone had a read-only removable hd partitioned with ext3?
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: I don't understand the purpose of making such a partition read-only
<HoboSteaux> i threw an 1.5tb hd in a case,formatted it plugged it back in and it was read only
<HoboSteaux> i didnt intend that to happen and dont know how to change that
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: It was probably mounted read-only. Is Ubuntu mounting it automatically?
<HoboSteaux> yeah
<HoboSteaux> but its happening on my router too, running ddwrt
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: This is an external drive? Or rather, an internal drive placed into an external enclosure
<HoboSteaux> internal in external
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: I assume (since you're using dd-wrt) that you're familiar with Terminal
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: Am I correct in my assumption?
<geirha> By default, when you create an ext filesystem, it'll only be writable for root.
<HoboSteaux> yeah aveilleux
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: unmount the drive, then (but leave it plugged in)
<HoboSteaux> alright
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: Then can you cd /dev and ls sd* for me, then paste the output here?
<HoboSteaux> its on the other side of town right now :S ill do that tho and see what i can get out of it
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: Oh, can you not SSH into it?
<HoboSteaux> no, ive been testing using this laptop, so its not connected to the router right now :S
<HoboSteaux> otherwise yes (vpns ftw)
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: Wait, you DO or DO NOT have the ability to mount and unmount this drive?
<geirha> How do you determine it is read-only?
<HoboSteaux> i culdnt do any operations on it, but i could see everything etc
<HoboSteaux> bbiab, doctors apptmt to get rd of day 7 of a fever
<aveilleux> HoboSteaux: In any case, what I was going to have you try was sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdX /media/usbdevice rw   Thus passing the "read-write" flag to the mounter
<geirha> -o rw
<aveilleux> geirha: Right, -o. I'm still in fstab mode.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-25
<Enfew> hi Guys
<Enfew> i need some help
<Enfew> i;m new ubuntu user
<Enfew> using on windows with wubi as ntfs partition,
<Enfew> i;m getting low disk space warnings
<Enfew> is it really worth to format the partion and and install on 30gb new partion with full installation?
<meindian523> Enfew, it is possible to move an existing Ubuntu installation to its own partition
<meindian523> without havingto format the disk
<Enfew> is this regarding to my question or you are asking me new question?
<meindian523> There's a HOWTO in the Tutorials and Tips section for that
<meindian523> Enfew, answering your question
<Enfew> ok,
<meindian523> assuming you DO want Windows still as a dual boot option
<Enfew> ah, you said it is possibel ,and i read "is it possible.
<Enfew> lol, sory,
<meindian523> np
<Enfew> yes, i want win7 as dualboot
<Enfew> the f drive is around 32 gb
<Enfew> and formatted in ntfs
<meindian523> check out the Tutorials and Tips section on Ubuntu Forums
<Enfew> ok, i just joined ubuntu forums
<Enfew> i'm checking now
<meindian523> It has to do with LVM etc,I don't even know the procedure
<Enfew> i read somewhere that LVM is not compatible to 10.04
<Enfew> tell me something
<meindian523> I installed right onto disk from first experimentwith Linux
<Enfew> have you used on with wubi?
<meindian523> nope, installed Wubi once
<meindian523> at the time I had a functioning Ubuntu installation on disk too
<Enfew> what i want to know is that, is it worth to migrate from wubi to installation?
<meindian523> so didn't play around with it much
<meindian523> I would say yes
<Enfew> because i dont want to waste so much time because i dont have
<Enfew> i do work 13 hrs on pc
<Enfew> but i'm a fulltime freelancer
<meindian523> the performance benefits of native fs will,IMO,
<meindian523> make it worth the while
<Enfew> and i dont want to waste alot of time..
<Enfew> but i'm really loving ubuntu
<meindian523> but you could ask others withmore experience
<Enfew> btw, what you do?
<Enfew> i'm indian too :)
<meindian523> grad student in Elec Engg
<meindian523> :)
<Enfew> where is Elec Engg?
<Enfew> lol
<meindian523> ElectricalEnggineering
<Enfew> i know,
<Enfew> i was talking to somebody else, and i thought ......
<paultag> Enfew: you can't migrate wubi with much luck
<meindian523> typing with one hand, specially non-dominant hand, while having dinner, is pretty difficult
<Enfew> ah, i do that too.
<paultag> Enfew: it's very hard because it does some funny things to get it to play with the windows mbr
<Enfew> typing with one hand,
<paultag> erm, bootloader
<paultag> not mbr
<paultag> sorry, I'm tired
<collinp> Un-tired yourself.
<Enfew> paul, i can format this F drive again,
<meindian523> Enfew, listen to paultag,he's got far more exp/knowledge
<Enfew> and  install fresh
<paultag> Enfew: that would be the way to go, just remember to back up the home directory. If you are installing the same distro version number, make a tar gunzip of the /home/ dir and extract it once you install
<paultag> collinp: NO WAI
<Enfew> i will format and install ubuntu from usb, will that work?
<paultag> Enfew: it's a bit messy, but wubi was made to be a gateway drug, just get you hooked enough
<paultag> Enfew: yessir, yes it will
<Enfew> also,
<meindian523> but make sure to use the same username:password as your Wubi install
<paultag> meindian523: that does not matter :P
<Enfew> i have downloaded iso, but checksum is differnet
<paultag> meindian523: just the username
<meindian523> ah
<paultag> Enfew: Oh shoot, that's not good
<paultag> Enfew: Have you tried re-downloading again?
 * meindian523 used same password too,just to be safe
<Enfew> then, i downloaded on windows from online installer,
<paultag> Enfew: and if so, do the two downloaded files have matching MD5's?
<meindian523> Enfew, use torrent
<Enfew> no, i havent tried downloading two isos
<paultag> OK
<paultag> Enfew: Where did you download it from?
<paultag> Enfew: was it from the Ubuntu site?
<Enfew> ubuntu's main server
<Enfew> yep,.
<Enfew> what i want to know is downloading from torrent will work?
<paultag> Enfew: I'd just use it, the chance of it actually being corrupt or comprimised is pretty slim
<paultag> Enfew: just be sure to update / upgrade as soon as it installs
<meindian523> Enfew, yes, and it won't have any errors
<aveilleux> Enfew, if you
<aveilleux> re really concerned, you can use the on-disc check*
<paultag> +1 aveilleux
<aveilleux> Darn Enter key
<paultag> Enfew: aveilleux is right, I'd do that
<meindian523> +2
<Enfew> but i dont have time to check so many stuff,
<Enfew> because i'm full time freelancer,
<paultag> Enfew: it's a very quick test
<aveilleux> Enfew: Because it checks the files, rather than the entire disc, for consistency
<meindian523> +1
<paultag> Enfew: this install won't take more then an hour
<meindian523> +2
<Enfew> so how did i check it?
<paultag> Enfew: it will present you with a menu, just select the test option and hit enter
<Enfew> how can i perform why dont i just ?
<paultag> Enfew: after it will boot as normal
<meindian523> boot with the CD in the CDROM drive and ^^
<paultag> meindian523: usb *
<meindian523> ah, right
<aveilleux> Enfew: On the Desktop edition, when the little icons at the bottom of the screen appear (the little man and the keyboard), hit any key and you will be presented with a menu
<meindian523> boot with the pendrive in the USB port and ^^
<aveilleux> Enfew: One of those options is to check the disc
<Enfew> ok, great
<Enfew> just thought i'd let you guys know,
<paultag> Enfew: do you have a copy of it's md5sum?
<Enfew> That i tried 5 - 6 times installing on pc, and 2 times as full installation,
<Enfew> i didnt worked,
<paultag> Humm
<paultag> Enfew: Why?
<paultag> ( do you know? )
<Enfew> plus i installed this windows tool for checking checksum of ubuntu
<paultag> windows ftl
<Enfew> it says i have differnet checksum
<paultag> use md5sum <file>
<Enfew> when i searched on internet,  i saw that redownloading will solve the isssue,
<Enfew> use md5sum <file>?
<paultag> `md5sum' is a command under most GNU/Linux operating systems
<Enfew> is there any way i can just download md5sum file and replace with in that iso?
<meindian523> Enfew, md5sum is a number,not a file
<paultag> Enfew: the MD5 sum is like addition, let's say the file looks like: "0001 0100 0001", one sum of a basic algorithm would be 0101
<paultag> meindian523: and if you change the numbers ( data ) in the file, the sum will change
 * meindian523 keeps forgetting that paultag is available
<paultag> erm Enfew *
<paultag> meindian523: :P
<meindian523> :)
<Enfew> yes, i encrypt stuff right?
<paultag> Enfew: So, the "checksum" is how you can "check" the file by it's "sum"
<paultag> Enfew: you can use it for basic encryption, but it should not be used that way :)
<paultag> Enfew: it's a one-way hash
<Enfew> i mean it encrypt the md5sum into some file
<Enfew> ok,
<Enfew> thanks,
<paultag> Enfew: nosir, you can't put the MD5 sum of a file into the file it's self
<Enfew> so i cant use any file?
<meindian523> nope
<paultag> Enfew: because you can't know the md5 sum until you add up the file, and if you don't know the part of the file, you don't know the sum ( recursion )
<Enfew> ok, i got the meaning of md5
<paultag> Enfew: are you sure?
 * meindian523 wonders the same
<Enfew> i use it in mysql db
<paultag> Enfew: because you use it does not mean you know how it works
<paultag> Enfew: but that's fine, we can move on
<Enfew> yes,
<Enfew> give me a sec,
<paultag> I'm a patiant guy, I'll give you two
<meindian523> :)
<meindian523> lol
<paultag> :P
<Enfew> here,
<Enfew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
 * meindian523 goes to clean up the dishes
<meindian523> exactly, is what I think paultag will say now
<paultag> exactly
<Enfew> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 	  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Enfew> is mine
<paultag> Enfew: what's your sum?
<Enfew> so, i want to know that all ubuntu has same md5?
<paultag> wait, what?
<paultag> Enfew: I think you're still not getting the point of md5 checksums
<aveilleux> Enfew: Ubuntu's md5sums are published
<meindian523> ok that md5 checked out
<Enfew> i checked sum from windows, and rightnow i'm on ubuntu,
<paultag> Enfew: can you please furnish the md5sum of the iso?
<paultag> Enfew: it would help us greatly :)
<meindian523> Enfew, did you get that md5 from the page, or did you get it fromthe md5sum <path to iso file>
<Enfew> i get from ubuntu page,
<paultag> +1, also make sure it's base 16
<paultag> and not base 64
<Enfew> ok, you want to know my md5 ?
<paultag> Enfew: yes, please
<Enfew> how can i check it?
<Enfew> i really appreciate your help, :)
<Enfew> thanks paul, and indian523
<paultag> Enfew: sure. Where's the ISO file located?
<paultag> Enfew: It's no problem. It's what we're here for
<Enfew> aveillux too,.
<paultag> Enfew: I'm guessing it's on the Windows drive?
<Enfew> iso is located in e: user > myname > downloads
<Enfew> yes,
<paultag> Enfew: cd /host/user/myname/downloads ( might need to make sure the case is corrent, that matters )
<paultag> Enfew: providing you're in Wubi, of course
<Enfew> and what about cd  /host <?
<Enfew> c: ?
<Enfew> i mean e ?
<paultag> hum?
<paultag> Enfew: try doing this for me:
<Enfew> what should i type to go in the specific partion?
<paultag> Enfew: nautilus /host
<Enfew> wait a sec,
<paultag> Enfew: you should not have to, not yet. You might have to if it did something funny
<paultag> Enfew: but let's try the easy way first
<Enfew> i will reboot on win7
<Enfew> and then tell you guys
<Enfew> thanks again
<paultag> Enfew: OK
<paultag> Enfew: sure, we'll be waiting
<paultag> heyya jgoguen, long time no see
<paultag> jgoguen: you're missing over in -team
<jgoguen> paultag: Lies! I'm there :)
<paultag> oh noes!
<Enfew> any one please email me http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-beginners url to wordpressexpert@live.com
<Enfew> because i dont know what url will be on win7.
<Enfew> thanks :)
<meindian523> uh, the same URL?
<aveilleux> What
<Enfew> yep,
<Enfew> i'm on ubuntu
<paultag> Enfew: do this
<paultag> Enfew: echo "nautilus /host
<aveilleux> meindian523: I think they mean that they won't remember
<paultag> Shoot!
<paultag> Enfew: echo "http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-beginners" > /host/webchat.txt
<paultag> Enfew: then it will be under C:\webchat.txt
<Enfew> ok, let me get my hands dirty with this command
<Enfew> lol
<paultag> :)
<Enfew> back
<paultag> heyya Enfew, welcome back
<Enfew> let me check the md5
<Enfew> 25c45fba580067db42a0e975bfb1def9
<Enfew> is my md5
<paultag> humm
<paultag> yeah, that's wrong
<Enfew> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<paultag> Enfew: I'd redownload it
<Enfew> i should be d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Enfew> ok,
<Enfew> lets say i download torrent
<Enfew> and i open iso with rar
<Enfew> then get the checksum
<Enfew> and use in this package
<Enfew> will that work?
<paultag> Enfew: I still think you don't know what an md5sum is
<Enfew> lol. yes
<Enfew> i dont actually,
<Enfew> so every package has different md5 or something?
<paultag> OK, let's start from scratch
<paultag> bare basics
<Enfew> ok
<paultag> Let's use TCP/IP checksums
<paultag> they're easy
<Enfew> ok,
<Enfew> Tcp/ip,
<Enfew> lol nothing
<Enfew> continue
<paultag> Let's say you want to send two bits over the line, how do you make sure that they were transmitted without a 0 turning to a 1 Enfew ?
<Enfew> nothing,
<Enfew> please countinue.
<wambiri> hi all
<paultag> So, let's say you want to send two bytes "00100110" and "01110101"
<paultag> 00100110
<aveilleux> Hello wambiri, what can we do for you
<paultag> 01110101
<paultag> --------
<Enfew> ok
<paultag> the checksum is 10011011
<wambiri> anyone know of any movement on the fglrx driver issues with maverick?
<paultag> Enfew: ( add up the two using the one's complement )
<wambiri> my lynx is popping up a udev error when it tries to boot
<paultag> Enfew: so that the only way that that number is right is if those two bytes were sent without transmission error
<wambiri> i (foolishly) upgraded to maverick last night
<paultag> Enfew: That works fine for small numbers, but not large files
<wambiri> i'm making progress on the forums though
<paultag> Enfew: md5 and sha hases work really well with large dataset to produce a unique hash fingerprint for a set of 0's and 1's
<Enfew> umm... interesting,
<paultag> Enfew: the way you're using md5 sums in a DB is you are doing that "checksum" on a string, and comparing that. It makes it so you can store the PW in the DB without storing the plaintext pw
<paultag> Enfew: but instead of a string, you're giving it the whole file
<paultag> Enfew: so that md5 is like your mysql db, it just makes sure the password ( iso file ) was transmitted correctly
<Enfew> got it,
<Enfew> thanks,
<Enfew> also,
<paultag> Enfew: so you see, you can't put that md5 sum into the file
<paultag> Enfew: or the md5sum will change ;)
<paultag> just the md5 of "sister" files
<meindian523> for that matter, you couldn't insert a single byte into the file,because the md5 would change
<paultag> meindian523: right, for instance a virus ;)
<meindian523> yep
<Enfew> ok, i would like to ask you guys another question,
<Enfew> for how long you guys are using ubuntu?
<paultag> Enfew: since 2001
<aveilleux> Enfew: Rougly five years now
<Enfew> have you used windows7?
<paultag> Enfew: no
<aveilleux> paultag: Ubuntu was initially released in 2004 <_<
<meindian523> since 2006 here
<aveilleux> Enfew: I have, yes
<paultag> aveilleux: Oh shucks, I thought he said Linux
 * meindian523 has not
<paultag> see what you want to see
<paultag> since 2007, then
<aveilleux> paultag: Hehe
<Enfew> paultag: what you do?
<paultag> Enfew: I'm a Software Engineer
<paultag> I write code, bitches.
<Enfew> ok, but what exactly?
<Enfew> i mean your work is around linux?
<Enfew> linux is something that you cant work with?
<paultag> Enfew: I'm doing research these days. I only use Free Software in my work.
<jgoguen> paultag: Can I come work with you? :)
<paultag> Enfew: decentralized algorithms, mostly
<paultag> jgoguen: sure :)
<meindian523> paultag, can I get some research guidance?
<Enfew> what i want to know that, is it worth switching to ubuntu
<paultag> meindian523: sure
<paultag> Enfew: I'm biased.
<Enfew> i'm using windows from 4 - 5 years
<jgoguen> Enfew: Most likely, yes it is :)
<meindian523> so is everyone in this channel
<Enfew> i have the latest win7
<paultag> sorry to hear that
<jgoguen> Condolences
<Enfew> i'm not saying win7 is bad, or linux is good
<Enfew> i'm saying is both has its pros and cons
<Enfew> i have 15 email accounts configured with email client, so many stuff,
<Enfew> i work on php, html, css stuff
<Enfew> i have so many client files
<Enfew> and stuff
<Enfew> you know what i'm saying
<jgoguen> Enfew: Everything has pros and cons, any change will require some effort. Part of answering your question will be asking what tools you need and what the best tool for the job really is.
<meindian523> Enfew, back up to external,restore when done
<Enfew> rightnow, i like both os, in win7 i have bunch of stuff, and in ubuntu, i have to start from begining.
<meindian523> but if you need Windows only applications
<meindian523> stick with Windows
<jgoguen> Enfew: I'm a system administrator and web developer, I have to work with people using Windows and Mac, Photoshop, MS Office, and various other things, and I use Free Software to do it all
<meindian523> specially if it'll affect your work
<Enfew> i tried gimp as alternative to photoshop
<Enfew> but i did not work
<Enfew> i think you guys have experience when you have to format your pc when you dont want to,
<Enfew> and then it takes few days to get back on normal track
<Enfew> but here, in this case,
<jgoguen> As I'm sure you've noticed Gimp and Photoshop work completely differently :) I believe that anything you can do in Photoshop can be done in Gimp, but I guarantee you'll need to learn all of the advanced Photoshop stuff again to do the same stuff in Gimp.
<Enfew> I can use everything i have, or i have to do it from begining
<Enfew> jgojuen: thats what i'm saying, i dont have time to learn, because i have pending work of clients to complete
<meindian523> boss dekho
<Enfew> so should i switch to ubuntu?
<meindian523> tumhare paas do machine hai?
<Enfew> yep,
<Enfew> but the other is not mine.
<meindian523> to production machine ko haath mat lagana
<Enfew> yep, yahi to mai sooch raha hu
<meindian523> khudke machine par seekhne ke baad poora kaam migrate karo
<meindian523> acchasocha,ab implement karo
<Enfew> i'm planning to buy new laptop, but i was thinking to install osx on that, but now hackintosh never works great
<Enfew> so i think i will install and play with linux on that laptop
<jgoguen> Enfew: Since you have so many things that depend on things working just as you know them now, you should gently move over. Start with Windows-based Free Software and go from there.
<Enfew> ok, another thing, i would like to ask
<jgoguen> Enfew: You can download Gimp for Windows, Firefox, Thunderbird, OpenOffice, and many other Free Software applications for Windows
<Enfew> thanks a lot guys, i really appreciate your help.
<Enfew> have anyone hosted any website from his/her own pc?
<jgoguen> I have
<Enfew> do i have to open my pc for 24 hrs?
<seidos> Enfew, you don't have to, but the site won't be up when your computer isn't on.
<jgoguen> Enfew: That's basically it...your site is only accessible while the PC is on.
<Enfew> yes,
<Enfew> i know some guys who host their site from homepc
<jgoguen> Enfew: If that's OK, like if it's a test site for work, then you can just shut down at the end of the day like usual. But if you want it accessible 24/7 then your PC must be on 24/7.
<Enfew> so constant 7 days will not affect on my pc?
<meindian523> Enfew, plus you need a static IP from BSNL
<Enfew> static IP? how?
<Enfew> will my ip work?
<jgoguen> meindian523: Or a service like DynDNS
<meindian523> jgoguen, possibly
<meindian523> how, I do not know
<jgoguen> Enfew: Well it will, hard drives will eventually fail and the more a computer is on the sooner the drive will fail, but depending on how long you plan to go before replacing the computer that may not be an issue for you.
<Enfew> ok, so dyndns will work with it right?
 * meindian523 wonders how that works,goes off for a bit of research
<jgoguen> Enfew: I've had a laptop for over 3 years, it spent the better part of that time acting as a web server, DB server, mail server and SVN server and I still use that laptop today without any problems.
<jgoguen> Enfew: DynDNS should be fine as long as your IP doesn't change very frequently and you set up one of their clients to auto-update your dynamic hostname
<Enfew> btw, DynDNS  have any limitations like you cant use more than bla bla hrs?
<Enfew> or queries or something?
<jgoguen> They have update limits, but it's something crazy like many updates per day for the same machine. I think it's no more than one IP change every half hour per machine
<Enfew> i will install on my pc, and host for 12 hrs day,
<Enfew> lets say site is getting so many visits, it will not exceed dyndns limitations ?
<jgoguen> No, the only issue comes if your IP address changes insanely fast
<Enfew> ok, and that happens if i host site from different pc right?
<jgoguen> Enfew: Not necessarily. If you disconnect and wait a while you'll probably have a different IP address on the same machine.
<Enfew> ok, so constant 5 hrs are good right?
<jgoguen> Enfew: Well like I said, their limit is once every half hour
<Enfew> thanks a lot for the help.
<Enfew> btw, what you do?
<jgoguen> Enfew: I'm a system administrator and web/software developer
<Enfew> do you have any website, blogS?
<jgoguen> http://www.jgoguen.ca/
<Enfew> nice.
<Enfew> thanks a lot for the help
<jgoguen> No problem
<Enfew> btw, i blog at http://enfew.com
<Enfew> are you fimilar with win registry?
<jgoguen> I know enough to be dangerous and to do the odd virus cleanup, but I refuse to provide any assistance on any Registry unless the computer is physically in front of me
<seidos> Enfew, what do you blog about?
<Enfew> wordpress, php, codeigniter, cakephp, and web dev stuff
<Enfew> i'm a wordpress freelancer :)
<Enfew> seidos, what you do??
<Enfew> i just got all my answers from this guys,
<Enfew> they are really helpful.
<seidos> Enfew, whatever I can
<Enfew> like what?
<seidos> Enfew, I enjoy writing and philosophizing the most.  Computers are a hobby of mine.  I am learning php actually.
<jgoguen> Well it's time for me to get to bed. Enfew, best of luck with your journey to Ubuntu.
<Enfew> ok, thanks Joel for the help
<Enfew> philosophizing > i enjoy too :)
<Enfew> what are your websites?
<seidos> I have a domain, but the website is down
<Enfew> ok,
<Enfew> i gottta go,
<seidos> but I have a blog on blogspot http://redplanetaryearth.blogspot.com
<seidos> see ya'
<Enfew> Takecare
<seidos> you too
<Enfew> great, i will check the blog
<Enfew> thanks a lot for all the guys in here
<Enfew> and takecare seidos
<tenach> Anyone use talk/talkd/ntalk ?
<jacknife> hello has anybody successfully to install 10.04 server from usb thumb drive?
<jacknife> when I tried to do it, grub got install on USB thumb drive not on the Hardrive
<jacknife> ???
<THE_TABE> hi
<Mohan_chml> THE_TABE: Hello
<THE_TABE> this is kind of off topic...
<THE_TABE> but does anybody know anything about setting up a Subsonic server in Debian?
<THE_TABE> or know if there's an irc channel for Subsonic?
<duanedesign> THE_TABE: i have never tried to set up Subsonic
<duanedesign> THE_TABE: seems fairly straight forward. http://www.activeobjects.no/subsonic/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1486
<duanedesign> if you get a jjava error when you run the .sh file see this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6460821&postcount=2
<THE_TABE> well, i actually have it up and running. i can stream music to my android app but i cannot play any music from the web interface
<duanedesign> THE_TABE: ahhh, then my links are useless :)
<boywonder> hi, if i log in a su, how do i log out?
<geirha> You ran  su user   or  su - user ?  If so, just exit the shell with the exit command or by hitting ctrl+d
<boywonder> hey thanks
<Mohan_chml> ohai AndrewMC (:
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Mohan_chml> ohai sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: hi
<Mohan_chml> heya Silver_Fox_ (:
<Mohan_chml> whats up sebsebseb ?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml
<Silver_Fox_> Hello sebsebseb
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: busy all day?
<Silver_Fox_> I very often am busy Mohan_chml . Why do you enquire?
<Mohan_chml> You was not here for the past 7 hours and so I enquired Silver_Fox_ and what about your project?
<Silver_Fox_> My project has hit a speed bump. I am attempting to resolve an issue with gksu.
<Mohan_chml> awww... good luck with it Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Thank you.  gksu runs,  but the command afterwards does not run. It is annoying.
<Silver_Fox_> How are you Mohan_chml  ?
<Mohan_chml> I am getting better Silver_Fox_. ty (:
<Silver_Fox_> You have been ill?
<sebsebseb> Silver_Fox_: Hi
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: I met up with an accident and my left side head and hand got injuries
<Silver_Fox_> What happened Mohan_chml ?  :(
<Silver_Fox_> How are you sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Silver_Fox_: ok
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_: nothing much. My hand will be ready to smack anyone in a week ;)
<Silver_Fox_> I have to go. Goodbye.
<Silver_Fox_> I am glad your hand is getting better Mohan_chml
<THE_TABE> ok, can i ask Tomcat 5.5 questions here?
<paultag> THE_TABE: sure, JSP JSF or what
<paultag> THE_TABE: I take that back, I hate tomcat and don't remember how to use it
<paultag> THE_TABE: but I'll still try
<THE_TABE> LOL
<THE_TABE> well, i installed Tomcat yesterday
<paultag> :)
<THE_TABE> on Debian
<THE_TABE> I was able to login to the admin/manager pages
<THE_TABE> but after a computer reboot I can't get to it anymore
<paultag> THE_TABE: is it running?
<THE_TABE> pretty sure
<THE_TABE> i'll double check
<paultag> THE_TABE: do you have apache2 installed ( or anything else that binds to :80 )?
<THE_TABE> I just get a white page when I do http://localhost:8180/admin
<paultag> Hummmm
<paultag> Oh so you're not even binding to 80
<THE_TABE> says already running
<THE_TABE> no, not binding to 80
<THE_TABE> yet
<paultag> THE_TABE: anything in the headers?
<paultag> THE_TABE: or page source
<THE_TABE> that was gonna be the next thing i did!
<THE_TABE> in the headers?
<paultag> THE_TABE: yuppers
<THE_TABE> ok i'm kinda noob so i don't know what you mean
<paultag> OK, np. use curl -i
<paultag> THE_TABE: `curl -i http://localhost:8180/admin'
<THE_TABE> command not found
<paultag> THE_TABE: sudo apt-get install curl
<THE_TABE> HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily
<THE_TABE> Server: Apache-Coyote/1.1
<THE_TABE> Location: http://localhost:8180/admin/
<THE_TABE> Transfer-Encoding: chunked
<THE_TABE> Date: Wed, 25 Aug 2010 17:41:01 GMT
<paultag> hurmmm
<paultag> 13:40:57 < THE_TABE> HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily
<paultag> that's interesting
<THE_TABE> yeah
<THE_TABE> what's that
<THE_TABE> lol
<paultag> looks like a redirect
<paultag> to http://localhost:8180/admin/
<paultag> which is the page you were on
<paultag> THE_TABE: are you sure you auth'd right?
<THE_TABE> no i'm not sure
<THE_TABE> don't know what's changed since it worked yesterday, besides a reboot
<paultag> THE_TABE: humm, try restarting the server and going to the admin page again
<THE_TABE> okay
<THE_TABE> jeesh, takes forever to stop it
<THE_TABE> wait, you talking about restarting tomcat or the actual machine?
<paultag> THE_TABE: tomcat
<THE_TABE> same thing after restart
<THE_TABE> when i try http://localhost:8180/manager/html  I get some java.lang.NullPointerException error
<itsmeena> ?
<itsmeena> !
<itsmeena> help
<itsmeena> any one to respond ?
<itsmeena> Hello
<itsmeena>  /HELPOP USERCMDS
<malev> hello
<malev> duanedesign: are you arroung?
<n8ofsp8ds> hey i need help i keep getting this messenge im trying use dvd drive for this program
<n8ofsp8ds> For Unix based operating systems: Devices are files!
<n8ofsp8ds> Select "File(s)" as Input and enter the device name.
<n8ofsp8ds> Linux Example: /dev/cdrom (requires read permissions).
<n8ofsp8ds> Writes are automatically disabled for block devices.
<n8ofsp8ds> im trying to load an iso
<aveilleux> !pastebin |n8ofsp8ds
<ubot2> n8ofsp8ds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds, you're trying to burn an ISO to a DVD? What program are you using?
<n8ofsp8ds> no read information the disc
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds, So you're... trying to mount a DVD?
<aveilleux> Where does an ISO come into play?
<n8ofsp8ds> the program check the information the disc and shows if its patch properly or if there's and error
<n8ofsp8ds> from a cli window
<n8ofsp8ds> with in the program
<n8ofsp8ds> and i keep getting the message i showed you
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: So you're... running a program that checks the integrity of a disc?
<n8ofsp8ds> well integrity of the information on that disc
<n8ofsp8ds> the
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: May I see a screenshot of the program?
<n8ofsp8ds> sure hold up
<n8ofsp8ds> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=n3ojo0&s=4
<n8ofsp8ds> OOPS
<n8ofsp8ds> let me that again
<n8ofsp8ds> lol
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: You can do a "grab current window" screenshot with a 5-second delay
<geirha> Or just hit the Print Screen button ...
<n8ofsp8ds> http://i36.tinypic.com/n3ojo0.jpg
<n8ofsp8ds> there we go
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: May I see a screenshot of the main program window, not just the error window?
<geirha> n8ofsp8ds: That's the same picture you jost posted ;P
<n8ofsp8ds> http://i35.tinypic.com/xoidfs.jpg
<n8ofsp8ds> is that what you needed it
<n8ofsp8ds> ??
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Oh, I see the problem. Open Terminal for me, please
<n8ofsp8ds> ok
<aveilleux> type "sudo umount DVD_ROM" without the quotes
<aveilleux> You'll have to enter your password
<n8ofsp8ds> umount: DVD_ROM: not found
<n8ofsp8ds> i have disc in the dvd rom
<n8ofsp8ds> a
<n8ofsp8ds> thats why its there
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Odd, I thought Ubuntu only put icons like that on the Desktop if they were mounted. In any case! In the dropdown menu, you have to select "File(s)" and choose /dev/cdrom.
<geirha> /dev/cdrom is not readable by users by default.
<geirha> You can add your user to the cdrom group to get rw access to it. (Without having to use sudo)
<Axident> someone who can help putting this Ubuntu installation to my new hard disk. It's an laptop with the new harddisk connected with USB. My idea is to put my new hard disk i
<geirha> I don't think umount takes a label as argument, you need a mount-point or device to unmount it; so sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<Axident> in my laptop after that
<geirha> Axident: It's pretty much straight forward, just create the partitions needed on the external drive (or have the installer create them), then install.
<aveilleux> geirha: He doesn't need rw access. Block-level devices are read-only.
<geirha> The only catch is on the last page of the installer, there should be an Advanced button. In there you can choose where grub (the bootloader should be installed)
<geirha> Make sure to choose the external drive.
<aveilleux> geirha: umount takes a label; I've done sudo umount /media/flash before on one of my older systems... D'OH I just realized the problem
<geirha> aveilleux: $ ls -l "$(readlink -f /dev/cdrom)"  # brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-08-05 18:45 /dev/sr0
<aveilleux> nuofsp8ds: the command should be sudo umount /media/DVD_ROM
<n8ofsp8ds> umount: /media/DVD_ROM: not found
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Really? That's really weird, since there's an icon on the Desktop. I really thought launchers only appeared there if they were mounted (that happens if I umount a Flash drive)
<geirha> Well, you could of course just right-click the icon on the desktop and choose unmount
<geirha> But why do it the easy way, aye?
<geirha> Guess we're too used to the terminal ;)
<n8ofsp8ds> well there's no umount its just say eject disc
<aveilleux> That means it's not mounted
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Can you pastebin the result of ls /dev for me, please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Axident> geirha: I think about making some kind of backup like ghost backup for windows with all installed software and user files. So that I simply can change hard disk and boot up again without any installation. But how?
<n8ofsp8ds> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/483622/
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: the device you want is /dev/dvd, then
<geirha> Axident: Hm. Well, you can copy the entire filesystems to the new drive, with dd. Will probably take a very long time though, highly dependant on the size of the filesystems.
<aveilleux> geirha, Axident: And the speed of the USB device and bus
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: I think you need to gksudo abgx360 in order to get permission to read block devices
<geirha> Another approach is to format the external drive similar to the internal drive, then copy the contents of each filesystem to the new drive using pax/cpio/rsync.
<n8ofsp8ds> did gksudo abgx360 and it back to nathan@nathan-desktop:~$
<geirha> But then you need to edit several files on the destination, because the filesystems have new uuids
<n8ofsp8ds> and the /dev/dvd  when put that in i got the same message as before
<n8ofsp8ds> with the program
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Close abgx360 completely, then run gksudo abgx360. That will open up a copy of abgx360 that has root permissions.
<Axident> It looka a bit complicated this dd! I'm not sure I get it?
<n8ofsp8ds> nothing
<n8ofsp8ds> same thing
<n8ofsp8ds> does the folder need to be on the desktop or home
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: What folder?
<n8ofsp8ds> its in the home
<n8ofsp8ds> folder
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: "It" is ambiguous. You mean "pwd" would return /home/<user> ?
<n8ofsp8ds> no i did gksudo abgx360 and nothing and i was saying does it matter if its in homefolder or the desktop
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: "it" does not tell me what you are talking about. I do not know what "it" is. "it" is not a very descriptive word.
<n8ofsp8ds> well anyways some said i need xterm
<n8ofsp8ds> how do i get that
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: You don't need xterm.
<tikal> does anyone use an ipod touch 2g?
<tikal> with ubuntu and rythmobox
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Let's try this a different way. When you typed "gksudo abgx360", did you get any output or did it just newline onto another prompt?
<n8ofsp8ds> newline
<n8ofsp8ds> into another prompt
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Hm. Try sudo abgx360
<n8ofsp8ds> sudo: abgx360: command not found
<aveilleux> That explains a lot
<geirha> Axident: dd can copy a partition to another partition, byte for byte.
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: How did you launch abgx before?
<geirha> (which means it also copies unused space, which means it will take much longer than just copying the files)
<n8ofsp8ds> i created the exe for it and put it into my accessors
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: ...exe? exe is a Windows executable file. You mean you bompiled the binary?
<aveilleux> compiled*
<n8ofsp8ds> ya
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Where is the binary located?
<n8ofsp8ds> home folder ---> abgx360gui-1.0.2
<Axident> I think Im on my way, creating partitions right now!
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: that path is written ~/abgx360giu-1.0.2/ properly
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: ~/ being your home dir
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: type cd ~/abgx360gui-1.0.2/
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: What is the binary's filename?
<n8ofsp8ds> abgxgui
<n8ofsp8ds> abgx360gui
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Okay, now run gksudo ./abgx360gui
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: note the period-forwardslash ( ./ )
<n8ofsp8ds> ok did that popped up
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: Now try
<n8ofsp8ds> abgx
<n8ofsp8ds> still saying unix dvd input
<n8ofsp8ds> with that message
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: You have several possible devices in your /dev. Try /dev/dvd, /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvdrw, and /dev/cdrw
<n8ofsp8ds> freakin a still the same message
<aveilleux> n8ofsp8ds: I'm sorry, then. I don't know enough about abgx to really help you beyond this point.
<n8ofsp8ds> lol thanks anyways
<n8ofsp8ds> just dont want have switch in between ubuntu and windows
<n8ofsp8ds> to
<n8ofsp8ds> to use that program
<n8ofsp8ds> probably just virtualbox win xp
<harrison> hello
<harrison> what is the chatting counterpart to #ubuntu-beginners?
<bobo123> hello harrison
<bobo123> harrison: what do you mean with "chatting counterpart" ? do you mean talking about non-ubuntu/linux stuff? then it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<harrison> thats it
<harrison> But I thought that #ubuntu-beginners had its own off topic section
<PabloRubianes> yes
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<harrison> Thanks
<PabloRubianes> np
<bobo123> ah :-)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<pseudosmart> hello? Is anyone in here?
<pseudosmart> I am brand new to using Ubuntu, and I am having a couple problems, I didn't know if anyone might know the answer to
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: hi
<pseudosmart> hello
<sebsebseb> Ok ask the questions
<sebsebseb> !ask | pseudosmart
<ubot2> pseudosmart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details | pseudosmart
<ubot2> pseudosmart: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pseudosmart> well, for one thing, my screen resolution is off. I have installed the proprietary drivers for my nVidia graphics card, and it almost works, but the right side of the screen is cut off, and the bottom panel is missing. I am running 10.04.1
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ah yes resolutions
<sebsebseb> ok anything else?
<pedro3005> System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings   did you try going there?
<pseudosmart> yes, my headphones produce sound when plugged in, but the speakers produce no sound
<pseudosmart> no I have not tried System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings yet
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: also  you may  have this?  system > preferences  >  monitors ?  or  system > preferences > screen resolution?
<sebsebseb> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hi
<pseudosmart> I have checked system > preferences  >  monitors, and my highest resolution available is 2048 x 1536 (4:3)
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ok have you got the propritary Nivida driver installed properly?
<pseudosmart> I believe so
<pseudosmart> I can't seem to find NVIDIA X Server Settings, I don't see it in the Administration Menu
<sebsebseb> pedro3005: ^
<pedro3005> pseudosmart, try running /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<pseudosmart> I apologize in advance for my ignorance, I'm brand new at this
<pedro3005> it's okay
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: and I think pedro3005 meant to run that in a terminal by the way
<pedro3005> pseudosmart, just copy and paste it into a terminal
<pseudosmart> oh, okay
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: by the way not for your current issue, but for other stuff, this is bound to be useful
<sebsebseb> !manual | pseudosmart
<ubot2> pseudosmart: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: and theres Ubuntu Pocket Guide as well that you can download
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-26
<pseudosmart> this is what I got when I ran /usr/bin/nvidia-settings:
<pseudosmart> rob@rob-laptop:~$ /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<pseudosmart> bash: /usr/bin/nvidia-settings: No such file or directory
<pseudosmart> Oh and thank you, I have downloaded the pocket guide for reference, but I will also check out the manual website
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: Ok your welcome :)
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: Anyway hopefuly  pedro3005 can help you, been a while since I did anything with Nivida in Ubuntu and well that just worked for me most/all of the time.  and I am actsually using another distro at the moment :D
<pseudosmart> oh, okay
<pedro3005> Hm, must be a 10.04 thing
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: altough I may be able to help a bit
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: does it say a driver is activated?
<sebsebseb> and  you probably got like three options for Nivida driver?  if you have issues with one, you could try another
<pseudosmart> No, but when I activate it, my screen goes really huge and wonky
<pseudosmart> I tried that last night
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ok thats the way that your meant to install those kind of drivers really, but doesn't always work properly
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: as a kind of last resort, you could install your self directly from Nivida, but  that will sometimes cause issues,  espesaily if your not installing the right driver I guess,  plus its not so easy to do it that way
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: also you only really need the propritary driver for 3D Linux games and Compiz and things like that
<pseudosmart> oh, okay. I just thought maybe the driver was the reason my screen is cut off to right and bottom of the monitor
<pseudosmart> do I need to create a custom screen resolution somehow?
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: it might be, but probably just the wrong resolution
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: I think installing the propritary driver properly, and some more resolutions will probably be availalbe
<sebsebseb> probably not that useful, but
<sebsebseb> !nividia
<ubot2> Factoid 'nividia' not found
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubot2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ounis> try system>preferences>monitor
<Ounis> then choose a custom size of screen
<pseudosmart> yeah, I actually followed those instruction to install the correct driver for my laptop. It didn't work at first, until I exited the X Server then restarted it
<Ounis> mmm i see
<Ounis> what version of ubuntu do you run ?
<pseudosmart> And in the Monitor Preferences Window, it says 'Monitor: Unkown'. I am running 10.04.1
<Ounis> and what is your graphic card ?
<pseudosmart> one second, let me check again
<pseudosmart> Nvidia GeForce 9400M
<pseudosmart> And now the only resolution available to me in System>Preferences>Monitors is 2048 x 1536
<Ounis> you have a proprietary driver installed or not ?
<Ounis> i think for 10.04 there is no more proprietary for nvidia (maybe i'm wrong)
<sebsebseb> Ounis: can install a driver directly from Nivida
<sebsebseb> ,but that should be done as a last resort really
<sebsebseb> since that can cause issues
<pseudosmart> I installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.44.run, from the NVIDIA website
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: oh
<sebsebseb> when?
<pseudosmart> just this afternoon
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: after trying system > administration > hardware drivers, and that not working?
<sebsebseb> anyway thats what I meant if you install the .run  issues are likely to happen
<pseudosmart> well, it says the 3D driver not activated, but when I activate it the screen goes crazy
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: crazy how so?
<sebsebseb> if you get the wrong.run  you will have a problem
<pseudosmart> Everything get really huge, and the top of the screen goes black
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: hrm
<pseudosmart> oh, well the right and bottom of the screen were cut off before I installed the driver, I thought it would help
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: oh
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: was it like that on the Live CD as well?
<sebsebseb> did you try the Live session?
<pseudosmart> woops, no. I went straight for the install
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ok still got the Live CD?
<bobo123> hi I forgot... how do I check if I have compiz on, and turn it off?
<pseudosmart> yes, I still have the LIve CD
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ok heres an idea
<sebsebseb> boot up the Live session on the Live CD
<sebsebseb> find out if that loads up ok
<sebsebseb> and come back and say here
<pseudosmart> okay, I will be right back
<sebsebseb> if problems on Live CD, likely to have them in the install as well
<bobo123> is it enough that "visual effects" is set to "none" in that (same dialog as change background but last tab)
<bobo123> ?
<sebsebseb> bobo123: not sure what you want to do, turn compiz off?
<bobo123> sebsebseb: well.. with a slow graphics card it can steal a bit from the poor game I want to run, right?
<sebsebseb> bobo123: yeah as far as I know Compiz effects can effect games
<aveilleux> bobo123: Desktop compositing effects can do that, yes
<aveilleux> bobo123: Because the way Ubuntu handles compositing, the effects stay on and apply to the current window (fullscreen) even though none of it is visible
<bobo123> are there a command line command to verify that compiz isn't garanteed to be off? could be nice have
<aveilleux> nono123: ps -ef |grep compiz
<aveilleux> bobo123*
<aveilleux> bobo123: I'm not 100% sure on that command though
<bobo123> aveilleux: yeah you are right, why should compiz run when not visible. compiz should of course automaticly, somehow, be turned off when starting a fullscreen-game
<bobo123> ok. I guess compiz is turned off here then
<aveilleux> bobo123: It'd be great if it had a "game mode", but unfortunately it does not... yet
<bobo123> lets hope for the future :-)
<ActionParsnip> aveilleux: you could write a script to switch to metacity, wait a while until metacity calms down, then launch the game
<ActionParsnip> aveilleux: after the game runs you can re-enable compiz
<aveilleux> Bobo123: What ActionParsnip is saying is relevant to your interests
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip welcome to the channel :) since my referral
<aveilleux> bobo123: To completely replace Compiz with Metacity, run the command metacity --replace &
<aveilleux> bobo123: Then to switch back to Compiz, run compiz --replace &
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hrm I told someone to try their Live CD, to see if they had their issue on that as well,  and they aren't back just yet,  well Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD  doesn't load up that fast
<pseudosmart> I'm back
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: CDs are slow
<sebsebseb> hi pseudosmart
<sebsebseb> welcome back
<sebsebseb> ok how was your CD?
<pseudosmart> I ran the Live CD, but the right and bottom of the screen were still cut off
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: ok I see
<sebsebseb> well then yes you do have a problem
<sebsebseb> since the open source driver
<sebsebseb> doesn't seem to even be working properly with your monitor
<pseudosmart> I have a 17" widescreen monitor, could that be the problem?
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: no probably not
<bobo123> ok
<sebsebseb> a monitor is a monitor, a graphics card on the other hand, not quite
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: maybe ActionParsnip can help you,  he knows a lot about Ubuntu and such
<pseudosmart> Any help I can get is much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: try altering refresh rate. if you use the monitors controls, if you shrink the display, does it fit?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: he tried something like that I think, and still had problems
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: what video chip are you use=ing?
<pseudosmart> NVIDIA 9400M
<pseudosmart> Is there a way to customize the resolution in the terminal?
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: there  is probably some sort of command, but would useually do it graphicalley
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: There's a way to configure X.org via text files, but it's been so long that I've done it and the method has changed...
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: doing stuff with xorg isn't exactly easy
<sebsebseb> useualley
<sebsebseb> I mean editing files for it
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart:what driver version are you using?
<pseudosmart> I installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.44.run
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: you could use the PPA instead, it will mean you dont have to reinstall it after each kernel
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah I guess he could use a ppa, but really ppa's shoud be used as a last resort
<ActionParsnip> its just a convenient way to add te driver, it also adds good stuff to dkms
<ActionParsnip> pseudosmart: you can run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     you can then set a resolution and click "Save to x config file"   you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and edit the resolution to what you expect
<phillw> sebsebseb: ActionParsnip if you're adding a ppa, I'd suggest adding the remove ppa utility before you do so, that way you can reverse the changes a ppa makes
<ActionParsnip> phillw: i know how to remove PPAs at command line :)
<ActionParsnip> phillw: e.g.    sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<phillw> Here's one I wrote earlier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#ppa-purge  :p But it is a really good thing to have on your system if you are 'playing'
<ActionParsnip> i always use the 195 driver as my higest video card is a 6150 onboard
<phillw> I wrote it, but it was they people on the testing area who told me about it; it's a well usefull little addition for when you want to test things out :-)
<pseudosmart> I am running 10.04.1, and my screen resolution is not working. It is chopping off the right side and the bottom of the screen
<pseudosmart> I installed the proprietary driver for my nvidia 9400M graphics card, and now I only have 2048x1536 resolution available
<pseudosmart> does anyone have any suggestions as to what I might try?
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: system->Administration-> HArdware tools shows your driver is installed?
<pseudosmart> it just says the nvidia accelerated graphics driver is not activated, but when I activates it, it really messes up the screen, and I have to revert
<IAmNotThatGuy> argh!!!
<pseudosmart> I know
<pseudosmart> I'm pulling my hair out
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: activate the nvidia and open terminal , type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<pseudosmart> okay, I've done that
<pseudosmart> now what?
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: is it still having the same issue?
<pseudosmart> yes
<pseudosmart> any other ideas?
<pseudosmart> I've been trying to figure this out for 5 hours, I"m so frustrated
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: you saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<IAmNotThatGuy> and that also is not helping you?
<pseudosmart> well, it might. I'm brand new at this, so it might be a little out of my league
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah.. kay lemme look
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: system->preferences->monitor click detect
<IAmNotThatGuy> after enabling nvidia
<pseudosmart> after enabling nvidia 3d graphics, and going to system>pref>monitor, I get:
<pseudosmart> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead
<IAmNotThatGuy> click yes/okay
<pseudosmart> now I get:
<pseudosmart> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: open terminal and type sudo su
<IAmNotThatGuy> and then type nvidia-xconfig
<aveilleux> IAmNotThatGuy, pseudosmart: No, he can just sudo nvidia-xconfig. No reason to su into root.
<IAmNotThatGuy> aveilleux: okies (:
<pseudosmart> running that, I got:
<pseudosmart> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<pseudosmart> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<pseudosmart>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<pseudosmart>                   Screen".
<pseudosmart> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<pseudosmart> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<IAmNotThatGuy> pseudosmart: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aveilleux> IAmNotThatGuy, pseudosmart: nvidia-xconfig doesn't configure X correctly anymore... xorg.conf is no longer ised
<IAmNotThatGuy> aveilleux: he has to configure by using a live CD then?
<aveilleux> IAmNotThatGuy: LiveCD doesn't particularly help either. If I knew more I could help, but unfortunately I don't
<aveilleux> IAmNotThatGuy, pseudosmart: I know very little about xorg, but I know it has modular files that have to be configured like GRUB
<IAmNotThatGuy> aveilleux: Me either. I am not using Graphic Cards. I am just trying to help him
<aveilleux> Whoops, he left
<pseudosmart> okay, I'm back
<pseudosmart> but the issue still isn't resolved
<pseudosmart> shouldn't I see more than one resolution offered in Monitors?
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Not if xorg doesn't detect your card's ability, no
<pseudosmart> oh
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: remind me what card it is you have?
<pseudosmart> nvidia geforce 9400M
<pseudosmart> I'm pretty sure
<pseudosmart> is there a way I can double check?
<sebsebseb> pseudosmart: by the way you can try #ubuntu as well if you don't get that far here, much more people there though
<pseudosmart> anybody have any other ideas?
<seidos> pseudosmart, video driver issues?
<pseudosmart> I'm not sure. my screen resolution just will not work correctly
<pseudosmart> someone suggested installing the proprietary driver for my card on the forums, so I did that, and now I only have one resolution available to me, and it still doesn't work properly
<l00s3> hi all
<seidos> pseudosmart, and you added the other resolution options for your monitor in your xorg.conf file?
<pseudosmart> I can't seem to open my xorg.conf file
<l00s3> who wants to help this nub out? XD
<seidos> !ask | l00s3
<ubot2> l00s3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<l00s3> :) Can someone explain to me why I cannot see my Ubuntu Partition while in windows (dual boot)?
<seidos> l00s3, why do you think?
<l00s3> Because windows is inferior?
<l00s3> XD Honestly I wasn't sure. I m sure it had somehting to do with the file structure
<seidos> l00s3, that's probably as good an answer as anyone could provide.  The limitation isn't technical, it is just that developers at M$ aren't working on adding that feature to window$.
<l00s3> I understand. I guess that makes sense on their end of things :(
 * seidos nods
<shredder12> Hi everyone. I think something is wrong with my system. I don't see any option in the right click menu. Most of the options are faded http://i38.tinypic.com/6sh25w.jpg
<Mohan_chml> shredder12: check out the property of that file whether its set as read-only
<shredder12> Mohan_chml: if you see the pic, the properties options is faded out too. Even setting the file permissions to 777 didn't help
<robbmunson> Mohan_chml: "properties" is greyed out....what's the proper syntax to turn off "read only" in terminal?
<robbmunson> shredder12: oh....that shoots out any and all ideas I just thought up.
<robbmunson> :(
<shredder12> I think the trouble is somewhere else, I can't imagine any circumstances where I won't get the properties option
<robbmunson> yeah, because its even getting messed up in the terminal....
<robbmunson> and ive never known gnome to also be able to screw around with ALL options of chmod and such....
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> I was away and shredder12 google has no results?
<Mohan_chml> I ll brb. Mom Shouts :/
<shredder12> Mohan_chml: nothing yet,  I am looking for them
<shredder12> the trouble seems to be concerned with nautilus, I get all the options when I right click on the Desktop files.
<robbmunson> sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus maybe? or sudo aptitude -f install ?
 * robbmunson shrugs.....im honestly not the "guru" I used to be...
<shredder12> robbmunson: you are still the guru. Reinstalling fixed the issue :)
<robbmunson> *bows*
<robbmunson> You may have just lost some customizations, so I would check it all out if I were you.
<shawn146-ubuntu9> hey
<shawn146-ubuntu9> how do i change the size of my desktop GNOME icons?
<shawn146-ubuntu9> please don't link me
<shawn146-ubuntu9> i can't open a browser
<Guest6960> Can someone help me privately with the grub bootloader?
<Guest6960> Umm is anyone actually here?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> Guest6960: Grub2?
<Guest6960> Umm the one that was in ubuntu 10.04 lts
<duanedesign> Guest6960: what is the issue
<duanedesign> yeah that is Grub2 :)
<Guest6960> Well its a long story, Can I talk to you privately?
<Guest6960> I'm not use to this irc type chat thing. More used to skype.
<duanedesign> Guest6960: you can PM me if you want/
<Guest6960> Okay.
<boywonder> hi,im not getting a hash sign if i login as root?
<duanedesign> boywonder: you mean if you 'su'
<boywonder> yes
<boywonder> is yhat normal
<boywonder> ?
<duanedesign> what do you get?
<duanedesign> boywonder: for instance, I get:
<duanedesign> root@duanedesign-laptop:/home/duanedesign#
<geirha> boywonder: How do you set your PS1 ?
<boywonder> i get
<boywonder> chris@chris - laptop:~$
<geirha> boywonder: What's the output of this?   printf "%q\n" "$PS1"
<duanedesign> geirha \o/
<boywonder> wgats ps1?
<geirha> the PS1 variable determines how your prompt looks
<duanedesign> .36
<boywonder> the last tag is $
<geirha> And what's immediately in front of the $ ?
<boywonder> \
<Mohan_chml> ohai serfus
<geirha> Hm. \$ should change to a $ when non-root, a # when root
<boywonder> it doent,
<boywonder> doesnt soz
<geirha> Are you sure you are running a shell as root? what does ''echo $EUID'' say?
<geirha> Also, was the \$ from the output of the printf command I showed earlier, or did you look in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile?
<boywonder> 1000
<geirha> That means you're not root
<geirha> ''sudo -s''
<boywonder> 0
<boywonder> i have a hash
<boywonder> im a bit confused
<geirha> So it is working as expected. You just weren't root earlier, for some reason.
<boywonder> it doesnt work for su - chris
<geirha> su - chris   switches user to chris, not root
<boywonder> ahh
<geirha> :)
<geirha> To get a root shell, run ''sudo -s'', to get a root login shell, use ''sudo -i''
<boywonder> brb
<boywonder> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-can-i-log-in-as-root/
<boywonder> please duduce this for me
<boywonder> deduce soz
<geirha> On many unix and unix-like systems, that applies, but Ubuntu recommends you do not set a root password.
<geirha> So instead of su, you'd use sudo instead.
<boywonder> so do i get a sudo ~
<geirha> !root
<boywonder> #
<ubot2> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<geirha> boywonder: ''sudo -s'' or ''sudo -i'' gives you a root shell.
<duanedesign> that is a good link for understanding sudo in Ubuntu
<geirha> If you just need to run one command as root, prepend it with sudo. E.g. sudo du -s /*
<duanedesign> because of some changes in libvte for maverick terminator is not working correctly
<duanedesign> I hardcoded TERM='xterm' in my .zshrc and that solved some of the issues
<duanedesign> but...my Prompt is not showing correctly
<geirha> What does it set as TERM if you don't set it to xterm?
<duanedesign> none of the stuff I set in my PS1 variable are showing
<duanedesign> geirha: dumb
<boywonder> ok i have root thanks
<geirha> I have no experience with zsh though. Do you get the same issue with bash?
<duanedesign> no the prompt comes up fine there
<geirha> Then I'd say it's more likely a zsh issue ...
<geirha> What about [u]xterm, does it work correctly there?
<guest6960> Does anyone know if duanedesign when afk or not?
<duanedesign> hello guest6960
<guest6960> I sent you a message earlier about a problem, and i just did now, to continue on it, because i ran into a problem.
<duanedesign> geirha: seems their is a statement in my .zshrc that looks for 'echo $terminfo[colors]' to equal 8 in order to load colors. This does not seem to be working in Terminator as expected...
<duanedesign> guest6960: what is the problem?
<guest6960> It was the problem where I needed to reinstall grub2 and the windows mbr on each driver separately
<guest6960> drive*
<geirha> duanedesign: Does colors work though?  tput setaf 1; echo red; tput sgr0
<duanedesign> guest6960: did you have question about that?
<guest6960> Yes
<duanedesign> geirha: aha, colors do work
<duanedesign> i got 'red'
<geirha> duanedesign: Does that terminfo array get set anywhere, or is it maybe a special zsh-variable?
<duanedesign> geirha: ahh, their was an error message that I was not seeing.  /etc/zsh/zshrc:12: unknown parameter: terminfo
 * duanedesign goes to look for a bug report
<geirha> Seems there's a zsh module that sets that terminfo array
<geirha> So I'm guessing because of that libvte change, that module is unable to detect the right terminal type and thus becomes empty.
<geirha> or not set at all
<duanedesign> thank you geirha
<guest6960> Can someone just tell me how to install grub2 using the ubuntu 10.04 Lts cd using the terminal, I've already tried using grub-install -v and sudo aptitude install grub-pc and non of them work.
<duanedesign> guest6960: Mount the partition containing the Ubuntu installation
<duanedesign> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<guest6960> Okay
<duanedesign> The device/drive is designated by sdX, with X being the device designation. sda is the first device
<duanedesign> The partition is designated by the Y. The first partition is 1, the second is 2. Note the devices and partitions are counted differently.
<guest6960> Okay
<duanedesign> then run:   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<duanedesign> Example: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<duanedesign> This will reinstall the GRUB 2 files on the mounted partition to the proper location and to the MBR of the designated device
<guest6960> Nothing works, Just gonna reinstall it i guess.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Mohan_chml> heya sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: Hey
<Mohan_chml> sebsebseb: How are you today?
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: ok you?
<Mohan_chml> sebsebseb: yeah! but still it hurts. Thanks for asking (:
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: what hurts?
<Mohan_chml> sebsebseb: lol I thought you knew it. My hand is injured
<Mohan_chml> okay I ll brb
<sebsebseb> Mohan_chml: no I just joined here
<Paf1> Hello all, could any one help with with a sound issue?
<duanedesign> afternoon all
<skedar> hey all,
<skedar> how do you share files from one linux to another. windows makes it all look easy?
<skedar> this is mostly for two home computers
<skedar> both running ubuntu
<sebsebseb> skedar: uhmm there are ways
<sebsebseb> !scp
<ubot2> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<sebsebseb> skedar: you can use Samaba actsauly Linux to Linux not just with Windows
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubot2> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<skedar> i have been told that samba is quite a slow protocol
<hobgoblin> you can also use nfs
<sebsebseb> ah yes nfs
<sebsebseb> !nfs
<ubot2> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sebsebseb> skedar: nah Samba works quite well
<skedar> is there a preferred one or just user preference?
<sebsebseb> skedar: Samba is probably the most popular, however thats  mainly when it comes to sharing files with Windows
<sebsebseb> skedar: another possible way to share files Linux distro to Linux distro, would actsaully be this,  have your own FTP server
<sebsebseb> skedar: or even this,  have an Apache web server, and upload files to it, and then access it from the other computer
<hobgoblin> but I suspect that nfs or samba will do :)
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: yeah or SCP
<skedar> yeah, i thought of that. but thought that a web server is over doing it for a home method
<sebsebseb> skedar: to an extent yeah, but
<sebsebseb> skedar: Apache is quite easy to get working in Ubuntu,  and then you have it like a intranet,  just for your computers, so Internet can't access it as well, if you want
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin. (:
<hobgoblin> o/
<skedar> yeah. out of nfs and samba which one is easier
 * Mohan_chml looks at hobgoblin as he looks sick with a hand raised up
<hobgoblin> if it works - samba
<sebsebseb> skedar: and then of course, you could get some web host, with  FTP access, paid or for free, and upload your files to that, and share them,  So yep many ways to share files, and its up to you, what you choose,  there isn't really a best way to do it.
<skedar> and to view them. do you have to use mount?
<hobgoblin> skedar: right click usually then if things need to be installed it does it
<sebsebseb> skedar: well not neassirely FTP access above, I just mean file upload access.
<hobgoblin> skedar: I always add my shares to fstab - then they mount at boot
<hobgoblin> skedar: mount in /mnt if you don't want them showing on the desktop
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: got an awful headache to be honest
<skedar> yeah. cool. i haven't really read fstab man page but do you need to use login creds?
<Mohan_chml> awww... are you ok now hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> not really - no
<hobgoblin> skedar: not here
<hobgoblin> though the partitions are owned by me
<skedar> i mean when using fstab to connect to shares
<skedar> do you need to supply login credentials of the remote computer
<hobgoblin> you might with samba - never used it like that - when I used nfs - one machine is a server - the other the client - I just had aline in fstab which mounted them
<hobgoblin> check out the wiki pages and have a look, see which is more appropriate
<skedar> yeah i might have a look. thanks for you help everyone. catchyall later
<andrew_708476> Does anyone know how to register in irc
<nUboon2Age> andrew_708476: i'm not sure, but i think they may be able to help you over at #freenode
<andrew_708476> ok
<stlsaint> andrew_708476: need help?
<andrew_708476> yes
<andrew_708476> stlsaint can you hepl out a bit
<andrew_708476> stlsaint are you there
<stlsaint> yes
<stlsaint> andrew_708476: hopefully i can help
<andrew_708476> ok can you register my nick name for me Im having so much trouble understanding it
<andrew_708476> :-D
<stlsaint> andrew_708476: how are you unable to reg?
<holder> Hi, i'm trying to download java, but following the instructions on the java website isn't working
<holder> in the terminal i'm supposed to type chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586.bin - i'm changing the <version> to the correct one, but it still isn't working
<holder> - know how to change a file to executable using the gui, but I'm lost if I jump ahead in the instructions
<holder> *I
<aveilleux> holder: Why don't you just install Java from the repositories? sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<aveilleux> (I think that's the package name)
<pseudosmart> I'm running 10.04.1 on a sony vaio, and all my screen resolutions cut off the right and bottom of the screen. I was here the other day, but couldn't find a solution. Anybody have any suggestions?
<Ounis> yes i remember you from yesterday
<Ounis> i really have no solution for you
<Ounis> BTW what is 10.04.1 i know only 10.04
<pseudosmart> That's just what the iso is that I downloaded and burned
<Ounis> ok
<pseudosmart> does it make a difference that my xorg.conf file is blank?
<Ounis> yes i googled it you are right it's 10.04.1
<pseudosmart> I've read several posts that have said the system doesn't really use the xorg.conf file anymore
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: That would be correct
<Ounis> it was since 8.10
<pseudosmart> man, I'm so frustrated by this. I've been working on it for two days, and still can't figure it out
<Ounis> what about the live CD does it have the same problem ?
<aveilleux> Ounis: Yes
<Ounis> mmm too bad
<Ounis> did you asked the question on ubuntu forums ?
<pseudosmart> yeah the live cd had the same problem. and yeah, I asked the question on the Ubuntu forums, but have not found the solution yet
<pseudosmart> People just keep telling me to go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and activate the 3D Graphics driver, but that doesn't help, I've tried several times
<Ounis> do you know any body having the same hardware ? you can try the live cd on his machine
<pseudosmart> unfortunately, no
<holder> *I
<holder> Thanks aveilleux, I googled it and it's "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre"
<aveilleux> That one!
<aveilleux> holder, I thought sun-java6-bin was a dependency of sun-java6-jre, so it'd be installed automatically
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-27
<robbmunson> I love the knowledge ive gained through y'all and the forums! =D
<aveilleux> It's what we're here for, robbmunson
<robbmunson> Just made a script that saves my freaking butt 30 minutes or so of work if I ever blow the gnome panels to bits :)
<robbmunson> aveilleux: I was actually one of the "we" you speak of a few months back, but....life happened :P
<robbmunson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/484270/
<robbmunson> of course, dont use this unless you absolutely mean business.
<stlsaint> robbmunson: sup man
<robbmunson> stlsaint: not much, doing a little bash scripting obviously.
<stlsaint> i see
<stlsaint> thats some stuff i need to get my hands on (bash)
<nUboon2Age> robbmunson: when circumstances would you use the script and what is it doing?
<robbmunson> if you totally "mess up" your gnome panels and wish to restore them back to their default settings you can use this script.
<robbmunson> as in you remove things from the panel that you just cannot get back, all attempts fail.
<robbmunson> resets the panels :)
<nUboon2Age> robbmunson: ty
<robbmunson> like I said....dont mess with this unless you are in dire need.
<nUboon2Age> okay. will do
<pseudosmart> Does anyone know how I can install ./nvidia-linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<pseudosmart> in Terminal
<robbmunson> chmod +x nvidia-linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<robbmunson> and then ./nvidia-linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<pseudosmart> It says no such file or directory, but I just downloaded
<pseudosmart> and I'm in the Downloads directory
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: sudo chmod +x
<pseudosmart> now it says chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: sudo chmod +x nvidia-linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: then sudo ./nvidia-linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<pseudosmart> I still get no such file or directory
 * robbmunson has one of those "naughty" distros that im automatically root...sorry :(
<robbmunson> pseudosmart: CaSe SeNsItIvE, remember this....
<pseudosmart> yeah, I copy and pasted the code
<robbmunson> is it visible in nautilus? can you find it?
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: paste the output of ls
<pseudosmart> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<aveilleux> sudo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<aveilleux> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<robbmunson> suo chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run | ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.15-pkg1.run
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Linux is very case-sensitive
<robbmunson> copy and paste my line into the terminal if youre in the folder the files in.
<aveilleux> robbmunson, pseudosmart: make sure you spell "sudo" right ;-)
<robbmunson> CRAP!
<robbmunson> aveilleux: good man, LOL!
<pseudosmart> okay, now it tells me I'm running x server, please exit x before installing
<robbmunson> *facepalms*
<robbmunson> errr....thats an odd one pseudosmart
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Okay, this is going to be difficult. Write the command down *exactly* correct
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: then hit Control+Alt+F1... that will drop you into a command-line login
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Once you're done with the install, or if it fails, hit Command+Alt+F7 to come back here
<robbmunson> pseudosmart: dont start any of this till aveilleux finishes telling you....just a small clue in....
<robbmunson> oh, wow....im SLOW today, slow and full of failure :P
<pseudosmart> okay
<aveilleux> Er
<aveilleux> Control+Alt+F7
<aveilleux> Not Command+Alt+F7
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: I assume by your silence that means you've started already. Let me know when you're back here.
 * robbmunson twiddles thumbs....
<pseudosmart> well, it keeps asking me for my password, and when I enter my password, it tells me its wrong
<pseudosmart> but I know it's not
<pseudosmart> I mean, I used my password to login to Ubuntu just fine
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Hm. What is your username?
<pseudosmart> rob
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Then do this.
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: sudo su
<aveilleux> cd /home/rob/Downloads/
<aveilleux> then the other two commands, without sudo
<aveilleux> then come back here
<pseudosmart> kay, be right back
<pseudosmart> okay, sorry, I'm back
<pseudosmart> after running those commands in the command line, it still told me that the x server was running
<pseudosmart> that I needed to stop the x server before installing
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: I was hoping I wouldn't have to do this, but oh well. Go here:
<aveilleux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<aveilleux> pseudosmart: Follow the directions under "Using GNOME"
<aveilleux> Then, logout of the graphical environment (eg. you will need to quit IRC to do this)
<aveilleux> Then, hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill the X server
<aveilleux> Then hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to the console and do the commands I wanted you to do before.
<aveilleux> Once you're done, run "sudo reboot" and it'll restart into grahical mode
<aveilleux> Then come back here
<pseudosmart> okay
<PrincepsRegulus> hello?
<smeag0l> hello PrincepsRegulus
<PrincepsRegulus> hi
<PrincepsRegulus> trying to get help, but I know nothing about ubuntu
<PrincepsRegulus> not sure where to go
<smeag0l> okay maybe i can help ?
<smeag0l> this is the place for ubuntu newbee s
<PrincepsRegulus> well, when I boot up, It shows the loading screen for a second or two and then just cuts to a black screen
<PrincepsRegulus> I looked around on google
<PrincepsRegulus> many people have this issue, but they all hear the drums
<PrincepsRegulus> mine never plays the drum sound and doesnt respond to any of the suggested key combinations (alt-ctrl-f1)
<PrincepsRegulus> If I try to turn off my computer, It shows the loading screen again and then shuts down
<smeag0l> i have encoutered that problem begore but right now it's 05:41 am here so my thoughts aren't that clear :(
<PrincepsRegulus> ah
<smeag0l> doing my morning routines cigarets coffee and rock n roll :)
<Abhijeet> lease help regarding the ttf mscorefonts
<smeag0l> Abhijeet, just ask ! don't beck
<smeag0l> don't get me wrong Abhijeet
<smeag0l> unfortunately you're problem is out of my league :(
<smeag0l> unfortunately you're problem is out of my league :( Abhijeet
<Abhijeet> i was installing the wine software all was good but lastly the terminal window started to download the ttf mscorefonts but the fonts are not downloaded therefore i cant start the synaptic package manager becuase it says to run the dpkg package
<smeag0l> hm
<smeag0l> did you use the command line ? or synaptics ? Abhijeet
<Abhijeet> i used the command ,line to install wine
<smeag0l> good thank you
<smeag0l> i'll try and google it ! Abhijeet
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: Run sudo dpkg --reconfigure
<smeag0l> hm some people don't have much patience :(
<Abhijeet> the command specified by the 'aveilleux' is not working
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: What command is it telling you to run, exactly?
<Abhijeet> it doesn't recognises the command
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: Just tell me what command it's telling you to use
<Abhijeet> It says please run  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<smeag0l> gtg
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: What happens when you run that command?
<smeag0l> cyal ;)
<aveilleux> Bye, smeag0l
<smeag0l> bye aveilleux and Abhijeet
<smeag0l> real life waiting
<Abhijeet> the ttf mscorefonts installer starts but it fails to download and repeatedly requests the sourceforge.net site
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: have you downloaded winetools?
<Abhijeet> presently im unable to run not even the update manager becuase it says that some packages are not installed correctly. how to cancell the ttf mscorefonts installer please help me
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: What package is it getting stuck on, again? Exactly what is the name of the package
<nUboon2Age> so Abhijeet did you run  sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Abhijeet> it says the index is broken
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: I can't help you if you won't answer my questions.
<Abhijeet> i did run the dpkg command but it is not going to complete for even 4 hours becuase  it repeatedly requests the sourceforge.net website to download the ttf fonts and fails to download
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: What is the exact name of the package that the updater is getting stuck on
<Abhijeet> it says to run apt-get install -f but when i use the command  the terminal replies to run the the dpkg --configure -a
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: That still doesn't answer my question.
<Abhijeet> this is the screen shot http://imagebin.org/111573
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: So what happens when you run Synaptic?
<Abhijeet> it is not opening before that a window  popups and says to run the dpkg --configure -a
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: Can you show me a screenshot please?
<Abhijeet> please sea http://imagebin.org/111574
<Abhijeet> aveilleux are u onliine
<nUboon2Age> Abhijeet: aveilleux is probably researching you problem right now
<aveilleux> Abhijeet: I really need to know what package dpkg is trying to configure.
<Abhijeet> ttf mscorefonts
<aveilleux> Anhijeet: That's not a package name'
<Abhijeet> i was downloading the wine package after downloading and installing all the wine files the terminal automicaly started to download the ttf ms corefonts and the all bad things are happening
 * nuboon2age slaps forhead.  i've got a kernel panic (first time experience) and my computer "cannot open root device..."   help!
<nuboon2age> i've logged on from another computer.
<nuboon2age> tenach: ping
<tenach> nuboon2age, pong
<nuboon2age> hey tenach, i'm on webchat.freenode.net instead of my normal irc client so i can't tell who's away and who's here -- just names listed.  anyway do you see what i wrote above? tenach
 * nuboon2age slaps forhead.  i've got a kernel panic (first time experience) and my computer "cannot open root device..."   help!
<tenach> Hmm.
<nuboon2age> I'm not quite paniced by my computer's kernel panic but close. :-)
<nuboon2age> the other computer i'm on is quite slow, not well-suited for web searches and such.
<nuboon2age> i was using my Lucid laptop when i lost power and when i rebooted i got this.  i've got a Lucid LiveCD that allowed me to get on, and even cd over to the HD and see that the files were all still visible and all.  i just have no idea where to start.  tenach
<Sojikari> It's too bad "Sudo behave yourself!" is not an acceptable code.
<Sojikari> ((I've tried it a couple times in my 5 days of Ubuntu-hood.))
<nuboon2age> tenach i'm using the 'rescue' mode of the LiveCD and mounted the HD, went to /var/log and am trying to figure out of one of the dmesg logs will give me a clue.  any ideas?
<nuboon2age> anyone else feel free to chime in too. :-)
<nuboon2age> dmesg looks like boot with the LiveCD shifted the earlier failed boot further down in the stack, and if so i'll have to reboot to catch it again on dmesg.  tenach i don't think this is directly it, but the kern.log  shows a segfault on rhythmbox earlier.
<nuboon2age> rebooting tenach
<nuboon2age> tenach: looking again at dmesg
<nuboon2age> oh, it looks like the kernel panic happened (maybe before or in such a way that) dmesg didn't record the failed booting attempts because the last one in the log is from the last successful boot tenach
<nuboon2age> tenach or anyone, any ideas of where to start?
 * nuboon2age slaps forhead.  i've got a kernel panic (first time experience) and my computer "cannot open root device..."   help!
 * Sojikari is too noobish to help. :(
<nuboon2age> thanks anyway Sojikari
<Sojikari> nuboon2age: Gotta stick together ^.^
<nuboon2age> :-) Sojikari
<nuboon2age> kermiac /me slaps forhead.  i've got a kernel panic (first time experience) and my computer "cannot open root device..."   help!
<kermiac> nuboon2age: hang on pls mate... i'm recovering from some major issues here atm
<nuboon2age> okay
<nuboon2age> hmmm... i'd done an upgrade earlier this evening. tenach, kermiac
<nuboon2age> a few things in the dpkg.log of interest include an upgrade to ureadagead, udev, libudev, mountall, linux-libc-dev, aptdaemon, python-fuse, initramfs-toos, libc-bin tenach, kermiac
<kermiac> ok nuboon2age, I've recovered (sort of) enough to hopefully get a stable connection here now mate... give me a few mins to try to find you some step by step instructions or a tutorial or something
<nuboon2age> tenach, kermiac: some good news: i held down the shift key while booting (bringing up the GRUB menu) and successfully booted off of the previous kernel version, 2.6.32.21
<kermiac> nuboon2age: did it say anything after cannot open root device, like sda1 or something similar?
<nuboon2age> yes
<nuboon2age> looking...
<nuboon2age> gave uuid # "or unknown-block(0,0)
<nuboon2age> Please append a correct "root" boot option: here are the available partitions
<nuboon2age> first one is:
<nuboon2age> 0800 156290904 sda drever: sd
<kermiac> usually the 'cannot open root device' type of error means that something has changed your uuid
<nuboon2age> 0801 152547328 sda1
<nuboon2age> 08-2 1 sda2
<nuboon2age> 0805 3740672 sda5
<nuboon2age> 0b00 1048575 sr0 driver: sr
<kermiac> nuboon2age: I would try  'sudo update-initramfs && sudo update-grub'
<nuboon2age> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<nuboon2age> Pid:1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32.22-generic #36-Ubuntu
<nuboon2age> Call Trace:
<kermiac> !pastebin
<nuboon2age> blah blah
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nuboon2age> i can't because its on a different computer kermiac
<kermiac> nuboon2age: did you see the suggestion ^^
<nuboon2age> yes, but i'm not sure how to apply it.  should i do that booted from the earlier kernel?
<kermiac> nuboon2age: you can't boot into the newer kernel, right?
<nuboon2age> because i can't get the 2.6.32.22 kernel started (its the one that's panicing)
<kermiac> yeah
<nuboon2age> panicking.
<nuboon2age> so reboot to the 21 kernel and run that command kermiac?
<kermiac> nuboon2age: i would try it in the kernel you can boot into and if that doesn't work you might have to chroot into it
<nuboon2age> okay rebooting now...
<nuboon2age> while that's happening... i'll say my already shakey belief in laptops is being futher tested by this.
<kermiac> nuboon2age: it could also possibly be a regression in the updated kernel... I've got a couple of machines that don't like anything after the '2.6.32-18' kernel
<nuboon2age> in addition to the previoiusly-made-infamous power and battery trouble i have with this computer, i've got a key that popped off
<nuboon2age> i just think laptops are too fragile to be used as the main workhorse.
<kermiac> I use laptops as my main pc's, it really varies with different models... some are good, some are not so good
<kermiac> also, a lot of the time newer laptops start out with poor support but it improves with time
<nuboon2age> okay i'm on..
<nuboon2age> this one is a dell, which i think should be decent.
<nuboon2age> okay the update-initramfs wants me to specify an option
<nuboon2age> create new, update existing, remove existing, take over a custom, set alternate boot directory, specify kernek version or all,
<nuboon2age> s/kerkek/kernel
<kermiac> nuboon2age: update-initramfs -u (that updates an existing initramfs)
<nuboon2age> doing
<kermiac> then you can run the second command (sudo update-grub) seperately
<nuboon2age> both done
<kermiac> nuboon2age: ok, give it a reboot and cross your fingers hehe
<nuboon2age> reboot?
 * nuboon2age praying
 * nuboon2age 's prayers unanswered. ;(  still panicking.
<kermiac> nuboon2age: not good mate... you could try chrooting in, but I'm not sure that would help.
<kermiac> nuboon2age: maybe try the steps listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot first?
<nuboon2age> how do i go about chrooting it?
<nuboon2age> s/it/in
<nuboon2age> tried removing 'splash' as that page suggested.  no dice.
<kermiac> nuboon2age: the process is outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD (do the steps up to and including $ sudo chroot /mnt )
<duanedesign> morning all
<kermiac> o/
<nuboon2age> re: the other page i'm not dropped into an initramfs shell, so i'm not sure the rest applies
<kermiac> nuboon2age: what other page mate?
<nuboon2age> also i was able to look at /var/log but couldn't find anything applicable.  dmesg seems to not be written to.
<nuboon2age> the first one you provided
<nuboon2age> maybe the debug mode...
<nuboon2age> tried with kernel 'debug' parameter on .  still panicked (though maybe it wrote a log somewhere).
<nuboon2age> debug=vc, no help
<nuboon2age> kermiac, which kernel are you on?
<kermiac> nuboon2age: on this machine I'm on '2.6.32-24-generic-pae'
<nuboon2age> kermiac the one i'm having trouble with it 22
<kermiac> nuboon2age: is that karic, lucid, maverick??
<kermiac> bah  s/karic/karmic
<nuboon2age> lucid
<nuboon2age> but remember i had that problem with 23 so i deleted it (or something) and i guess my system didn't reupdate to it or 24
<kermiac> ok, i forgot about that
<nuboon2age> i did something kinda drastic just now.  i removed and then reinstalled 22
<kermiac> nuboon2age: so that means it's most likely a regression on your hardware
<kermiac> nuboon2age: but I'm not a kernel hacker/triager mate... I would suggest filing a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' and then adding any relevant info you have... you could also see if the issue occurs when you use the 'mainline' kernel
<nuboon2age> kermiac: which thing indicates that its a regression?  you mean just the fact it happened after this update today (actually yesterday now)?
<nuboon2age> i'm not sure what about the update could have triggered it.
<kermiac> nuboon2age: yes, because it happened after an update... but your case is a little strange as you are not using the latest kernel
<nuboon2age> i mean i listed some possible suspects, but i don't really know what's going on
<kermiac> nuboon2age: mountall &/or nitramfs-tools might have something to do with it... but it's just a guess
<nuboon2age> question: how do i get it back on track for the main kernel?  I already have 'Always prefer the highest option" already on Synaptic.  What else is needed?
<nuboon2age> its on "Smart Upgrade"  also
<nuboon2age> (whatever that means)
<nuboon2age> kermiac^^^
<kermiac> sorry nuboon2age, I've got to deal with kids.... I can only suggest trying the mainline kernel (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds)
<nuboon2age> kermiac: thank you sire
<nuboon2age> in looks like the way to get on the upgrade path to the lastest kernel is to install linux-generic (and linux-headers-generic) which 'always depend on the latest generic kernel'  available
<nuboon2age> 22 didn't work even after remove, reinstall.  tried 23 and i get "error: cannot read the Linus header.  error: you need to load the kernel first.  Failed to boot both default and fallback entries.  Press any key to continue.  if you press a key you get the same thing again.
<nuboon2age> i tried to install linux-generic (ie. 24) but it failed the same as above.
<nuboon2age> well in my newbiness it makes sense to me to just remove all the kernels except the ones that are working.  i don't know how later i'll get these kernels reinstalled and working though.  :(
<nuboon2age> i'm down to 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.31-11-rt
<nuboon2age> i'm going to go to sleep now, but if anyone has ideas, please add them here and i'll check the log for them later.
<serfus> hey guys, i seem to have a problem with launchpad
<serfus> how do i add an related FAQ to a answer?
<duanedesign> hello serfus
<xzach> could anybody help with a problem? i'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer for the fyrst time and after install finishes it doesn't boot up :S
<xzach> it won't even let my install windows 7 again :(
<duanedesign> xzach: what happens when it boots?
<duanedesign> does it boot to a command line prompt?
<xzach> no it just says it failed to start windows
<geirha> Did you install ubuntu inside windows, or by booting the cd?
<xzach> by booting the cd
<geirha> Do you have more than one harddrive?
<xzach> 3
<geirha> Might be ubuntu installed the bootloader on one disk, while the bios tries to boot another
<xzach> i'm installing ubuntu on the same disk as the windows was on
<geirha> Ubuntu and the BIOS might still disagree on what the "first" harddisk is.
<geirha> Enter the bios and change the boot order
<xzach> i've spilit my first disk into 2 partions ext2 /boot and ext4 /
<xzach> i'm starting from scratch btw if i did something wrong the first time
<geirha> Well, unless you told the installer not to install the bootloader, it has installed it on one of the disks; the one Ubuntu thinks is the "first" disk.
<geirha> Try booting from each of the three disks from the bios and see if you get the grub boot loader.
<xzach> when i choose destination fro the boot loader it won't let select a partion just the disk as whole
<geirha> Oh, so it's only ONE disk, but 3 partitions?
<xzach> no...1 disk with 2 partion and 2 disks that are not split up
<geirha> Right, then try booting each of the three disks, from the BIOS.
<xzach> will do when the install has finsihed ....again
<geirha> Ubuntu didn't necessarily install the bootloader on the same disk as it installed the system.
<geirha> What name did the disk you installed to have in the installer?  sda? sdb? sdc?
<xzach> it had "s" as a first letter :D
<geirha> The bootloader will typically be installed to sda, regardless of where you install the system.
<xzach> think it was sda
<toadinthehole>  I am trying to get ndiswrapper on my fresh install of Lubuntu 10.04 . It worked on the Live CD but I have had to download it from the repos. But cannot get it working. I can install the driver but I cannot "modprobe" it. When I modprobe it says http://pastebin.com/cCjgeA7r
<geirha> toadinthehole: aptitude search ndis
<geirha> I don't have any experience with ndiswrapper though, so I'm guessing here.
<xzach> worked changing boot priority in bios :D
<geirha> \o/
<xzach> finx
<xzach> finaly i have an operatin system :D
<geirha> Both Ubuntu and Windows boot now, right?
<xzach> i removed windows
<geirha> Oh, going all in :)
<xzach> yeah got sick of windows
<xzach> and didn't see why i should have 2 systems
<Mohan_chml> xzach: you completely shifted in a day?
<serfus> hey duanedesign, sorry i wasn't here but forgot to /away ...
<brackenn> hello?
<Mohan_chml> hey brackenn
<brackenn> Hi. I'm a clueless beginner. I have 9.10 and In trying to change my password I goofed up my ICEauthority.
<brackenn> It won't let me log in in my profile.
<brackenn> any ideas?
<Mohan_chml> brackenn: you can try using recovery mode for that
<Mohan_chml> give me a second
<brackenn> sure.
<Mohan_chml> brackenn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7034547&postcount=6
<Mohan_chml> that will help you :)
<brackenn> Okay. I look into it. thanks.
<Mohan_chml> have a nice day brackenn
<serfus> okay, so on a question on launchpad i'm trying to add a related FAQ, no matter what i do, i seem to get "You didn't modify the linked FAQ."
<serfus> i don't understand what i need to do...
<Mohan_chml> serfus: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/123004
<Mohan_chml> I think there is a bug today
<Mohan_chml> or if thats some other issue, idk about that
<serfus> no, it's dosn't seem to be related to my issue but thanks Mohan_chml  :)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bobo123> is it just for me that it take horribly long time to get the mini-screenshot for programs in Synaptic?
<bobo123> That it is needed to press a [Get screenshot] button when looking at the package description to get the image is of course stupid in itself, but why it takes so long time is strange... in 'Programcentral for ubuntu' you get the big screenshot directly without any noticeable delay
<Fanshawe> Hey all. I keep getting false suspend errors. Recorded here (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/89983) and in other places but without solution. Can anyone help with the annoyance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 89983 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Feisty reports suspend failed after resuming from suspend (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hobgoblin> anyone seeing this - if I need to make any sort of input in an app - this is xchat, firefox does the same thing - instead of it being a small window as it was it takes same size as app currently uses - http://i.imgur.com/hDDwU.png
<kedarm> Does anyone know how I can create a Keyboard shortcut for taking screenshot of a particular area? (Print does entire screen, Alt+Print does the window with focus).
<kedarm> Mac has a nice shortcut for this (Cmd+Shift+4)
<hobgoblin> I'd use scrot - then set a shortcut from the kbd shortcuts in sys pref menu - assuming you can get it to work
<hobgoblin> 2 secs - I'll try it out
<aveilleux> kedarm: The Terminal command "gnome-screenshot -a" makes a selectable-area screenshot. Bind that command to a key combination in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shotcuts
<aveilleux> This applies to hobgoblin too
<hobgoblin> I don't need to do it :) I was just looking
<aveilleux> kedarm: To directly answer your question: no, not by default. But you can se it
<aveilleux> set it*
<kedarm> aveilleux: ah, that would do it. I was tinkering with gnome-screenshot --interactive.
<kedarm> thanks!
<aveilleux> kedarm: Yeah, the gnome-screenshot manpage is really out of dat.
<aveilleux> s/dat/date/
<paultag> aveilleux: put a patch together
<paultag> aveilleux: I can help you send it upstream
<aveilleux> paultag: I don't know how to do that
<paultag> aveilleux: sounds like a good learning deal to me
<paultag> aveilleux: apt-get source gnome-utils
<paultag> aveilleux: it uses quilt, apt-get install quilt, and man quilt
<paultag> aveilleux: your file you need to edit is in gnome-utils-2.30.0/gnome-screenshot/gnome-screenshot.1
<aveilleux> paultag: Not on Ubuntu at the moment, but I'll write this down
<paultag> aveilleux: I'll help you if you need it
<paultag> aveilleux: but it would be good to send that patch to those guys :)
<kedarm> paultag: is this regarding adding this shortcut by default?
<paultag> kedarm: I just saw that aveilleux saw it was out of date
<paultag> kedarm: I was not reading back. Is your issue resolved?
<kedarm> paultag: oh yes!
<paultag> kedarm: awesome :)
<paultag> ^5 a
<paultag> ^5 aveilleux
<paultag> friken tab key
<kedarm> paultag: I thought you were discussing whether Ctrl+Alt+PrtScr should be added by default in future Ubuntu distribution to mean (take a screenshot of a selection).
<kedarm> I guess you guys are discussing the out-of-date help on gnome-screenshot, IINM
<paultag> kedarm: Oh that would be interesting
<paultag> kedarm: raise a bug on it
<kedarm> paultag: ok, on launchpad, right?
<paultag> kedarm: yessir/ma'am
<kedarm> ok, will do. Thanks! It would be an RFE, I suppose though.
<paultag> kedarm: yeah, it will get sorted wishlist, but see if you can file it against the 100 paper cuts for 10.10
<paultag> I mean 11.04
<paultag> dur
<kedarm> aveilleux: paultag: http://kedarm.posterous.com/ubuntu-linux-adding-a-shortcut-to-take-screen
<kedarm> I hope you guys are ok with publicizing it thus. Let me know if you would want me to remove your IRC nicks
<paultag> kedarm: bah, no problems here
<paultag> kedarm: thanks :)
<paultag> kedarm: that could really help someone with the same issue later
<kedarm> paultag: right, that was the idea.
<kedarm> And yes, I will create an enhancement request.
<paultag> kedarm: awesome. One sec, let me find you the 100 paper cuts deal
<paultag> kedarm: file the bug aginst this project -- https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<paultag> kedarm: CC me on the bug report
<kedarm> paultag: awesome. 100 p c seems like a good thing. I shall cc you.
<paultag> kedarm: cheers
<kedarm> paultag: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/625518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625518 in hundredpapercuts "Add a keyboard shortcut by default for take screenshot of a selection" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<paultag> kedarm: cheers, thanks!
<paultag> kedarm: I'll let the right people know ;)
<kedarm> paultag: thank you!
<paultag> kedarm: no problem, thanks for the report
<kedarm> paultag: Thank you for helping me do it (and thanks to aveilleux)
<paultag> np, it was all aveilleux
<paultag> bbl
<aveilleux> If you insist, paultag
<paultag> kedarm: that bug will be marked invalid, I was getting it applied -- Alt+PrtSc does that
<paultag> doh!
<aveilleux> paultag: Alt+PrtScr apparently only takes a screenshot of the current window in focus
<paultag> that
<paultag> that's what he wanted, right?
<aveilleux> paultag: No, he wanted to take a screenshot of any area on screen
<paultag> AHha
<paultag> thanks aveilleux
<paultag> Getting confirmed now
<paultag> Hopefully it'll be sorted
<paultag> BRB
<kedarm> paultag: thanks for confirming that bug.
<drubin> paultag: is there even a standard way to do that in ubuntu? (base install) screen shot of a selection
<zkriesse> What's up kids
<H1n1> hoi
<zkriesse> H1n1: Don't give it
<H1n1> ibroke-rhythmbox@ubuntu1004 $ rhythmbox -d (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [rb_debug_init_match] rb-debug.c:213: Debugging enabled (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:177: initializing Rhythmbox 0.12.8 (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [rb_threads_init] rb-util.c:482: GMutex isn't recursive (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:185: going to create DBus object (22:11:52) [0x99a0028] [main] main.c:352: THE END
<H1n1> :(
<H1n1> just hangs there and does nothing
<aveilleux> paultag:ping
<geirha> Bug 123460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 123460 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox:Error while saving song information:Internal GStreamer problem (affects: 15) (heat: 92)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123460
<geirha> H1n1: See that bug report ^  seems to be a problem when parsing metadata of certain files. One of the last few comments has a possible work around.
<H1n1> when i remove the ipod i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/484670/
<geirha> H1n1: Does it work then?
<H1n1> the pc or ipod?
<geirha> Rhythmbox
<pseudosmart> Hi
<pseudosmart> My speakers don't work, but my headphones do in 10.04
<pseudosmart> any suggestions?
<stlsaint> sorry man im worthless with sound issues
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-28
<kedarm> paultag: We might have to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/625518 fixed after all!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625518 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Add a keyboard shortcut by default for take screenshot of a selection" (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kedarm> It seems that adding "custom keyboard shortcut" does not work when "Command" is something like "gnome-screenshot -a" :((
<Brackenn_> hello?
<Brackenn_> Is anyone here that can help me?
<eightball> dvd play back help?
<pseudosmart> I was wondering if someone could just post the contents of their xorg.conf file, mine is blank, and I'd like to rebuild it
<stlsaint> pseudosmart: your system should build one for you
<pseudosmart> that's what I thought, but when I go to gedit xorg.conf, the file is blank
<stlsaint> every xorg will be different with different resolution settings and what not
<stlsaint> pseudosmart: that probably means that ubuntu is not using it...what release are you using?
<pseudosmart> 10.04
<pseudosmart> my screen is cut off on the bottom and right, no matter what resolution I try, and I can't figure it out
<pseudosmart> I'm using a Sony Vaio VPCF115FM, if that makes a difference
<pseudosmart> I'm not sure what graphics card I have, but I guess whatever it is, that's the problem
<pseudosmart> but I just can't figure it out
<pseudosmart> I thought maybe if I could at least have an xorg.conf file to start out with, I could play with it, and maybe figure it out.
<pseudosmart> whatever the default NVIDIA drivers are that come with Ubuntu, they obviously don't work on my machine
<stlsaint> pseudosmart: run in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<pseudosmart> this is the output from that
<pseudosmart> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a29 (rev a2)
<stlsaint> pseudosmart: you have nvidia card
<pseudosmart> yep
<pseudosmart> a 330M I think, but I'm not sure
<stlsaint> pseudosmart: here is mine for reference since you asked: http://pastebin.com/HpAiRPX8
<brackenn_> hello?
<brackenn_> is anybody here?
<aveilleux> !ask |bracken_
<ubot2> bracken_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aveilleux> brackenn_*
<brackenn_> Okay.
<aveilleux> Well, brackenn_? What's up?
<brackenn_> I tried to change my password, and ended up making my .ICEauthority file get lost, and now I cant log into my profile. if I reboot in recovery mode, drop to root shell prompt,log in as my user, and do a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' will that over rite and or screw up any of my files and programs?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: It shouldn't; that should only install the programs that are missing (which there aren't any).
<aveilleux> brackenn_: What you want to do is sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<brackenn_> what will sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a do?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: It'll go through all of your installed packages and reconfigure them. Re-installing ubuntu-desktop won't solve your problem; reconfiguring it (hopefully) will
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Apparently simply deleting the .ICEauthority file should solve most problems
<brackenn_> the other users on my system are not having a problem, just my profile is messed up. I've tried to 'chown user:user /home/user/.ICEauthority' as sugested by some folks on the forums, but that comes back with file does not exist. will what you're sudgesting not affect the other user profiles?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: It will not affect the other accounts, since it's just /your/ .ICEauthority file
<brackenn_> Okay. Just try to delete it eh? what does that command look like?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Also, an easier way to write your home dir is just the tilde (~)
<aveilleux> brackenn_: rm ~/.ICEauthority
<brackenn_> Can that be done from the root directory?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Oh, right. Root login. Instead of the tilde, put /home/username
<brackenn_> so...rm /home/william/.ICEauthority ?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Yes, that command looks correct
<brackenn_> Trying it now.
<brackenn_> come back with rm:cannot remove ...no such file.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Can you pastebin the output of ls -a /home/william/ for me please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<brackenn_> I don't know how to do that from root.
<aveilleux> Um, let's see...
<aveilleux> Can you SSH into the target system from your current one?
<brackenn_> How bout I just type it in here? it is just about 4 files.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Only four files? New install?
<brackenn_> No, a couple of years old. I took a pix with my phone. I can e-mail it to ya?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Can you upload it to an imagehost?
<brackenn_> there is .   .private  .ecryptfs   README.txt   ..     .cache   Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<aveilleux> brackenn_: ...You're missing quite a few files there. What distro is this?
<brackenn_> 9.10
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Is this running as a CLI system?
<brackenn_> I don't know what that is.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Command-line
<brackenn_> But I did a list of one of the other users, and i see what you mean.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: What were you doing when this happened?
<brackenn_> No. Up untill i tried to change my password, it was a mormal desktop gui.
<brackenn_> changing my password.
<brackenn_> I administered users, (me) and reset my password.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: As in, the GUI interface? Hm...
<brackenn_> Yes.
<brackenn_> And then the next time I tried to log in.... this.
<[V13]Axel> Quick question guys. Besides adding a period to the beginning of the folder, what is a way to hide a folder? I cannot rename these folders to anything, or I'll have to manually edit a WHOLE LOT of configuration options. Is there not a simple "Hide" option? Or a chmod option?
<aveilleux> Who put that button there
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: No.
<[V13]Axel> ... Seriously?
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: You can make the file nonreadable by other users, but you cannot hide it without adding a period to the front. Yes, seriously.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: try resetting the account password with the Terminal command passwd william
<brackenn_> ca n i do it in root? where I am now?
<[V13]Axel> Well, it's as simple as this. I have a folder where all of the customizations I installed on a friends computer for him are. Some of the files in those folders are relied upon by many of the tweaks used. In order to rename the folders to .tweaks, I'd have to go back and re-configure all of the tweaks. ;_;
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: Tell him not to screw with it? The best defense against user error is user education
<[V13]Axel> Well, he isn't the only one who uses the computer.
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: Then tell *them* not to mess with it
<[V13]Axel> I'll just add an emblem to the folders' icons that conveys, "DO NOT OPEN," with an image.
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: A better idea would be to hide it... What tweaks require a folder in the home dir?
<[V13]Axel> It's not in the home dir. It's in Downloads. -_-;;
<[V13]Axel> If I had known there wasn't a way to hide it *easily*, I would have put them somewhere.
<[V13]Axel> I'll figure something out. Thanks, aveilleux.
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: In any case. What kind of tweaks even require that kind of thing?
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: Most if not all tweaks I can think of are simple edits to a text file somewhere
<[V13]Axel> It's more like... GUI, GUI, GUI. I don't feel like going back through and changing all those options again. I have it set up to look a lot like Windows 7, so the users will be a little more used to the interface. There are background images, etc, that will be broken if I rename the folders.
<aveilleux> [V13]Axel: That doesn't make any sense. Background images should be dropped into /usr/share/....... nevermind he left.
<hobgoblin> happens a lot :)
<hobgoblin> morning aveilleux
<aveilleux> For the record, the way [V13]Axel was talking about GUI tweaks is the wrong way of going about it. Background images should be dropped into /user/share/backgrounds/, and all Metacity themes are installed through the System > Preferences > Appearance applet. The theme gets installed, and you can delete the original .theme file
<brackenn_> Hey, changing the password made no change
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Hm... One last question. Is deleting the user and re-creating it out of the question?
<aveilleux> Morning hobgoblin
<brackenn_> no, but I'd like to try as much as i can to recover it. I got a lot of stuff in there.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: The ls -a showed that most of the stuff you want to recover is gone.
<brackenn_> what happened?
<brackenn_> how could changinf the password do so much damage?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: I honestly don't know. Best you can do is file a bug with gnome-system-tools ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools ) and re-create the user dir.
<hobgoblin> what happened?
<brackenn_> I changed my password and it blew away my profile. aparently.
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: After using users-admin, his .ICEauthority file got removed. We also dicovered that his files were trashed as well.
<brackenn_> how do i list all users from root?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: cat /etc/passwd |grep /home
<hobgoblin> files got trashed? how odd
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: I know... I really don't know what users-admin could have done to do that
<brackenn_> Okay, what am I looking at?
<aveilleux> brackenn_: You should be looking at all of the users who have home dirs in /home (ie. real users, not system users). It'll output a bunch of information. The one you care about is the very first field, which is the username
<brackenn_> okay.
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Something else you can try is cat /etc/passwd | grep /home | cut -f1 -d':'
 * aveilleux writes that command down for future reference
<brackenn_> syslog, saned,william,margaret,antonia,ect...ect.
<brackenn_> what does that do?
<brackenn_> l
<hobgoblin> were the files you are after in an encrypted drive?
<brackenn_> I think somehow, yes. because it was asking over a nd over for the encryption passphraise.
<brackenn_> I don't reme ber encrypting anything.
<brackenn_> I remeber something in the forums about encryption being tangled up with shis.
<hobgoblin> suggests you are "there is .   .private  .ecryptfs   README.txt   ..     .cache   Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"
<hobgoblin> might be all tangled up in there
<hobgoblin> not ever used encrypted drive to know what would normally be visible and what would not be - if nothing is normally visible then I would assume that ls -al would not see the data
<brackenn_> a forum post pointed to===>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How
<aveilleux> brackenn_: Sorry for not responding. The command cat /etc/passwd | grep /home | cut -f1 -d':' should output just the usernames of all the users
<brackenn_> if i follow the instructions there under recovering your data manualy, or How to Remove an Encrypted Private Directory Setup...
<hobgoblin> brackenn_: if that is the case - boot with a livecd - use the "Recovering Your Data Manually" bit - also http://www.kaijanmaki.net/2009/10/26/recovering-files-from-ecryptfs-encrypted-home/
<hobgoblin> you can but try - but as I said - I do not know if encrypting home hides 'everything'
<brackenn_> jeeze.
<Mohan_chml> Guest79237: Ohai Compiledkernel
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> sup hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> yep - tea ;)
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I need a cup of tea
<hobgoblin> I ALWAYS need tea :)
<Mohan_chml> you woke up early today? I think its 9 AM there
<hobgoblin> almost - 8am
<Mohan_chml> hmmm Too Early in my day :D
<hobgoblin> lol - I had a lie-in I was not up till 6:45 today
<Mohan_chml> omg.. Any work you did?
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: I wake early usually ...
<Mohan_chml> I also always wake up early at 10 AM xD
<hobgoblin> I'm ready for lunch then
<Mohan_chml> eh..! lol
<p0pc0rn> hi
<p0pc0rn> I started FDE  system and it is giving me some strange install menu
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubuntu system. The error message th
<pie_time> ey gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". Could anyone please help save my system?
<swoody> pie_time: that sounds like you may have just entered the encryption password incorrectly. Try removing those external devices, reboot, and make sure to enter your password correctly
<pie_time> swoody, nope
<swoody> that error actually sounds like an automount error. Have you tried restarting without the devices connected?
<tenach> Perhaps the second computer is seeing them as having been umounted in a not clean way.
<pie_time> swoody, yes i have
<pie_time> tenach, that makes sense
<pie_time> tenach, can you help
<tenach> pie_time, are the external drives NTFS format?
<pie_time> no
<tenach> what format are they?
<tenach> pie_time, ^
<pie_time> ext4
<pie_time> and ext3
<Silver_Fox_> Morning
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: hello!
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: I was just thinking about you this morning
<Silver_Fox_> In a nice way duanedesign ?
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ !
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: yep yep. I was reading my blogs I have bookmarked and came across yours
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Care to see a panoramic I made?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello lukjad
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i thought 'I havent seen SF in a couple days'
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> and 'poof' your here. Careful what you wish for ;)
<Silver_Fox_> Heeh, nobody usually notices when I come and go,  very kind of you to think about me
<Silver_Fox_> Well i am still alive
<duanedesign> that is good
<Silver_Fox_> I have been a little pushed at work
<Silver_Fox_> I have also got myself a new hard disk drive
<Silver_Fox_> Which seems to be going belly up
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: oh no
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: I am thinking I might need a new HD. Mine has been running warm mlately
<Silver_Fox_> Its an external TB
<duanedesign> lately*
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: that would be nice
<Silver_Fox_> Literally opened about 5 minutes ago
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Nice
<Silver_Fox_> I think it needs a good formatting
<Silver_Fox_> I can see a bunch of what appears to be windows files
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> I dislike when storage medium come with stuff on them
<duanedesign> like thumb drives that have apps on them
<Silver_Fox_> And when I try to write to the drive i get the message: Error - No space
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ What do you think: http://lukjad007.deviantart.com/art/MUHC-Panoramic-2010-06-22-8AM-177121026
<Silver_Fox_> left on drive
<duanedesign> had a fellow LoCo member who just got a 1TB drive. The computer is only seeing 300MB of it.
<duanedesign> s/had/have
<Silver_Fox_> I was planning to backup my system and do a complete reinstall
<Silver_Fox_> Ahah,  no file system duanedesign
<Silver_Fox_> Well that was fun.   :)
<Silver_Fox_> Installing a video game I purchased today on my mac. :)  Never Winter Nights 2
<Silver_Fox_> I wonder if it will be as good as the original
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ So, did you get a chance to see my image? :D
<Silver_Fox_> Yes lukjad ,  looks good
<Silver_Fox_> I like the railway
<lukjad> Thanks :D
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Would you happen to want the higher res version?
<lukjad> Of that panorama
<Silver_Fox_> I am kind of hopping machines lukjad ,  I have 3 on the go at the moment. Littke busy
<Silver_Fox_> Perhaps later?
<lukjad> Sure
<Silver_Fox_> Okay,  thank you and sorry
<lukjad> No worries. Want the link to the file or just PM me later
<Silver_Fox_> Link now would be useful.
<Silver_Fox_> I will download and have a "proper good look" when i can :)
<matthatesspam> Hi, um... I have a question about wireless networks in the netbook remix.
<matthatesspam> Well, more of a problem.
<matthatesspam> It seems that it can't find my wireless router, yet it can locate my neighbors.
<matthatesspam> Does anyone know why this is?
<geirha> ... didn't give much time to respond.
<geirha> Anyway, if he comes back, suggest changing the channel of his wireless network.
<kosaidpo> hello guys ive upgraded to maverick and i get this error when i do update
<kosaidpo> http://pastebin.com/1A235mWH
<salted> hey guys
<salted> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu
<salted> I have two drives, one with windows and one with ubuntu, after I install ubuntu I get a grub resue prompt
<salted> I've tried installing several times but I don't know what I'm doing
<salted> I know when I'm at the last step I check to make sure that the checkbox for install bootloader is checked
<abhijeet> im using ubuntu 10.10 alpha 3 the synaptic manager packages index is not updated after selecting the reload button
<abhijeet> the error scrrenshot is here http://imagebin.org/111793
<geirha> Sure you didn't mean sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<abhijeet> yes
<geirha> Well, there's no upgrade packagein maverick's repositories, so that error message is not surprising.
<pie_time> I just made many long over due ubuntu updates and restarted my system. I have a Full Disk Encryption LUKS encrypted disk that wouldn't boot upon restart and instead brought me to some basic install/rescue screen. There were 2 other drives as well, neither one encrypted, one flash usb and one large external usb drive, attached to the computer when I restarted it that also wouldn't mount when I tried to plug them into another ubun
<pie_time> tu system. The error message they gave when my system tryed to auto mount them was, eg, "Unable to mount 2.0 GB Filesystem", "Unauthorized". I've been able to mount them using fsck but still have the problem with the LUKS install.
<pie_time> I also have the problem that  I keep having to manually mount the drives that DO work and use sudo for any operations.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<aveilleux> Hello sebsebseb
<aveilleux> !ask |sebsebseb
<ubot2> sebsebseb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: uh yeah, but
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: I am no newbie and so on, so !ask isn't really a factoid for me
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: #ubuntu-beginners-team is the offtopic channel
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: sure, but saying hi in here, is hardly off topic
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: This channel gets logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com, extraneous conversation clogs up the logs
 * pedro3005 beeps
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: I can name at least one Ubuntu channel, where probably still quite a lot of off topic,  still gets logged,  so whatever to that
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: oh wait at  least two since #ubuntu
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: One example doesn't set the rule. I periodically search through the logs, looking for solutions that were mentioned in the channel so I can refer to them if someone has a duplicate problem. Offtopic conversation hinders that process.
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: well your actsually being off topic by saying this stuff to me
<sebsebseb> in here
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: You're assuming I don't want to log this conversation for future reference ;-)
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: I used to be like you, and care a lot about logs, not so much now
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: Have fun
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: also useually the most interesting logs to go back to, turn out to be ones where interesting off topic was done, in my experience.  Half joking, but maybe when your more experienced with Ubuntu, and they are wanting new ops, you should apply :D.  Anyway have fun with Ubuntu.
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: That's what personal logs are for
<sebsebseb> !ot | aveilleux sebsebseb
<ubot2> aveilleux sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb> uhmm that factoid needs changing for this channel really
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: In any case, it still applies.
<zkriesse> Hehe
<zkriesse> Waz up
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: I am enjoying this kind of,  you know me on here, how I have used Ubuntu channels quite a lot,   since 2008.   Anyway so I just re join here, and this aveilleux starts saying I am off topic since I put Hi in here
<zkriesse> He
<zkriesse> sebsebseb: Haven't seen ya around in a while
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: could be, because I am not as active as I used to be in Ubuntu channels by a long way, since no longer having pshycial installs of the distro, only development vm trying now for me,  I'll still help newbies out sometimes with it though.
<sebsebseb> so yep re joined here
<aveilleux> sebsebseb: Not because you said "hi"; Lots of people come in with "Hello?" and etc. so I assumed you were in need of support. Hence the !ask.
<zkriesse> Nice
<inspectorg> I am having a problem autostarting XBMC and then being able to use the remote controller. Anyone familiar with that probelm?
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: oh yeah and i'll have to try Unity from a Live CD to try it
<zkriesse> Make sure ya say hi to paultag sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Who's that?
<inspectorg> Hi Paul.
<pedro3005> the single most awesome person in the channel, that is!
<pedro3005> :P
<sebsebseb> aveilleux: eh well nevermind, I think we both got a sort of laugh, out of the whole thing :D
<zkriesse> pedro3005: Next to bodhi
<inspectorg> I added XBMC to the startup applications. But when I use the remote nothing happens.
<sebsebseb> I don't see someone called paultag in the nick list
<inspectorg> Let me describe what I have done and what happens.
<pedro3005> then you need glasses
<sebsebseb> oh I do
<sebsebseb> yeah hes towards the top
<sebsebseb> since voiced
<zkriesse> Lol
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: anyway you did acstauly see me around quite recently, when we talked in that fan boy channel,  you know the one I mean :D
<inspectorg> If I do not auto start xbmc and run "service lirc restart" then when I start XBM manually  the remote works.
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: well the blog itself is more of a fan boy thing, than the IRC channel by a long way, but yeah
<pedro3005> inspectorg, you could set it up to automatically run that, though that's sort of a workaround
<inspectorg> So I put a command "sleep 15" and "service lirc start" in /etc/rc.local, but then when XBMC auto starts the remote still doesn't work.
<inspectorg> But when I manually start xbmc the remote works.
<inspectorg> When I put both commands in /etc/rc.local  xbmc does not start.
<pedro3005> I don't think you need sleep
<inspectorg> I tried just "xbmc", "exec xbmc", xbmc-standalone, exec xbmc-standalone, none of them start xbmc.
<inspectorg> I might not need the sleep, but I wouldn't think it would hurt or do you.
<pedro3005> probably not
<inspectorg> So to recap, how can I get xbmc to auto start in /etc/rc.local, or is there a better place?
<pedro3005> inspectorg, did you remember to set it as executable?
<sebsebseb> Hi pedro3005
<inspectorg> I don't know what that means.
<pedro3005> inspectorg, sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<inspectorg> Well I would think that /etc/rc.local is executable since the "service lirc start" seems to work.
<inspectorg> But the xbmc command does not.
<pedro3005> inspectorg, doesn't it already start automatically?
<pedro3005> you could try changing that to restart
<pedro3005> hi sebsebseb
<inspectorg> When xbmc was starting automaticly, the lirc was not.
<inspectorg> I don't understand why I have to start lirc anyway, since I would think that it would start automaticly.
<inspectorg> I tried put the service lirc start command in the startup applications but it did nothing.
<inspectorg> I can auto start one or the other but not both.
<inspectorg> Is it a matter of timing or run levels, I don't know.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-29
<inspectorg> I have searched the forums and google, and I am learning a lot, but I don't know enough yet to solve this problem.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Ubuntu doesn't use runlevels
<inspectorg> I thougth it started at run level 1 or 0 and changed to 2 or 3 when gdm started.
<inspectorg> Do any of the experts have voice capability to communicate?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Well, runlevel 0 in the Linux kernel is System Halt
<aveilleux> inspectorg: But I believe Ubuntu runs fully in runlevel 2 (multi-user mode)
<aveilleux> inspectorg: I mean runlevel 7 (tty7)
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Ubuntu doesn't use runlevels in the Red Hat/SuSE sense... its runlevels can be defined as "modes" with 0 being Halt, 1 being single-user (recovery) mode, 2-6 multi-user mode, and 7 being multi-user graphical mode
<inspectorg> So you are saying that run levels are not my problem, since /etc/rc.local is run by all the run levels, right?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: It's not a permission issue. /etc/rc.local is run as root.
<inspectorg> Okay so why doesn't xbmc start with a command in /etc/rc.local?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Your service command is incorrect. The command should be "/etc/init.d/lirc start"
<inspectorg> It starts from a terminal command line with "xbmc" or "exec xbmc"
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Oops, read the wrong command. Also, the correct file is /etc/init.d/rc.local, not /etc/rc.local
<inspectorg> have I lost connection?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: No
<inspectorg> Ok Isn't /etc/init.d/lirc start interchangeable with service lirc start?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yes, I already said that I misread the question
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Can you pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ) the output of the following command: ls -l /etc/init.d/rc.local /etc/rc.local
<inspectorg> Okay, I will try /etc/init.d/rc.local, but what do I enter to start xbmc?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Are you lagging?
<inspectorg> what does lagging mean?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: It means I think that you are recieving my questions much later than I am asking them. To answer my own question: No, you are not lagging. Please read my instructions and answer my questions so I can try and help you solve the problem faster
<inspectorg> Give me a few minutes to try your command. Thanks for the help.
<inspectorg> Here is what I get: john@john-desktop:~$ ls -l /etc/init.d/rc.local /etc/rc.local -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 801 2009-09-07 14:58 /etc/init.d/rc.local -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 306 2010-04-29 08:18 /etc/rc.local
<aveilleux> inspectorg: When I ask for a "pastebin", I mean I want you to post the output at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and give the link to me, so we can avoid long strings of Terminal output
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Okay, so there's no permission issue with either file. Can you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/rc.local" ?
<inspectorg> Okay I will try that also.
<inspectorg> I am sorry, I just realized that I am not on the computer with the problem. I will sign off here and try from there. I am embarrassed.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Don't worry, it happens to everyone ;-) See you soon
<inspectorg_> Okay I am back. Is avielleux still there?
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Indeed
<inspectorg_> Could you please give me the directions again.  Thanks for your patience.
<inspectorg_> By the way, how to you include my name each time. I would think you are not typing it in.
<aveilleux> aveilleux: Pastebin (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ) the results of ls -l /etc/init.d/rc.local /etc/rc.local
<tenach> aveilleux, tab fail?
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Actually, I am typing it every time. My client's tab-completion is broken.
<aveilleux> tenach: No, just a fail on my part ;-)
<tenach> aveilleux, :D I'm not the only one who manually types AND still fails at it :D
 * tenach quits butting in.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Pastebin (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ) the results of ls -l /etc/init.d/rc.local /etc/rc.local (mistyped the first time)
<inspectorg_> aveilleux, I posted it in pastebin with my nick name (inspectorg).
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: can you give me the URL?
<inspectorg_> aveilleux  Here is the url http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485192/
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Okay, so that's fine. Can you pastebin the output of cat /etc/rc.local now?
<inspectorg_> aveilleux It is in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485194/
<inspectorg_> aveilleux:  Where is the client's tab.  I don' t see it on my terminal.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: I *just* figured out the problem. XBMC is a media center interface, correct? Well, /etc/rc.local is run *before* login, not after, meaning XBMC would not display if run through /etc/rc.local
<inspectorg_> Aveilleux: Great.  So what do I do, instead?
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: You still have the Ubuntu Desktop system, right? Go to System > Preferences > Sessions; under "Startup Programs" add a new entry with "exec xbmc-standalone" as its command
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: That should run that command in tty7 (your graphical login session) and boot XBMC right when you log on.
<inspectorg_> aveilleux:  I have done that and it starts XBMC fine, but my remote doesn't work.  I think you joined the session after I had described the problem in full, Let me tell you more.
<inspectorg_> aveilleux:  I need to run sevice lirc start before XBMC starts. So I tried to do that with the /etc/rc.local.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Oh, so.... when you restart lirc (after XBMC has already started) the remote works fine
<inspectorg_> What runs before logon in and before xbmc starts automaticly?
<inspectorg_> No, when I start lirc before xbmc it works fine.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Okay. I think I know a solution. Give me a moment to write a script for you
<inspectorg_> Any idea why I have to restart or start lirc?  When I restart it it stops it and then starts it. So I would think it is running. when i start xbmc?\
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Can you run service lirc restart without sudo? (I assume not, but it's worth a shot)
<inspectorg_> I think I can, I will try it.
<inspectorg_> Aveilliex: No you are right, I need sudo.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: I can't think of anything that you're doing wrong, /etc/rc.local should be correct...
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: I have a workaround, but it seems kludgy (ie. not perfect)
<inspectorg_> aveilleux:  I thought had it right when you said that /etc/rc.local was run before login, therefore the xbmc command would not be recognized, since it is not system command.  Would a location help?
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: xbmc should not be run in rc.local. That part is incorrect.
<inspectorg_> Aveilleux: At this point I will try anything.  I am embassed to tell you how much time I have spent on this.But it has been a learning experience.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: I'm throwing together a quick script, let me test it on my system
<inspectorg_> Aveilleux: I started with Ubuntu a couple of weeks ago and I has consumed me. My wife is definitely not happy. I am very used to windows.
<inspectorg_> Aveilleux: I appreciate your help.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Okay. Open up text editor for me please, and paste this into it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485203/
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Then save it as "xbmc.sh" in your Home folder
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Let me know when you've done that
<inspectorg_> aveilleux: Okay, done.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Okay. Close the text editor and open up Terminal.
<inspectorg> aveilleux: done
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: type "chmod +x xbmc.sh && sudo mv xbmc.sh /usr/bin/" without the quotes and hit Enter. You'll be prompted for your password.
<inspectorg> aveilleux:okay
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Real quick: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<inspectorg_> 10.4
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Okay. Now, tell me what happens when you enter the command "xbmc.sh"
<inspectorg_> aveilleux: I says no such file or directory.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Are you on the correct system? I see you going back and forth between usernames
<inspectorg_> yes, I am on the corect system, it say john@john-desktop:~$ xbmc.sh /usr/bin/xbmc.sh: line 1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485203/: No such file or directory
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Oh, noo no no :-P Type "gedit /usr/bin/xbmc.sh" for me. It'll open the script on text editor
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Go the the URL in the file in a web browser (Firefox or whatever)
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Then delete the contents and replace them with what I put into that pastebin
<aveilleux> on -> in
<inspectorg_> okay
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: Then save the file, and try that command again
<inspectorg_> I am having trouble navigating windows, so it will be a little longer, I am working on it.
<aveilleux> inspectorg_: I have no idea what you mean by that
<inspectorg_> Okay, it is done. I wil try to execute it.
<inspectorg> aveilleux: I am on another system now.  The xbmc.sh command started lirc and entered xbmc, the remote worked, but I tried to exit and it hung.
<aveilleux> Hm....
<aveilleux> inspectorg: what is the difference between "exec xbmc-standalone" and "start xbmc"?
<inspectorg> Aveilleux: no mouse, no remote, nada.  Should I restart or try ctl-alt-f1?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yeah try ctrl+alt+f1... I can walk you through killing processes by command-line
<inspectorg> I don't think it matters.  Both have worked, but xbmc-standalone seemed to start faster.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Oh, clear your /etc/rc.local file. It should look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485210/
<inspectorg> Okay, my system is back by restarting gdm, Yes I forgot I stlll had that stuff in rc.local
<inspectorg> aveilleux:  YES, YES, YES. It worked. THANK YOU.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: You're welcome
<inspectorg> Tell me what we did and how the stuff in rc.local hurt please.
<inspectorg> so I assume I now put the xbmc.sh command in the startup applications, right?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: I honestly have no idea. I think it may have been a resource conflict (root tried to access files and locked them [while executing rc.local] then user couldn't access them)
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yes, put xbmc.sh into startup applications
<aveilleux> inspectorg: It'll ask you for your password twice (once to login, once directly after login), which is why it's a kind of nongraceful solution, but it works.
<inspectorg> so it looks like the script starts lirc and then executes xbmc.  What does the gksudo do?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: gksudo is the graphical version of sudo. Since startup applications run in the background, I had to invoke gksudo so it wouldn't just hang in the background, waiting for input that would never arrive (sudo is nongraphical)
<inspectorg> And I also assume the chmod command made it executible?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yes. chmod +x makes a text file (or other binary) executable.
<mcw> Arr me harties!!!!
<inspectorg> Aveilleux:  Thanks again, I am going to sign of and celebrate with some dinner.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: have fun :D
<mcw> been a while
<mcw> Hows everbody tonight??
<mcw> Great good to hear lol
<inspectorg> aveilleux:  Are you still there.  I spoke too soon.  When I restarted, I needed to enter a password prompt for lirc. How do I get arounc that?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: That's what I meant. gksudo is that password prompt. I don't know of any way around it besides disabling password protection on sudo entirely
<inspectorg> How do I do that? That would be fine.
<inspectorg> Can't I execute as the administrator with out a password?
<inspectorg> I guess I would still have to enter a password to become root.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: run sudo -k real quick (to kill your last sudo session)
<inspectorg> Okay, but I had previouly ran gedit to look at the xbmc.sh
<inspectorg> Why the sudo -k? What is your concern?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: We'll be editing the sudoers file in a second, and I don't want anything interfering with it.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Run the command sudo visudo, and select "nano" as the editor
<inspectorg> Is security an issue on Ubuntu with all the scripts flying around?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Always!
<aveilleux> inspectorg: I should say: rather than not worrying about security on a secure system (Linux), one should always be aware of the dangers
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Not that security is a major problem; on the contrary, Linux's security is extremely simple and extremely effective. But just in case, you know?
<inspectorg> it says that it needs to be run as root, I will do a sudo -s ## okay?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: sudo visudo should run visudo as root. Did you forget sudo?
<inspectorg> yes
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Okay, so is the file open in nano?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Note that nano is command-line based, so your mouse will not work in nano. You'll have to use the arrow keys to navigate.
<inspectorg> okay  it is open
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Now navigate to the last line (should start with "%admin") and change it so it looks like this: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<inspectorg> I guess I was in originally but saw the message to run as root, so I went back. Anyhow I am there.
<inspectorg> should NOPASSWD be in quotes?
<inspectorg> I mean parentheses
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Not that I know of, let me check my sudoers file real quick
<inspectorg> I only say that because what I was replacing ALL was in ( ).
<aveilleux> inspectorg: WAIT no don't do that
<aveilleux> inspectorg: The guide I was looking at was old
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Instead uncomment (delete the #) on the line that starts with %sudo
<inspectorg> Aveilleux: there is no line with a # in front of %sudo
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Wait no no no, I'm so very confused right now. Just replace the line like I said before. No parenthesis.
<inspectorg> It says %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Make the %admin line say %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL (exactly)
<inspectorg> Okay.  Should I save it?
<inspectorg> That is what it says.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yes. Hit Ctrl+O to save it, then ctrl+x to exit
<inspectorg> Okay, shall I restart?
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Yeah, give it a shot
<geirha> Restart? For a suodoers change?
<aveilleux> geirha: He's testing a startup script.
<geirha> Should be enough to just log out and back in then
<aveilleux> geirha: logging out then logging back in doesn't rerun /etc/rc.local (I want to see if some changes stuck)
<inspectorg> It was very weird, I got a black screen with a mouse cursor like in XBMC, then the gdm desktop and then it went to XBMC.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: /etc/rc.local should be blanked, right?
<geirha> aveilleux: But rc.local is run as root, and the root user does not need to use a password when using sudo
<aveilleux> geirha: We're working on several problems at once. Sudoers happens to be the latest. Don't worry about it.
<inspectorg> Actually we are not running in /etc/rc.local but in /usr/bin, right?
<aveilleux> inspectorg.... No, I was making sure blanking /etc/rc.local was blanked, which is was. /usr/bin has nothing to do with it.
<inspectorg> I wonder why the delay? I can live with it but it seems strange.
<geirha> Ah, sorry. I didn't read the entire conversation before I barged in
<inspectorg> Okay I will check it again.
<inspectorg> Aveilleux:  Yes the only command is the exit 0
<aveilleux> inspectorg: I don't know where the lag is coming from, then
<inspectorg> I tried it again and it was much faster.  I think we are there and I will quit while I am ahead.  Thanks again!!!
<aveilleux> inspectorg: You're very welcome. Come back if you need anything
<inspectorg> Aveilleux: Good night.
<aveilleux> inspectorg: Good night
<jason2023> does anyone know if there is a easy-convenient way to read the document files and or the man pages from a single interface
<stlsaint> jason2023: you mean other than "man <subject" in terminal?
<jason2023> yes I find that tedious
<stlsaint> jason2023: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<stlsaint> jason2023: that work for ya?
<jason2023> and would like to read it in a more readable form like open office
<stlsaint> jason2023: did you look at the link i just posted?
<jason2023> don't know will look thanks
<jason2023> Thank you that is much easier for me to read
<jason2023> is there some thing for the doc pages as well?
<stlsaint> jason2023: help.ubuntu.com
<jason2023> I am probably to dense but is there some thing that i can use localy help.ubuntu.com tends to be overwhelming
<stlsaint> jason2023: what do you mean locally?
<jason2023> ?like a document browser?
<stlsaint> jason2023: im sorry im not following you...you want to view the tutorials locally like in pdf format or something?
<jason2023> help.ubuntu.com covers every thing and I want to learn about what I have on my machine
<stlsaint> jason2023: than do a search at help.ubuntu.com on whatever application you want
<stlsaint> jason2023: the search bar will guide you to the subject of your choosing
<stlsaint> jason2023: do you see the search bar?
<jason2023> I'm sorry I must be getting sleepy to much of a bone head right now, and can't think straight. thank you for all of your help. G'night
<stlsaint> jason2023: night
<kosaidpo> hello
<tenach> So I have libncursesw5 and -dev installed, yet cmake keeps saying "Wide-character ncurses library not found"
<tenach> Any idea as to what could be the matter?
<tenach> Nevermind, I got around it.
<abhijeet> unable load the latest packages information in the ubuntu 10.10
<abhijeet> how to edit the ppa information via command line
<abhijeet> any one there please help me
<user> hello, I need help to setup a internet connection in mythunbuntu
<user> hello
<user> ?
<Puck`> hello
<Puck`> user: please tell us what type of internet connection do you have and we'll see who can help you
<user> hi, thanks
<user> I will asetup the networksettings in mythunbuntu
<user> I have two networkcard on board
<user> how can I setup my static IP adress an the used getway
<user> my internet connection is dsl via router. the router is connected to a switch and the mythbuntu pc is connected to the switch ba a cable
<user> Hello, how/where can I put in my static IP and the used getway in mythbuntu? Thanks
<abhijeet> how to edit the repositaries details
<user> Hello, how/where can I put in my static IP and the used getway in mythbuntu? Thanks
<user> ????????????????????????????????????????bye
<CSiD> hello everybody
<CSiD> I'm dr nic
<vipinb> hi all
<zkriesse> vipinb: Hello!!!!!!
<zkriesse> Hi cookr35!!!
<vipinb> zkriesse : please anyone help me . i'm getting " pulseaudio[14089]: ratelimit.c: 113 events suppressed" .This message is populating syslog
<zkriesse> vipinb: You've asked that same question twice in #ubuntu already
<zkriesse> Have patience
<zkriesse> !patience > vipinb
<ubot2> vipinb, please see my private message
<bobo123> hi vipinb, perhaps someone in #ubuntu may know....
<zkriesse> bobo123: Hes already asked twice without waiting
<zkriesse> So now hes spamming the questiin
<bobo123> aha :-)
<vipinb> zkriesse: sorry if it asked twice. But i want to know if anyone know what is the reason for this error message.
<bobo123> perhaps I can ask here too since noone in #ubuntu seems to know:
<bobo123> o I have some problem with a devicedriver or a settings somewhere in my ubuntu-installation? burning a dvd goes extremely slow... While it was burning (a normal DVD+R) ubuntu said "3522 KB/s (2.6x)". And I haven't changed burningspeed or anything so it was set to max (and btw the only options there are "6x" spin and "max"). And my dvd-discs are 16X
<vipinb> bob123: I'm very curious to know. Noone is getting this message in syslog??
<bobo123> *Do I have... I mean.
<bobo123> vipinb: I haven't looked in syslog so I don't know.... where is it?
<vipinb> bobo123: ok fine....
<bobo123> vipinb: ohh there is a tool for looking at logs in the menu  :-} hehe... there are 537 line of messages in syslog for today it says... but nothing about pulseaudio here...
<bobo123> mostly this stuff "Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE" "Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]" "Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track" "CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00" "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" about the dvd-burner perhaps?
<abhijeet> error after updating the systems  error displayed as http://imagebin.org/111887 please help me
<indratta> what clienti for irc
<newbie> hello i have a problem in dual boot....why i cannot but my Windows Vista in Grub Menu
<newbie> harrisonk it here
<newbie> why i cannot boot my windows vista in Grub Menu ...
<hobgoblin> indratta: there's more than one - I use xchat
<hobgoblin> newbie: vista is on the grub menu but doesn't boot?
<indratta> I i didn't wanna make a mess using empathy for irc... tx
<hobgoblin> neither would I :)
<newbie> i had a dual OS   1 windows vista and 1 Ubuntu 10.04
<newbie> but when I got a problem in Grub menu and solved it...my problem now when i like to choose the windows vista i cannot boot when i use UBUNTU is ok no problem
<hobgoblin> newbie: please open a terminal, run this command and then use paste.ubuntu.com to get a pastebin url
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l &&cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<newbie> hobgoblin what do you men i go to the terminal and type that...
<hobgoblin> yep or copy paste - then copy the output to the paste ubuntu site = put a name in the box, hit paste and then com here with the url you get
<bobo123> are there some DMA-settings in ubuntu that might be wrong or something that causes the dvd-burner go so slow? (I think that is a problem that accour in Windows so perhaps here too?)
<hobgoblin> indratta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<newbie> why i never saw the the drive C in my hardisk i only saw only the drive D...it is mean the boot is in drive D any explanations
<hobgoblin> nope
<hobgoblin> no idea about windows anymore I'm afraid
<newbie> windows vista ( loader ) ( on /dev/sda2 )
<newbie> insmod ntfs      set root='(hd0,2)'     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid  --set 00000000000     chainloader +1     ANY EXPLANATIONS ABOUT THIS..
<newbie> HOBGOBLIN ARE U THERE...
<hobgoblin> yes
<hobgoblin> I told you what I wanted you to do
<hobgoblin> newbie: please open a terminal, run this command and then use paste.ubuntu.com to get a pastebin url
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l &&cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hobgoblin> when you have done that and supplied the url I will look
<newbie> OK
<bobo123> Any idea of what I can search for in google to find any solution for my problem with dvd-burning speed?
<newbie> ONLY A DEVICE BOOT
<hobgoblin> bobo123: not really - maybe start with dvd burn speed slow
<hobgoblin> bobo123: try using a linux search engine though - like googlubuntu
<hobgoblin> newbie: I'm off now - next time someone tries to help you - do as they ask and don't shout at them - good luck
<newbie> hello how can i solve this  .....
<hobgoblin> bobo123: you could check in BIOS that the settings are right I guess if it is both windows and ubuntu
<bobo123> hobgoblin: oh a google.searchpage just for linux :-) and yes perhaps I should burn my next dvd in windows to check that everything works perfect there. I haven't started windowsXP for a while...
<bobo123> newbie: seems you have problems with grub bootmenu, or?
<newbie> YES...  ..i cannot boot a windows vista in grub menu but i can boot the ubuntu os...and I cannot see my drive C only a drive D....
<newbie> so what is the solution here...
<bobo123> ohh... you can't even see the c:-partition from ubuntu? strange... I haven't used vista but I suppose it use a normal NTFS-partition just like windowsXP right?
<newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485485/plain/  here is my pastebin ....
<geirha> sda2 will be (hd0,1) in grub terms
<geirha> If you have grub2, sudo update-grub should detect the windows and add it
<hobgoblin> newbie: of course - if you had run the command and pasted it like you were asked - no-one would be trying to second guess what is going on.
<newbie> i log in paste it already so what's the next
<bobo123> hi again newbie, I was just about to say "what tdoes system-administation-GParted say about your c:-partition" before my program hanged here
<hobgoblin> newbie: I still want to see the /boot/grub file - do the end of the command I showed earlier again - cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bobo123> Now I have checked in nero in windows about my dvd, and it seems that my burner don't like these dvd-disks or something, becuase Nero say that they are "4X" (still faster than ubuntus 2.6X but anyway). I have allso found one unburned dvd leftover from an earlier pack and it is said fo be able to burn in (2.4X to 16X) in both windows/nero and ubuntu (I havent yet test burning to it yet though) so I guess it is my new disks fault then...
<newbie> hobgoblin....i send it already in the pastebin...u mean can i start over again..\
<hobgoblin> newbie I wanted to see the grub file - but I've run out of time now
<newbie> check  http://paste.ubuntu.com/485485/plain/     here is the grub file
<hobgoblin> nope - that is the fdisk output
<newbie> o your mean the  program below the fdisk output
<hobgoblin> I understand that it is probably all new to you - which is why I gave the first command I gave - it would have run 2 commands and given you one long output
<newbie> how can i copy paste the output message in the pastebin ...
<hobgoblin> newbie: I have run out of time now - see if someone else can help now
<newbie> back to manual system of copying it ok...thanks and bye
<hobgoblin> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valter> hi, can somebody help me configuring a wlan between ubuntu and xp?
<aveilleux> valter: Internet connection sharing?
<aveilleux> Oops, they left
<bobo123> yup... valter was a in-and-out-quickie it seems....
<aveilleux> bobo123: Suppressing the urge
<harrisonk> how do I register my nick with freenode?
<lukjad> harrisonk /msg nickserv help register
<lukjad> Also /join #freenode if you need more help in this matter
<lukjad> Like cloaking etc
<hobgoblin> harrisonk: /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<hobgoblin> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<hobgoblin> hi lukjad
<harrisonk> thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<zkriesse> Sup sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> zkriesse: not much
<sebsebseb> you?
<zkriesse> Taking notes
<zkriesse> College noted
<sebsebseb> college notes?
<zkriesse> :notes
<zkriesse> Yeah...quiz maybe on Tuesday
<lukjad> And hi hobgoblin
 * sebsebseb Is back
<harrisonk> sebsebseb: how do you get that?
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: How do I what?
<harrisonk> that sebsebseb is back.
<harrisonk> *that:
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: Are you pretty new to IRC and chat rooms?
<harrisonk> yes, I have been on them for about half a month. still a beginner.
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: wow really
<harrisonk> why?
<sebsebseb> so like me back in 2005
<sebsebseb> it was, because of Ubuntu why, I am on Freenode IRC
<harrisonk> do tell
<sebsebseb> originalley
<sebsebseb> well 2005/6 whenever I first came on the network
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: anyway its /me
<harrisonk> then the text?
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: yep
 * harrisonk is learning
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: really only meant to do it for actions,  yeah like doing something
<sebsebseb> an is
 * sebsebseb is learning
 * sebsebseb is thinking
<sebsebseb> that kind of thing yeah
<harrisonk> I know. once I do something I am more likely to remember.
<sebsebseb> shoudn't really do it that often in channels though, becuse it might annoy someone
<stlsaint> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: whats nice as well is the logs
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: in HTML format, show the /me 's :)
<sebsebseb> !logs | harrisonk
<ubot2> harrisonk: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sebsebseb> stlsaint: hello
<harrisonk> I do find those helpful
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: sure, but your IRC client probably logs as well, your own personal log
<sebsebseb> most will log by default
<harrisonk> irssi?
<harrisonk> does irssi do a local log?
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: wow in a way, your on IRSSI, the noobs/newbies tend to use Xchat
<sebsebseb> I think with irssi you would have to set it up to log
<harrisonk> I use it because I run it on my server in screen, if the computer I am using crashes or something I can move to another one.
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: So you got Ubuntu server?
<harrisonk> yes
<harrisonk> kylenet.dyndns.org
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: so for a website?
<sebsebseb> or no
<kosaidpo> hell guys
<harrisonk> more for testing
<harrisonk> hello kosaidpo
<collinp> Unless you're using telnet, most any IRC client does logging.
<kosaidpo> my network manager start scaninn the network every boot but me i dont want it to do so
<kosaidpo> and that tick button its disablend
<kosaidpo> so is there any cmmd line to do so
<kosaidpo> harrisonk: hello
<kosaidpo> harrisonk: can you help me ?
<harrisonk> maybe
<harrisonk> so when you start you don't want network manager to connect to anything?
<kosaidpo> well everyboot my network manger start scanin by it own
<kosaidpo> yeshh
<kosaidpo> and that tick box i cant use it
<kosaidpo> its disabled
<harrisonk> and when right clicked the enable networking is disabled?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> its disabled
<harrisonk> do you need network manager because you can disable it's startup in system -> preferences -> startup apps
<kosaidpo> ahh yeh ididnt tho abt this one
<kosaidpo> infact i dont need wifi tho
<kosaidpo> i have an ADSL
<kosaidpo> cable
<kosaidpo> so eyha
<harrisonk> do you want it to not scan for wireless?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> weird its not ticked to start at boot
<harrisonk> is this a laptop?
<kosaidpo> yeh
<harrisonk> is there a swich anywhere on it to shut off wireless?
<harrisonk> on the side maybe?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<harrisonk> of the laptop
<kosaidpo> hahah
<kosaidpo> btw even the switch key its off
<kosaidpo> its start scanin
<kosaidpo> : D
<kosaidpo> tnx dude ill go now
<kosaidpo> ill brb
<harrisonk> sorry I can't help
<harrisonk> sebsebseb: still here?
<sebsebseb> harrisonk: yeah
<harrisonk> I am over in the pm you started
<mininessie> hey is there broadcom sta version for kernel 2.6.35
<mininessie> anyone here
<mininessie> can someone answer me
<mininessie> !voice
<ubot2> Factoid 'voice' not found
<mininessie> stlsaint, can you see what i am typing
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pleia2> mininessie: did you have a question?
<mininessie> is there broadcom sta version for kernel 2.6.35
<pleia2> looks like the broadcome site itself has some patches http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<pleia2> I don't use it though, so I don't know the answer for sure
<stlsaint> mininessie: yes
<mininessie> pleia2, i got them but when i opened the 33 i got this cd top level directory
<mininessie> 'ls' should show src, lib, Makefile, etc
<mininessie> .
<mininessie> patch -p0 < patch
<mininessie> what am i suppose to do
<pleia2> mininessie: I really don't know, is there a README or something that came with it?
<pleia2> and is the broadcom driver in ubuntu not working?
<mininessie> pleia2, well when 10.04 upgrades to 10.10 it won't be working
<stlsaint> mininessie: when the release is final there will more than likely be a driver
<pleia2> 10.10 is still in alpha, you probably want to stick with 10.04
<starcraftman> there any major grub bugs in lucid? I'm getting a 15 error after a clean install (disk fine, did a second clean too).
<mininessie> help i need to patch broadcom sta when i opened the patch file i got this cd top level directory
<mininessie> 'ls' should show src, lib, Makefile, etc
<mininessie> .
<mininessie> patch -p0 < patch
<stlsaint> mininessie: what is making you think that you need to apply a patch? what is your source of information?
<mininessie> stlsaint, never mind i got what i need
<stlsaint> mininessie: i can tell you know that syntax for patch command is wrong (from my experience)
<stlsaint> s/know/now
<stlsaint> alrighty
<mininessie> but if it doesn't work then i be back here
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-22
<philipballew> hey! my cd's are not showing up  in my /media folder. how can i tell if there just not mounting or its a hardware problem
<bioterror> philipballew, mount them manually from terminal
<bioterror> !mount
<ubot2> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<philipballew> up late to bioterror ?
<bioterror> philipballew, I'm UTC+3 ;)
<bioterror> that means it's almost 13:00
<philipballew> nice! here in ca its almost 3.
<gigenieks> hi all, is somewhere here? or all afk?
<stlsaint> gigenieks: yes
<bobweaver> hi there I messed up my terminal bad up and down arrows are not working so that means no control in nano vi ect... any one know how to compleatly reset terminal or where the conf file might be ?
<holstein>  ~/.gconf/apps/ maybe?
<bobweaver> thanks I will look I messed up this time
<holstein> i see a gnome-terminal file in there
<holstein> *directory
<bobweaver> yes backspace gives me ^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H
<holstein> shouldnt hurt to pull that out of the way for a second and try it
<bobweaver> I have to copy and paste everything in
<bobweaver> some keys work some dont
<gigenieks> Can someone help with this --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830736
<gigenieks> Can't install Lubuntu on old PC.
<gigenieks> I'm stuck!...
<seidos> can you try an older version gigenieks ?
<seidos> can you do a netboot install?
<seidos> i'm assuming the system doesn't boot from usb stick
<gigenieks> that PC can't boot from USB! It is OLD.. I guess I can (btw with "I" I mean my friend) "netboot"? System does boot from CD (live cd, alternate or minimal) it does NOT install. That is the issue
<seidos> gigenieks: to netboot the system will have to support PXE netbooting, and you'll need another computer to set up the server
<seidos> there's a wiki guide, let me find it
<CrOnOs2000> gigenieks, what do you meant do not install, install freezes or just wont start?
<gigenieks> for example in Live CD (standard installation CD) if we try 1) Try Lubuntu bla bla => freeze (nothing happens) or 2) Install Lubuntu => freezes
<gigenieks> I think i pretty good explained in here --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1830736
<seidos> here's the wiki if you decide to try it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<seidos> i'm leaving, good luck
<CrOnOs2000> mmm dont you think that machine is kind old for ubuntu? have you tryed puppy ?
<bioterror> not for lubuntu
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> but he's our old friend from #lubuntu  ;)
<strickly> awwww a puppy :)
<strickly> sep
<CrOnOs2000> bioterror, well have you tryed lubuntu lts
<bioterror> CrOnOs2000, I've tried many lubuntus
<bioterror> for a mystical reason
<uglyoldbob> I'm looking for somebody to ask about encryption. Specifically I want to use an asymmetric cipher where a message is encrypted a person and is decryptable by the public key. I want something different than signing because a failed signature check would still have the contents readable.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-23
<misen_> Hello, can anyone please tell me where Ubuntu 11.04 have the startup scripts?
<misen_> I know it has changed from previous versions, but I cannot understand the new startup phase.
<William23> anyone here use emacs in console mode ubuntu 10.04
<William23> ?
<William23> how do i boot ubuntu 10.04 into console only mode?
<cprofitt> William23:
<cprofitt> still here?
<Puck`> hi everyone
<philipballew> how can i set up my ubuntu server to allow me to ssh into it from miles away?
<bioterror> !dyndns
<ubot2> Factoid 'dyndns' not found
<bioterror> get your computer static ip address
<bioterror> or use dyndns or something else
<bioterror> !next
<ubot2> Factoid 'next' not found
<philipballew> bioterror, what if my router does not have the option to register a dyndns account?
<bioterror> you do it manually
<bioterror> and get yourself a better router
<Unit193> !info ddclient
<philipballew> its on the to-do list.
<bioterror> should I also remind you to add port forwarding too?
<philipballew> bioterror, no. port 2222 i think im gona use
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<philipballew> found this!
<Unit193> Why is OpenDNS on that list?
<philipballew> idk Unit193
<s-fox> Hello.
<Unit193> Howdy
<s-fox> Hello Unit193
<dr0pb3ar> I am having a problem with a western digital hard drive. I have plugged it in and it is definitely powered up and spinning but it is not coming up when I plug it in. It isn't coming up on gparted either... any help would be much appreciated.
<geirha> Do you see it when you open a terminal and run the following command?   sudo fdisk -l
<geirha> That's dash lowercase L, not minus 1
<dr0pb3ar> no it doesn's
<dr0pb3ar> *doesn't
<geirha> Ok, so how is it connected? IDE/PATA, SATA, ESATA, USB, Firewire?
<dr0pb3ar> usb
<bobweaver> lsusb
<bobweaver> you see it ?
<dr0pb3ar> hold on will pastebin results
<geirha> Is it an external cabinet containing a SATA or IDE disk? or just a regular USB harddrive?
<dr0pb3ar> It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
<bobweaver> is this a masscool ??
<bobweaver> http://www.masscool.com/
<dr0pb3ar> it's just a regular 1tb usb hard drive
<geirha> Ok, those should just work without any fuzz :/
<dr0pb3ar> http://pastebin.com/SgvYurA8
<bobweaver> which one is it
<bobweaver> #
<bobweaver> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b130 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<bobweaver> #
<bobweaver> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1164:0871 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd
<dr0pb3ar> I don't know... it's a western digital drive
<geirha> Unplug the drive, run lsusb again and tell us what line changed
<dr0pb3ar> done... nothing changed... must not be mounting?
<bobweaver> ls <---stands for list and usb stands fo well  do ls+usb= list all usb thing
<geirha> dr0pb3ar: Try a different USB port
<IdleOne> a WD drive would show something like: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1058:1110 Western Digital Technologies, Inc
<IdleOne> for lsusb
<bioterror> as lsusb just shows you devices
<bioterror> I'll advice to check dmesg
<bioterror> as it will tell what happens on kernel level
<dr0pb3ar> it is still the same on other usb port
<bioterror> carry on
<dr0pb3ar> and dmesg shows nothing either
<IdleOne> dr0pb3ar: anything showing from: sudo blkid
<bioterror> IdleOne, nope if dmesg tells there's no sdX device
<IdleOne> looks like you got a dead drive
<IdleOne> happens
<dr0pb3ar> okay... thanks anyway.
<bioterror> power or something
<bioterror> remove that drive from the case
<bioterror> and plug it directly
<geirha> He can hear it spin up, so it does get power
<dr0pb3ar> how do you do that.
<dr0pb3ar> will it have a sata cable
<geirha> If it's not an external hdd case, I wouldn't attempt that.
<dr0pb3ar> okay
<bioterror> if it's out of warranty, I would tear it apart!
<bioterror> as you have only data to loose ;)
<geirha> If it's brand new, it's just a defective drive, so take it back to the retailer and they'll give you a new one.
<dr0pb3ar> it's not new. it's belongs to another guy in my team and we are a bit short of them here in afghanistan so thought I might try and fix it up... think I might be out of options
<IdleOne> dr0pb3ar: when plugged to a pc running windows does it come up?
<dr0pb3ar> no it doesn't
<IdleOne> definitely dead
<IdleOne> target practice :)
<dr0pb3ar> righto... will take it to the range tomorrow... thanks for you help guys
<E3D3> Who can explane me gnome-system-monitor ?
<nlsthzn-work> E3D3: what do you need to know?
<E3D3> Please wait a moment. Maybe it was my Emacs that did strange, I have to check this.
<E3D3> Sorry nlsthzn-work, I just saw I had a ghost-proces or something (Emacs) I think that it is solved.
<E3D3> I was confused about that Emacs used a little memory and ALL cpu. I stopped it, also in System-monitor & after that it looks normal.
<nlsthzn-work> OK Cool :)
<E3D3> But very much thanks for your kind offer to help me. Good day/luck/etc.
<nlsthzn-work> E3D3: no prob, cheers :)
<E3D3>  :D
<misen> Hello, can anyone tell me where are located the new startup scripts in Ubuntu 11.04?
<mikde> all my apps hide under the title bar,what do I do?
<mikde> I mean the top part of the app ,like the title bar
<IAmNotThatGuy> misen, /etc/init.d is the one I think
<IAmNotThatGuy> mikde, you are not able to see the file,edit  help and other menu bars right?
<mikde> yes
<IAmNotThatGuy> or the tittle bar? in the sense, the application name?
<mikde> yes
<misen> not anymore, that has changed to a event.d directory in the /etc dir but I cannot figure it out yet.
<IAmNotThatGuy> mikde, what version are you using?
<mikde> 11.04
<IAmNotThatGuy> mikde, try unity --reset
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think its unity you use
<mikde> yes,but where is reset
<IAmNotThatGuy> mikde, open terminal and type sudo unity --reset
<mikde> thank you, i'll give it a try
<philipballew> hey so i set up a dydns program on my computer and want to be able to ssh into my desktop from miles away. anyone know how?
<geirha> If you're behind a router, port forward port 22 to your computer
<geirha> then ssh username@your.dyndns.com
<philipballew> hum. let me try that
<philipballew> also i assigned the server a ststic ip of 192.168.1.200. i need to see if 200 is a good thing to choose
<geirha> It's a good a byte as any
<philipballew> hum. well i should probably go to starbucks and see if i can ssh into it
<geirha> philipballew: Try it locally first.
<misen> Does anyone know where are located the new startup scripts in Ubuntu 11.04?
<geirha> If ssh user@yourdyndnshostname works, even from the same machine, you should be fine
<geirha> misen: "startup" is a bit ambiguous. What are you looking for exactly?
<misen> Add a startup script, query/enable/disable startup services, etc.
<philipballew> geirha, if im on my local network should i port forword poet 22?
<philipballew> also so it should look likr this geirha : ssh philip@philipserver1.no-ip.org
<philipballew> dont worry, my password is pretty strong
<geirha> philipballew: Yes, if that line works locally, it should work from a remote location too, like starbucks.
<geirha> misen: ~/.config/autostart/ as in earlier versions. Or are you asking how to bring up the GUI?
<misen> geirha: If I want to add a startup script, where can I do it now?
<geirha> Hitting the windows key and typing startup should bring it up
<geirha> Though if you're using a different language, you may need to provide part of the translated name for "startup applications"
<misen> geirha: Startup applications: Network Connection Manager, Bluetooth, Dhcpd, Sshd, ACPI daemon, etc?.
<geirha> misen: Ah, you mean init and upstart scripts
<geirha> !upstart
<ubot2> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<philipballew> geirha, hey so i opened port 22 but i cant seem to connect to it.
<geirha> You forwarded port 22 on the router to port 22 on your desktops local 192.168.1.* address?
<philipballew> geirha, http://imagebin.org/169358
<philipballew> geirha, would my server ddydns not be working?
<geirha> philipballew: Your dyndns works, you just haven't forwarded port 22 to your desktop computer
<philipballew> the immagebin says i did?
<geirha> You'll need to tell it that "when someone connects to remote-ip and port 22, it should be forwarded to 192.168.1.123 port 22
<geirha> In that screenshot it appears you've opened port 22 in the firewall, possibly allowing ssh access to the router itself, from the outside.
<geirha> http://portforward.com/ has guides on how to port forward on tons of different routers. See if you find your router there.
<philipballew> hum. alright
<misen> geirha: Thanks
<misen> Ill take a look into the documents
<philipballew> can i run a live cd and check if a hard drive is good
<nlsthzn-work> philipballew: yup
<philipballew> oh, well okay nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> :) you can mount the drive very easily and you have access to all the same tools as a default install
<bookpage> is there some option like -r for scp?
<nlsthzn-work> bookpage: have you checked the man page?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-24
<bookpage> yes
<nlsthzn-work> well I would imagine that if -r was a valid option it would be mentioned there...
<bookpage> nlsthzn-work: that's why I checked there, and that's why I asked if there was an option'like' -r for scp. I guess I'll just work around it then
<nlsthzn-work> bookpage: sorry, if I had a definitive answer I would have given it...
<geth022> I am having a hard time connecting to my wireless internet through my Ubuntu OS. Am i on the right channel for this?
<nlsthzn-work> geth022: you are... might take a while for a guru to step up and assist you so please be patient (I am a bit up and down at work so I will rather not attempt half heartedly)
<geth022> ok!
<philipballew> geth022, i can try. whats your problem
<geth022> okee, it is simply not reading that there is indeed a wireless network
<geth022> I am currently connected to said network now,
<geth022> my mom's computer is doing fine, i  don't quite understand what the problem is
<philipballew> so your moms computer connects, but yours does not?
<philipballew> whats the difference between yours and hers?
<geth022> Yes, my desktop is connected locally to the modem/router/thing via ethernet, whilst my mothers (Windows 7) is wirelessly connected to the internet
<geth022> desktop is Windows XP
<geth022> btws...
<coalwater> hello philipballew ,geth022
<geth022> hey dere!
<coalwater> so what's up
<philipballew> okay. do you have your wireless card internally or via a say usb stick?
<philipballew> coalwater, his wifi wont see any networks
<geth022> Wireless internet is being recognized on alll computers, operating systems except for Ubuntu... it is a laptop, its internal
<philipballew> altight. lets get to the bottom of this
<coalwater> did u check the wireless guide the ubot has?
<coalwater> it's a wireless problem? or internet in general?
<philipballew> geth022, theres not a wifi switch on your laptop for a on and off function correct?
<geth022> correct Phil, as for Coal, all other computers are doing fine with it, i had my laptop working fine on the internet with windows 7, but only on Ubuntu it doesn't worok
<coalwater> even by wire?
<philipballew> get okay :) open a terminal
<geth022> yeah :/ i tried local connection too
<geth022> open a terminal? like command prompt?
<philipballew> maximize the terminal and type lspci -vvv
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> ctrl+alt+t might open it for u
<philipballew> yeah. but the terminal is much more powerful
<philipballew> what version of ubuntu are you running
<geth022> cool, soo typing it in now...
<coalwater> philipballew: +1 to that lol
<philipballew> then copy and paste everything in the terminal to this site here
<geth022> holy shit that's a long list...
<philipballew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<geth022> ummmm, i'm on a different computer
<philipballew> geth022, it gives good info about your hardware inside your laptop :)
<geth022> oooo, i see, well, how do you want me to communicate it to you guys?
<philipballew> hum. connect your laptop via a cat5?
<philipballew> does that work?
<geth022> i've got Ubuntu 10.10 btws
<philipballew> how new is your laptop/
<geth022> i don't know what any of that cat5 stuff means :((
<philipballew> say ethernet or wired connection?
<philipballew> can you hook it up that way
<geth022> reasonably new, just short of coming standard with a webcam
<geth022> no, i tried that
<geth022> i'm new to OS
<philipballew> it may be that the laptop is newer then the version of ubuntu therefor lacking the drivers for that model
<geth022> *I'm new to OS's that aren't Windows lol
<geth022> should i get the 11. 04 version then?
<coalwater> it can't be  just an ip conflict, or dhcp problem?
<geth022> no ideas bros...
<philipballew> well heres what i want you to do. remember when you installed ubuntu 10.10 you had the cd boot into the operating system and then you installed?
<geth022> yess
<philipballew> coalwater, it might easily be that
<philipballew> do that with 11.04 and see if your internet works
<philipballew> also do you have a flash drive?
<geth022> damn, ok! I... kinda... don't know where it is...
<geth022> i have a dvd burner i can use
<geth022> How would i go about cleaning up the two OS's i'm not gonna use if it works?
<philipballew> sure, just copy the output from the terminal onto a text file and then put it onto the compueter with internet. then put it on the site i said or if your unsude you can email it to me and ill do it
<philipballew> then after that try 11.04
<geth022> ok!, i'll be back in a few minutes ok? i'mm go do that
<philipballew> alright. i will probably be here. if not someone should
<coalwater> hey philipballew do u know how to mark several lines in nano to cut them
<nlsthzn-work> coalwater: if you have a mouse higglight them and copy paste using ctrl+shift+c and -v
<nlsthzn-work> I think that should work...
<philipballew> do you have a mouse coalwater
 * nlsthzn-work hasn't tried it himself
<coalwater> yea
<coalwater> but i was wondering of hte keyboard way
<coalwater> i'm currently using putty to my home pc
<E3D3> When I open a new document in Dolpin file-manager it opens new instances of Emacs editor or Conkeror web-browser but I prefer to open them in the same/one window. How can I do that ?
<coalwater> E3D3: it's usually a preference, check dolpin prefrences, cause nautilus has that setting
<coalwater> o wait, ur case is a lil different
<geth022> oh hey, it's got like two hour estimated time to completion, so i might have to log on tomorrow
<coalwater> i'm not sure how u can do that, because dolpin or any explorer just calls the excutable, and that opens a new window
<coalwater> hey geth022 , sorry u know i came lil later than when u started asking, so i want to ask something
<E3D3> okay, i experimented with the arguments but I can't find info about it.
<E3D3> coalwater: Still thanks
<geth022> yup! shoot
<coalwater> when u use the cable , does the info say that u have an ip ? or does it say that you're not conencted
<geth022> it says i am not connected, no network connections
<coalwater> and there's an option in the network applet, it says enable networking, u make sure it's not disabled
<geth022> i'm finding network connections but not a network applet...
<geth022> could you tell me whereabouts that's at?
<urlin2u> geth022, looks like a pizza top panel
<urlin2u> pizza slice geth022
<coalwater> pizza lol
<coalwater> but yea it's on the top panel, on the right
<urlin2u> triangualtubular man
<geth022> oh i checked there, it said no network devices available
<coalwater> o
<coalwater> so it can't see the device
<geth022> nope, does that definitely mean i need a new driver/versionofubuntu?
 * nlsthzn-work wonders what ifconfig shows...
 * philipballew and ifconfig -a
<urlin2u> nlsthzn-work, lol
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<geth022> what am i looking for?
<coalwater> write ifconfig -a in a terminal
<coalwater> ifconfig -a
<geth022> i did, shows the same as it did befre
<coalwater> and what was before lol, i didn't see that
<geth022> what doo i need to see?
<coalwater> it will say the interfaces u have, and the ip's in each
<geth022> i see the Ethernet Controller, Network controller,
<geth022> zat whatti need?
<nlsthzn-work> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nlsthzn-work> geth022: can you possibly copy paste what you see on a usb device and then copy it into pastebin (see above)?
<nlsthzn-work> that way we can see what you see :)
<coalwater> or use pastebinit! :D
<coalwater> o nvm
<coalwater> u don't have internet LOL
<geth022> lol, no connection br ;)
<geth022> *bro
<coalwater> yea lol forgot :D
<geth022> umm, i kind of have to make my way uot with some friends right now.
 * nlsthzn-work is going home now... best of luck geth022 and coalwater 
<geth022> Can i email it later, or contact u at a later time?
<geth022> tnx u!
<coalwater> u can come back here, maybe ull be lucky and find someone more useful
<geth022> mmkay, thank you for trying tho!
<Guest79933> I see a few people on the forums reporting that no buttons respond in the users and groups app and nobody has ever responded.  I'm having the same issue on a clean install of Natty.  Can anybody help?
<urlin2u> Guest79933, manage groups or advanced settings?
<Guest79933> manage groups responds but I can't add a user or go into advanced settings.  The buttons just don't do anything
<E3D3> I bought today 4GB RAM but System Monitor shows only 2,8 GB. What is wrong ?
<E3D3> Do I have to fill in a coupon to receive the other 1,4 GB ?
<E3D3> 1,4 = 1.2
<stlsaint> E3D3: are you running 64bit os?
<E3D3> I dont know ?
<E3D3> I have an Celeron
<E3D3> Where can I see if Ihave an 64bits OS
<stlsaint> E3D3: run command: grep processor /proc/cpuinfo
<stlsaint> E3D3: um did you install 32bit or 64bit?
<E3D3> output = 0
<E3D3> What does that mean ?
<E3D3> processor	: 0
<E3D3>  
<stlsaint> means your running 32bit which will not read 4GB of ram
<stlsaint> E3D3: run command: uname -a
<E3D3> Sh*t
<E3D3> Sorry
<E3D3> Linux D3 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<E3D3>  
<stlsaint> see that "i686" there....yep....32bit
<bookpage> can anyone here help me with fuse?
<stlsaint> with a generic kernel, your not going to see all the ram
<E3D3> Can I reinstall a 64bits version ?
<stlsaint> bookpage: im sure someone can, probably not me as i rarely blink at fuse
<stlsaint> E3D3: run command: grep flags | grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<E3D3> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm
<stlsaint> if you see "lm" highlighted or there than you can run 64bit, but with one processor i dbout it
<stlsaint> oh wait
<stlsaint> there ya go
<E3D3> I saw it, I saw it :-)
<stlsaint> so yes you can run 64bit
<E3D3> So I'm under-using/abusing my hardware ?
<stlsaint> uh, sure
<stlsaint> gotta go
<E3D3> Thank you very much & bye
<E3D3> Does the choice in installable software depend on the choice between Gnome, KDE or LXDE ? I have now Gnome but think that I already have it mixed with KDE-apps but wonder if I can install the same software when I try LXDE ??
<linux_is_my_hero> my cups client computer sees the shared printer on the cups server, but when attempting to print, the job is sent and nothing happens.
<linux_is_my_hero> :-(
<r4y> hello, I have this error:
<r4y> >	./autogen.sh: 3: aclocal: not found
<r4y> I am trying to install torrentzip
<bioterror> what's torrentzip?
<r4y> It for comressing mame roms.
<r4y> And I am sure other things.
<bioterror> roms are binaries, does it compress them much?
<r4y> I am not sure the answer, nor the question. I should find a link.
<r4y> http://sourceforge.net/projects/trrntzip/files/trrntzip/TorrentZip%20v0.2/
<geirha> r4y: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<r4y> Yes I did that first.
<geirha> install autoconf and automake too (I wasn't sure if build-essential covered those)
<r4y> Here is a guide I am making:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673747/
<bioterror> http://t7z.sourceforge.net/
<bioterror> hoho
<r4y> Does automake replace sudo make install?
<geirha> r4y: ''./configure; make test'' -> ''./configure && make test''
<geirha> No point in running make if configure fails
<r4y> Here is what I have so far, but I haven't used what was suggested here yet:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673749/
<bioterror> r4y, did you notice my url, your torrentzip is outdated and no longer mainted, as the t7zip is a replacement for it
<r4y> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 on VMware. I am sorry I will check it out thank you for the info.
<geirha> r4y: Instead of saying cd /home/username/foo, say: cd ~/foo or cd "$HOME/foo"
<r4y> Great idea, thank you I will.
<r4y> Does the third one need quotes?
<geirha> Another issue is that ~/Desktop is localized. On my system it's ~/Skrivebord
<geirha> r4y: Preferably, yes. Whenever you have a $var or $(command) or `command`, you want it enclosed in double quotes... for good practice.
<geirha> HOME is unlikely to contain any shell syntax that could cause issues though.
<r4y> Well, this guide is for Ubuntu users and if they costumized their Linux OS that much then they would know what to do
<r4y> I need to go back and read. Thank you all for the info.
<geirha> If you during the install of Ubuntu say you live in Spain and speak spanish, your desktop folder will be named with the spanish translation of the word Desktop.
<r4y> Well I can't argue with you there, as you know more then I do on this subject
<r4y> So did configure fail?
<r4y> The outdated version of torrentzip worked for me the last time I tried it.
<geirha> zlib's configure seemed to succeed
<r4y> Thank you for the help.
<r4y> I bookmarked the newer version to share with other, so thank you bioterror for the link.
<r4y> automake was already installed, but I don't know what installed it, but that's that. I will try again now.
<geirha> aclocal is installed by either autoconf or automake, don't quite remember which.
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673765/
<geirha> But you generally need both anyway.
<geirha> Looks ok, I think you can disregard the warnings.
<r4y> OK, next to go then, I'll be back right away
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673768/
<r4y> Looks good to me so far
<geirha> yes
<r4y> Then next step they had was make
<r4y> but I have seen sudo make install before so I am unsure.
<r4y> Do make I guess
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673772/
<r4y> I should be testing it I guess. I will look for the binary.
<r4y> what was that command for finding a binary with a word?
<geirha> type?
<r4y> It will be trrntzip
<geirha> ''type trrntzip''
<r4y> Not found, give me a little. I have text files laying around with this kind of info for future use.
<geirha> Well, once you do  sudo make install  it will install the binaries in /usr/local/bin, unless you specified a different destination with configure
<r4y> OK, I will try that and see what happens
<geirha> Once it's installed there, type should see it since /usr/local/bin should be in your PATH.
<r4y> O yes:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673777/
<r4y> I can't remember where I saved that command in a text file, but I am making note.
<r4y> Thank you very much for the help. Great job.
<geirha> Someone might have told you to use a command called which
<geirha> If so, delete that from your file and replace it with type
<geirha> which is a highly non-standard, useless command that overcomplicates the simple task type does.
<r4y> I made note of everything, except I didn't understand exactly what this meant: ”./configure; make test” -> ”./configure && make test”
<r4y> I think you are right. It was the command which
<geirha> cmd1; cmd2   cmd1 runs, and regardless of whether it failed or succeeded, cmd2 is run.
<geirha> cmd1 && cmd2  cmd1 runs, and if, and only if, cmd1 suceeded, cmd2 is run.
<geirha> make is dependant on the configure script suceeded, so there's no point in trying to run it if configure didn't suceed.
<r4y> I think I can understand what you just wrote in the last 3 sentences, but I need a sec to think.
<r4y> O, I see
<geirha> Sorry about all the typos :)
<r4y> I am low on sleep. Thank you very much for the help. Like I said I will share the link bioterror share with me.
<r4y> I make way more mistakes when I type. You should have seen all the mistakes I made this morning. I was thinking of banging my head against the wall, but that wouldn't help.
<r4y> I want to make some notes on what you have told me.
<r4y> My first note:
<r4y> When ”./configure; make test” is ran, first configure runs, and regardless of whether it failed or succeeded, make test is run.
<r4y> When ”./configure && make test” is ran, first configure runs, and if, and only if, configure suceeded, make test is run.
<r4y> I forgot to add the sentence you typed after that.
<geirha> Those two sentences are correct.
<r4y> I will add the type command as part of my guide.
<r4y> Thank you for all the help.
<r4y> So regarding what you said: Instead of saying cd /home/username/foo, say: cd ~/foo or cd "$HOME/foo"
<r4y> I think you said cd "$HOME/foo" was the better of the two.
<r4y> You said: HOME is unlikely to contain any shell syntax that could cause issues though.
<geirha> ~ expands to the value of the HOME variable, so either is good.
<geirha> cd ~/foo is shorter so I'd go with that.
<holstein> when i use $HOME, it seems auto complete doesnt work as expected, which is a deal breaker for me
<geirha> In scripts though, it is generally recommended to use $HOME instead of ~
<holstein> i'll buy that... is that because its easier to see and read in the text geirha ?
<geirha> holstein: Yeah, that one has been discussed on the bug-bash list. It was introduced due to a change that fixed a different issue. Chet isn't sure how to "fix" it properly.
<geirha> holstein: Mainly because tilde expansion is a bit more magical than parameter expansion.
<holstein> good to know
<geirha> VAR=~/foo  # here, ~ gets expanded to your homedir
<geirha> export VAR=~/foo  # here it doesn't.
<geirha> err, well, in bash it will also in the case of export, as a special case, but not in POSIX sh.
<geirha> So using "$HOME" generally causes less confusion
<r4y> I made some notes, but I am not at you level guys. Have fun and thank you for the help.
<r4y> Cool stuff, Take care.
<r4y> o/
<jp_Hranice> I have a question. Which file(s) produces boot.log. I am afected two mesages disturbing system start logged in this file.
<jp_Hranice> can I ask in ubuntu-boot chanel ?
<holstein> jp_Hranice: you can ask here if you want... what messages?
<jp_Hranice> holstein: about mounting devices. But thre is not lines for them in /etc/fstab.
<holstein> jp_Hranice: you want to pastebin the error messages?
<r4y> Can I change this command so username doesn't have to be changed when people use it in a guide: sudo find ~/Desktop/roms -exec chown username.username \{} \;
<r4y> I can wait. Take your time.
<jp_Hranice> holstein: Skipping UUID=bd47a35f-ef59-4549-ba83-04bb0c095560 at user request
<jp_Hranice> Skipping /mnt/data1 at user request
<jp_Hranice> but during start shere are displayed 2 qestions
<jp_Hranice> this is from boot.log
<holstein> jp_Hranice: is something not getting mounted?
<jp_Hranice> holstein: device on /mnt/data1
<holstein> jp_Hranice: right.. is that actually a device?
<jp_Hranice> holstein: I do not understand
<holstein> jp_Hranice: do you actually have a physical device called /mnt/data1 that is failing to mount at boot?
<holstein> or is that just a random message?
<jp_Hranice> thre is no devices except swap and root in /etc/fstab
<jp_Hranice> I do not know where it come from
<holstein> jp_Hranice: so that devive does not exist?
<holstein> jp_Hranice: does it slow your booting?
<holstein> what OS is it?
<jp_Hranice> There is created dir /mnt/data1
<holstein> jp_Hranice: you created it?
<jp_Hranice> It is question for: skip or running manual mount ( something like terminal )
<jp_Hranice> holstein: Yes I create it
<holstein> jp_Hranice: i would look at why you created that.. and i bet the answer is there
<jp_Hranice> holstein: System ? Ubuntu 11.04
<holstein> jp_Hranice: it wont hurt to make sure you are up to date with package updates
<jp_Hranice> holstein: packages are up to date.
<holstein> jp_Hranice: what prompted you to create that directory?
<jp_Hranice> I have 3 HDD in computer. I create it for next disk.
<holstein>  /etc/fstab is where i would be looking
<jp_Hranice> thre is no devices except swap and root in /etc/fstab
<holstein> jp_Hranice: right... i would expect an error somewhere though
<jp_Hranice> holstein: It is OK now. Thanks.
<r4y> Hello again. I already asked this, but this is the only question I have left for the day, then I will be done for the day and can get sleep:
<r4y> Can I change this command so username doesn't have to be changed when people use it in a guide: sudo find ~/Desktop/roms -exec chown username.username \{} \;
<r4y> I mean so they don't have to change username to the username that that person is using.
<geirha> chown "$USER:"
<geirha> Oh, he left
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> byeee...
<soundconjurer> Question: I am on Xubuntu 10.04. How do I add blocklists to transmission?
<soundconjurer> I did check out the forum and found it a bit esoteric.
<soundconjurer> Hmmm
<strickly> ok guys dont jump all at once pls
<geirha> soundconjurer: Edit -> Preferences -> [Privacy] -> [X] Enable blocklist: [<url to your favorite blocklist here>] -> Update
<soundconjurer> there is no area to add the blocklist
<soundconjurer> When I enable it
<soundconjurer> and update it
<soundconjurer> there are 0 rules
<soundconjurer> well thanks anyway
<HoboSteaux> hey, where are system logs now kept since 11.04
<harleydude> Is there a reason a torrent will almost finish downloading to like say 99.83% and just hangs and will not finish? I use Deluge instead of Transmission as a torrent client.
<philipballew> if i wanna scan my harddrive to see if it is bad should i do that from a livecd?
<nlsthzn> philipballew: yup...
<philipballew> nlsthzn, well whats the tool to do that then
<nlsthzn> hehe... fsck
<nlsthzn> check out the man page for all the goodies on it :)
<nlsthzn> but this checks file systems
<nlsthzn> in the live CD you can get SMART info with the disk tool...
 * nlsthzn is busy studying towards LPI cert. and is currently busy with hardware... only reason I have half an idea... but only half ;)
<philipballew> alright, im wanting to see if the harddrive itself is bad. like physicaly
<nlsthzn> like I said the disk utility in an ubuntu liveCD gives lots of smart data and if memory serves can run some tests...
<philipballew> hum. ill play around with it :)
<philipballew> thanks!!!
<rawfodog_> .
<rawfodog_> DAHHH
<rawfodog_> didnt work
<rawfodog_> oh well
<rawfodog_> Anyone got any idea whats wrong with my wifi ?
<rawfodog_> Before, when I used to connect it just worked.
<rawfodog_> Now, when I startup, I have to almost STOKE THE FIRE in a sense. I open a terminal and ping a URL
<rawfodog_> When I do this the wifi will stay connectted to the access point. It's really weird
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-25
<hermelin> dear folks, could anyone help with my intel 2200BG on a dell notebook running lucid
<holstein> hermelin: whats the issue?
<holstein> doesnt look good for that card
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526303
<hermelin> iwlist lists the networks, i want to connect to a wpa(1|2) ap configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<holstein> hermelin: you could try the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<hermelin> yep, got a good url=
<hermelin> ?
<holstein> for?
<holstein> the windows driver?
<hermelin> ndiswrapper
<holstein> hermelin: what unit is it?
<holstein> hermelin: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> assuming you can wire up for a moment
<hermelin> lspci says: 03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<hermelin> but... i want it user independent... had bad experience witch network-manager et al
<holstein> not sure what you are talking about there
<holstein> ndisgtk is the GUI front end to ndiswrapper
<holstein> you can use it to point to, and hopefully use the windows driver for your card
<holstein> then, whatever user setup you have in place stands
<hermelin> i'll try
<holstein> no reason to *not* use network manager
<holstein> you can try wicd if you dont like it
<holstein> not sure anyone will be much help adding a wireless connection to /etc/network/interfaces
<hermelin> it always worked with:
<hermelin> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<hermelin> 	wireless-mode auto
<hermelin> 	wireless-essid whatever
<holstein> it?
<holstein> the device?
<holstein> so, whats the issue?
<holstein> it stopped working after an upgrade?
<holstein> or did you change your security type on the router?
<hermelin> new lucid install, wpa(1|2) network, just checking out ndisgtk
<holstein> hermelin: so what do you mean by 'it always worked with' ??
<holstein> you mean in past versions of ubuntu?
<hermelin> aaaahm.... ... not sure, i think i was karmic
<holstein> hermelin: you might still have the live install media somewhere
<holstein> you could run that, and look and see what kernel is running
<hermelin> yeah, netboot!
<holstein> try and see what driver is being used
<hermelin> give me a minute
<hermelin> waaaah, tried to download the windows driver, unfortunatly only got a DellDriverDownloadManager.application xml file
<holstein> hermelin: i would go to the unit manufacturer site
<holstein> like dell inspiron 3250 whatever....
<hermelin> yep... dell
<holstein> hermelin: right... im implying you should try and download the driver from the dell site, not the intel one
<hermelin> :( thats what i meant
<holstein> hermelin: if you'd like to share with me the model #, and can try my luck
<hermelin> on the back it says model#: pp15l
<holstein> hermelin: this is what im looking for
<holstein> for example, im using an asus eeepc 1001p
<holstein> so, you have a latitude?
<hermelin> but i only got DellDriverDownloadManager.application xml files that i shall download/install within the .NET %&%"
<holstein> hermelin: is it a latittude?
<hermelin> think so... part of the frontplane is missing, thats where the common (model) name usally is written on ( i think)... lol... sorry guy, dont want to bother you
<holstein> hermelin: its no bother... im just not able to help you find the driver without knowing what it is
<hermelin> as far as i see the picture according to http://www.google.ch/search?q=dell+pp15l its a latiude
<holstein> yeah, thats where i made it
<hermelin> i only have to get the *.inf file of the wireless driver, right?
<holstein> but that doesnt get us a driver
<holstein> hermelin: right (in theory)
<hermelin> does xp|7 matter?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> thats that?
<hermelin> thats what?
<holstein> hermelin: maybe try intel then
<hermelin> well, on the dell homepage i only get xml files i cant do anything with... on the linux desktop im writing from
<holstein> hermelin: right... im not finding that model in the downloads area at dell
<holstein> hermelin: i suggest try searching at intel
 * hermelin ist groaning
<hermelin> usally i dont have to care about notebooks, the dell site only gets me files like http://www.pastedump.com/paste/1726 , trying intel after getting a beer
<hermelin> thx anyway for the attention guys :)
<holstein> hermelin: i feel pretty confident if we knew what to search for we could get an .exe file, or .zip
<hermelin> by the way, there arent lot of people concerd about .exe and .zip files in #ubunutu-beginners?!
 * hermelin excuses
<holstein> ?
<holstein> apparently they arent concerned about them at dell
<hermelin> mmmh, landed on http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/ (but) it says: Note: The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly.
<hermelin> and: ~# uname -a
<hermelin> Linux obsidian-laptop 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:08:37 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> you should have support for intel hardware when support is possible
<holstein> at least thats been my findings
<holstein> it literally wont hurt anything to try a windows driver
<hermelin> !
<hermelin> uuuhh, finally got a .zip file install 2 .inf file via ndisgtk and on of it says "hardware available", made a reboot
<holstein> sounds about right
<holstein> do you have a network manager?
<hermelin> worse luck!
<holstein> worse than?
<holstein> like, it wasnt working? and now its less that not working?
<hermelin> i try to avoding network manager
<GTRsdk> which package provides mono csc or al?
<holstein> hermelin: right, the application 'network manger'
<holstein> but, do you have any network manager?
<holstein> such as wicd ?
<hermelin> uuuh, its called just network manager in ubuntu lucid and i hate it cause it seems to be very userlevel specific
<holstein> hermelin: right, thats the application that manages the network connections by default
<holstein> there are others
<holstein> if you have one you should be able to tell if you are able to utilize that windows driver
<holstein> if you dont like 'network manager' you might like wicd
<holstein> !wicd
<ubot2> Factoid 'wicd' not found
<GTRsdk> what isn't working?
<holstein> :/
<GTRsdk> a wi-fi card?
<holstein> GTRsdk: all i could do is apt-cache search mono :/
<holstein> GTRsdk: its complex... i'll let hermelin share it with you :)
<holstein> m
<holstein> im out...
<holstein> GN all :)
<GTRsdk> holstein, for the mono csc or al question, I am looking for the package in Oneiric.
<GTRsdk> hermelin, what isn't working?
<hermelin> standby... killed eth0 (=cable) and change the room to the notebook, but the gdm/X11/Alt-F1 didnt came up
<GTRsdk> hermelin, I have had that problem too.
<GTRsdk> My solution was a reboot
<javatexan> hey all, my IT staff at work took away my Ubuntu
<javatexan> :(
<javatexan> they have made a policy that all machines must run PGP whole disk encryption which only works in like ubuntu 8.....  LOL!  They said it was because there was no way to see if all the ubuntu machines had whole disk encryption installed, configured, and running.  I assume if I could show them such a centralized tool for ubuntu, they would give it back to me....  Any ideas?
<GTRsdk> javatexan, just use encryptfs?
<GTRsdk> !info encryptfs
<javatexan> I wish it was that easy, the part I think that is the kicker is the centralized server that spits out the report saying that all ubuntu machines are encrypted.
<Unit193> ubot2: info encryptfs
<ubot2> Unit193: Package encryptfs does not exist in maverick
<javatexan> I was last on ubuntu 11.04
<Unit193> Yeah, bot is bugged
<hermelin> javatexan, how does the centralized server know he's talking to a legit machine?
<javatexan> exactly my point to them, but on windows you use the AD and in Mac you use OpenD, i think to check that.
<javatexan> isn't is landscape or something that helps admin Ubuntu machines
<hermelin> holstein, it looks kind a' great, the wlan interface is now called wlan0 (not eth1 anymore) and it accepted the wpa2 key, but the machine got stuck after a few minutes, so i had to hard reboot it 4 times so far
<hermelin> holstein, i m no sure wheter its the machine or myself ( localtime 5:45 am CEST )    ;
<ermine> holstein, the machine doesnt come up again... might roar back again, have a nice day and good bye
<r4y> Hello, I compiled torrentzip and for some reason I have to use sudo for it to run properly
<r4y> I was told that I shouldn't have to run sudo for torrentzip to work.
<urlin2u> by who
<r4y> I can't remember
<urlin2u> could you be mistaken seems like it would need it, not familiar with it though
<r4y> http://sourceforge.net/projects/trrntzip/files/
<r4y> I wouldn't know.
<r4y> Well, I guess I should know exactly, because I have had it running without sudo before.
<urlin2u> The goal of the program is to use standard values when creating zips to create identical files over multiple systems.
<urlin2u> not sure really mysek=lf
<urlin2u> myself
<r4y> The Debian version has to have sudo to run on Ubuntu, but the source version I had working without sudo before, so I don't know why I am having this problem
<f15hy> Hi, I hope this is the right room to help. Im a complete and total novice installing Ubuntu for the first time on an older PC. After installing and first boot, my screen goes to the Ubuntu loading screen (logo is in the middle and dots are under it) and nothing happins. I've installed via ISO DVD dozens of times trying to fix this, and have been lurking on forums all day. the only thing close to the problem im having that i can find is 
<f15hy> Please a little help... the frozen load screen mocks me...
<crtlinx> Hi, I am trying to set the external DVI-0 laptop screen to 1280x1024 and now the maximum value I can select is 1024x768, I am new and I don't know where to get started
<ForSpareParts> Hey, guys. Can anybody help with a black screen problem on Natty?
<ForSpareParts> Happened after I yanked the DVI cable while the system was running -- stupid, I guess, but I assumed it would handle it as well as windows does
<ForSpareParts> Now I get the splash on boot, but after that, nothing.
<ForSpareParts> black screen help, anybody?
<philipballew> hey1
<philipballew> !
<philipballew> ForSpareParts,
<philipballew> when grub boots you could try recovery mode and fail safe graphics maybe
<ForSpareParts> Did that.
<philipballew> what exactly did you do
<ForSpareParts> I got to the recover/reset dialog, and told it to reset my graphics settings back to the defaults
<ForSpareParts> It may also help you to know (and please don't kill me) that I'm using the proprietary drivers. The open source drivers don't work with my card...
<philipballew> no worries.
<philipballew> i have those on my desktop
<ForSpareParts> I'm glad to hear that. You should've seen the shitstorm it touched off when I tried to ask about those drivers on a Fedora channel...
<ForSpareParts> (I've been bouncing between distros a bit)
<ForSpareParts> Do you have any other ideas, though? I'm sort of freaked out, and I'm obviously a bit of a linux noob
<pleia2> ForSpareParts: well, it does sound like the driver went a bit crazy (I've never seen anything like this happen before, I unplug my monitors while my systems are running all the time...)
<pleia2> (and please watch your language here :))
<ForSpareParts> pleia2 Sorry, my bad.
<ForSpareParts> I was thinking maybe I should reinstall the driver, but I'm not even 100% sure how to DO that
<ForSpareParts> I got it from the AMD website and executed the .run file, instead of grabbing it from Ubuntu's built-in package management
<ForSpareParts> Because I wanted the most up-to-date stuff...
<philipballew> more up to date means more bugs
<ForSpareParts> Hmm
<ForSpareParts> I guess so, yeah.
<ForSpareParts> There is another issue, though
<pleia2> ForSpareParts: when you boot up can you hit: ctrl alt f3
<pleia2> if it's a problem with x it should bring you to a terminal login
<pleia2> from there you could run the .run file again
<ForSpareParts> I'm hoping to use the card for distributed computing and I think I need the newer drivers to use the Stream SDK or whatever AMD is calling it these days...
<ForSpareParts> pleia2: ok.
<ForSpareParts> if I just run the file again, it'll reinstall everything </complete noob>
<ForSpareParts> ?
<pleia2> I'm not familiar with how that file works, sorry (I use the packaged drivers)
<ForSpareParts> OK
<ForSpareParts> well, I'll give it a shot. I actually don't have access to the machine right now, I'm sitting in my CS lab, but I'll try that when I get home. Thank you guys for your help!
<philipballew> if he had ssh and wol enabled he could work on it from anywhere in the world
<pleia2> ssh server isn't installed by default
<philipballew> it would be nice if during a default install they had a package selection option
<WillowMouse> hey, can any of you guys help me out? I'm having some trouble updating my video card
<philipballew> updating in what way?
<WillowMouse> wellI tried to install Regnum, right
<WillowMouse> and It said my video card was too old, so I set off to find the proper drivers for it.
<WillowMouse> I tried following this guide
<WillowMouse> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml
<WillowMouse> but I can't find software sources where they're saying it is.
<philipballew> are you running ubuntu edggy?
<WillowMouse> no
<WillowMouse> I'm running maverick
<WillowMouse> I think that's what's confusing me
<WillowMouse> is the difference in versions
<WillowMouse> I'm gonna try and find another guid
<WillowMouse> guide
<philipballew> well heres my advice
<philipballew> look at the aditional drivers section and also see if you might jusr need a better card
<WillowMouse> o.o
<WillowMouse> nvm
<WillowMouse> I summoned a wizard to fix it
<philipballew> ...
<cautes> hi all
<bognog> what is best ftp server to use
<bognog> hello
<acesofsky> how to install a rpm package in ubuntu?
<philipballew> alian can sometimes
<acesofsky> alian?
<pleia2> alien
<pleia2> it converts rpms into debs, but it's not very reliable
<philipballew> yeah, its software. whats the software you need to install
<philipballew> you can probably compile it
<acesofsky> yeah that will be better option.. will try to get source thanks philip
<philipballew> okay. if you need help compiling someone here can probably do that
<acesofsky> one quick question, where can i ask questions related to system porgramming
<acesofsky> is there any forum or developers mailing list
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<philipballew> there's the list
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-26
<ForSpareParts> anyone here?
<ForSpareParts> I could use some help with resizing the screen...
<philipballew> hey!
<ForSpareParts> Oh, hi again!
<philipballew> theres an app called monitors i think
<ForSpareParts> The reinstall of the drivers did work
<philipballew> thats how ive seen it done
<philipballew> i think
<ForSpareParts> the built in app?
<philipballew> yeah.
<ForSpareParts> it didn't have that option...
<philipballew> let me do it to my laptop and see what i use
<holstein> ForSpareParts: you can put a custom xorg.conf in place
<philipballew> yeah, in monitors i change my resolution
<philipballew> +1 to holstein for the geek points
<philipballew> score phil 0 holstein  6000
<holstein> i usually try a knoppix live CD, as well as other live CD's, and grab the xorg.conf and slightly edit it
<ForSpareParts> it's not the resolution, though? like, stuff's just off the screen
<holstein> philipballew: if i built it from scratch :)
<ForSpareParts> no matter which resolution i pick
<philipballew> what stuff is to big or small?
<holstein> ForSpareParts: i think thats something you can address with an xorg.conf
<ForSpareParts> ok
<holstein> ForSpareParts: what nvidia card is it ? ;)
<ForSpareParts> it's not an nvidia card
<ForSpareParts> <braces for hate>
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> i have a via chip thats a pain
<holstein> ForSpareParts: what is it?
<ForSpareParts> radeon hd 6870?
<ForSpareParts> 68 something
<holstein> too bad... ati is usually pretty good out of the box with the open drivers
<holstein> ForSpareParts: i would try the proprietary driver
<ForSpareParts> I already am...
<holstein> then, i would try building an xorg.conf
<ForSpareParts> the regular driver was totally screwed up
<holstein> ForSpareParts: sometimes support is sketchy
<ForSpareParts> is there a good guide to xorg.conf?
<holstein> did it ever work? with any linux?
<holstein> ForSpareParts: im sure there is, but i learn a lot from what knoppix does for me
<holstein> the knoppix live CD works well out of the box usually
<holstein> seems to cover more hardware
<ForSpareParts> ok
<ForSpareParts> is it at usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d?
<holstein> well, it *shouldnt* be anywhere in ubuntu now
<holstein> usually in /etc/x11
<CEK> How do you configure keyboard layout using gconf-tools-2 ? I need a script for set it... can anyone help me?
<merkinmaker> hey guys
<philipballew> sup
<merkinmaker> anyone have time to help with a video driver issue?
<merkinmaker> sounds fun eh?
<philipballew> super fun!
<merkinmaker> im most of the way through the  instructions...but im stuck
<CrOnOs2000> Lol lest see i we can help
<merkinmaker> i need to disable the Nouveau driver
<merkinmaker> wat do?
<merkinmaker> i'll link you my tutorial, and we can go from there
<merkinmaker> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-howtos/1056-installing-nvidia-video-cards.html
<merkinmaker> cd ... sh NV<tab>
<philipballew> go for it CrOnOs2000
<merkinmaker> not working as planned, I get an error saying i need to disable Nouveau driver or something of that nature
<CrOnOs2000> Well lets see what driver is that
<merkinmaker> ok
<merkinmaker> whats the command to list my lspci in irc?
<merkinmaker> its a geforce8800gt
<merkinmaker> meh...one sec
<CrOnOs2000> Ok open driver for nvidia
<merkinmaker> did that
<merkinmaker> i logged off my x session, and ran it from my root dir
<CrOnOs2000> Well just go to xorg. Conf
<merkinmaker> using the sh NV... context
<merkinmaker> ok, wheres that?
<merkinmaker> this whole x server thing boggles my mind a bit...sorry
<CrOnOs2000> Backtrack well shud be on etc/X11/xorg. conf
<merkinmaker> let me get on the appropriate account
<merkinmaker> i'll be back in a minute
<CrOnOs2000> I type slow coz im on a tablet
<merkinmaker> its all good
<merkinmaker> ubuntu-beginners...brb
<Merkinmaker> therer we are
<Merkinmaker> derp
<Merkinmaker> ok im in etc/X11
<CrOnOs2000> Mmm i think you may need to remove nouveau from the loaded modules
<Merkinmaker> yes
<philipballew> id blacklist maybe
<Merkinmaker> yep
<CrOnOs2000> If you shutdow x xorg. Conf is not the problem
<Merkinmaker> my repo is very small on backtrack
<CrOnOs2000> L
<CrOnOs2000> Sudo lsmod
<Merkinmaker> ttm                    54835  1 nouveau
<Merkinmaker> drm_kms_helper         31085  1 nouveau
<Merkinmaker> drm                   178158  3 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<Merkinmaker> agpgart                27414  2 ttm,drm
<Merkinmaker> i2c_algo_bit            4916  1 nouveau
<Merkinmaker> video                  10930  1 nouveau
<Merkinmaker> want the rest?
<CrOnOs2000> Any look like noveau?
<Merkinmaker> oh, just maybe
<Merkinmaker> not any that are missing though
<Merkinmaker> just the five there
<Merkinmaker> whats lsmod?
<CrOnOs2000> Lost all mkernel modules runing
<CrOnOs2000> List
<Merkinmaker> got it
<Merkinmaker> like ls for modules
<Merkinmaker> XD
<Merkinmaker> youre probably wondering what the heck i'm doing messing withbacktrack
<CrOnOs2000> Modprobe -r video may work try then run lsmod again
<Merkinmaker> FATAL: Module video is in use.
<Merkinmaker> scary
<CrOnOs2000> Not realy im messing on honeycomb at the moment :D
<Merkinmaker> you rascal
<Merkinmaker> stable?
<CrOnOs2000> Ok in order to do that you need to shutdown X
<Merkinmaker> logging off does that
<Merkinmaker> so log off, log out
<Merkinmaker> modprobe -r video
<CrOnOs2000> Wait
<CrOnOs2000> When you do that try install again
<Merkinmaker> yessir
<Merkinmaker> so, log off...modprobe -r video
<CrOnOs2000> If do nit work use modprobe video to run module again and atart x
<Merkinmaker> then sh NVtab
<Merkinmaker> if it doesnt work...modprobe -r video again
<Merkinmaker> sound good?
<Merkinmaker> dont forget to startx
<CrOnOs2000> Modprobe -r video removes modprobe video runs modulw
<Merkinmaker> like module probe remove video?
<Merkinmaker> in english
<Merkinmaker> ish
<Merkinmaker> cool beans brb
<CrOnOs2000> Yes i was cheking noveau
<CrOnOs2000> Homepage they say their module is called noveau
<CrOnOs2000> So also try modprobe - noveau
<Merkinmaker> tarn sarnit
<Merkinmaker> yeah the -r didnt work
<CrOnOs2000> Dam this software keyboard zzzzz
<CrOnOs2000> Modprobe -r noveau
<Merkinmaker> nope on the - nouveau
<CrOnOs2000> Good luck
<Merkinmaker> Module not found that time
<Merkinmaker> I'd better get out the robe and wizard hat for this one...
<CrOnOs2000> Try modprobe -r nouveau
<Merkinmaker> ooh, fance
<Merkinmaker> y
<Merkinmaker> lol...just tried to chat in the shell
<Merkinmaker> so, we found the module
<Merkinmaker> log out and try the same(ish) thing?
<CrOnOs2000> Yes
<Merkinmaker> good call CrOnOs2000
<Merkinmaker> maybe its you that is wearing the robe and wizard hat
<Merkinmaker> brb
<CrOnOs2000> :D
<Merkinmaker> Module in use...while logged out?
<Merkinmaker> maybe if i restart, and dont load the module...then try that/those?
<CrOnOs2000> Shut down x go to runlvl 3
<CrOnOs2000> Init 3
<Merkinmaker> whats that?
<Merkinmaker> different hypervisor?
<Merkinmaker> or kernel level?
<CrOnOs2000> init 3 will take to console and x server will shutdown
<bioterror> sudo init 3
<CrOnOs2000> If you finish your x sesion x still runs
<Merkinmaker> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-5-beginners-section/41664-removing-nouveau-driver-nvida-cuda-installation.html
<Merkinmaker> read bwanas post
<bioterror> CrOnOs2000, or he can stop gdm or kdm or what ever he is using
<bioterror> that works too
<CrOnOs2000> init 5 graphical
<bioterror> but playing with init is just more logical as it's not tied with the software he is using
<CrOnOs2000> Lol i have no tab key merkin that web may help you too
<Merkinmaker> check out 12ud124's post a bit further down
<Merkinmaker> silly tablets...and their honecomb
<Merkinmaker> somehow...this is harder than rooting a droid2 from the android terminal?
<coalwater> i have a small problem with install ufw on a vps, i looked around the forums and such, they all said update, but i don't get update what exactly..
<Merkinmaker> well, thanks for your time CrOnOs2000, but i have to hit the hay
<Merkinmaker> perhaps another day
<CrOnOs2000> Cya
<Merkinmaker> im going to check out my laptop install, and see if that has gone any smoother
<Merkinmaker> it makes more sense to have BT on a laptop anyway
<CrOnOs2000> Well im out 1am here
<tdn> I have just attached a USB mouse, however, it does not seem to work: The cursor does not move when the mouse has been inserted. The touchpad works. The mouse works fine in other computers though. How do I fix this?
<tdn> This is what is written in dmesg when inserting the mouse: http://paste.adora.dk/P2142.txt
<coalwater> any body here to help me fix ufw on a vpn
<coalwater> vps*
<coalwater> guess not :D lol
<philipballew> out of my leage :)
<coalwater> well, i've done lil testing
<coalwater> apparently my ufw is blocking outgoing traffic too
<philipballew> why is it doing that?
<coalwater> that's what i would like to know
<coalwater> though i set the default to allow
<coalwater> default outgoing allow
<philipballew> your router has problems maybe?
<coalwater> it's a vps
<coalwater> i can't even do an apt-get install without disabling ufw
<bioterror> bad configuration
<coalwater> how
<coalwater> what part
<bioterror> share your configuration
<coalwater> o and i get an error in ufw-init
<bioterror> might tell us something
<philipballew> what distro?
<coalwater> i compared it with my home pc it's the same exactly
<coalwater> which file do u want exactly
<bioterror> rules
<coalwater> only 1 rule
<coalwater> allow 22
<coalwater> for ssh
<bioterror> maybe you should allow 80 or 21 too
<bioterror> depends are you using ftp or http for apt-get
<coalwater> http
<bioterror> I dunno why I've always preferred ftp, but that's becouse it's the file transfer protocol, for transfering files
<coalwater> the allow and deny thing is for incoming ports right
<coalwater> but ok i'll open outgoing 80
<bioterror> try it
<bioterror> I've mostly used packet filter ;)
<coalwater> nope, still can't connect
<bioterror> restarted ufw?
<coalwater> yea , but i get this annoying msg
<coalwater> error in ufw-init
<coalwater> searched for it in google but nothing useful
<bioterror> does it say anything else?
<coalwater> apparently it still gets started
<coalwater> but that msg concerns me
<coalwater> feel it's what's wrong
<bioterror> do you have somekind of config file?
<coalwater> not other than the default /etc/default/ufw
<coalwater> and the rules files
<bioterror> have you edited the /etc/default/ufw?
<coalwater> no
<coalwater> i just do 2 commands
<coalwater> default outgoing allow, default incoming deny
<golgotha> Ok new to linux I'm on the beginners page website anyone else know where to find good tutorials
<bioterror> !beginner
<ubot2> Factoid 'beginner' not found
<bioterror> :D
<golgotha> what
<philipballew> ubuntu documentation
<jp_Hranice> Hallo holstein.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-27
<coalwater> any body knows how i can create socks proxy without ssh, like dedicate a port on the server for that ?
<Lafiir> I would like to disable a built-in webcam. Tried blacklisting the driver, but that did not work. Any other ideas?
<Lafiir> Also I would like my bluetooth to be off on default. I managed to disable it by turning it off again in rc.local. Can I prevent it from turning on in the first place (with the option to turn it on any time during runtime)?
<kunal> Hi guys , i have an unusual problem . I am using a usb modem. sometimes i can get connected to internet via wvdial script, sometimes it fails. Can someone tell me what to do ?
<holstein> Lafiir: i usually try in the bios, is that an option?
<Lafiir> unfortunately no
<E3D3> I can see my external drive but not read it. How can I read a HPFS/NTFS file-system ?
<E3D3> How do I mount a HPFS/NTFS file-system with the terminal ?
<E3D3> Is this channel still alive or ...?
<geirha> Yes. sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint
<geirha> Where you change /dev/sdb1 with the correct device node for the partition and /media/mountpoint with an exisiting directory where you want the filesystem mounted.
<geirha> E3D3: ^  sudo fdisk -l  and/or   sudo blkid   should list all partitions and help you identify the right device node.
<E3D3> I tried that but it don't work. I tried: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/500GB and got output with: The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<E3D3> This is output from fdisk:   /dev/sdb1      1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<geirha> E3D3: Hm. What does  sudo blkid /dev/sdb1  say?
<E3D3> I also just tried on Linux & they guided me through this but it ended with above output.
<geirha> It sounds like the filesystem is corrupt. I'd try connecting it to a windows machine and do a scandisk/chkdisk on it.
<E3D3> Nothing, is this right : sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<E3D3> I understand. Some solutions suggested that it was wrong detached from Windows & correct connecting & deconnecting in Windows would solve it. Not for most & not for me.
<geirha> Yeah, so it can't detect a valid filesystem on that partition.
<E3D3> My disk-tool & fdisk recognise/see it. Is that enough ?
<geirha> That means the disk has a valid partition table, it doesn't necessarily mean the partitions contain valid data.
<E3D3> It does, at least in Windows.
<geirha> Well, do try a filesystem check from windows, just to be sure
<E3D3> Never mind geirha. I think that manually copy parts of a 500 GB disk with 16GB USB-sticks will be faster than trying to long to connect this. Thank you very much for your kind help.
<E3D3> btw, what filesystem do you suggest after I cleaned this harddrive ? I use often FAT because I never have compatibility-problems with window-computers.
<geirha> For a 500GB drive that should be usable with both windows and ubuntu? I'd say NTFS
<geirha> FAT32 can't have files larger than 4 GiB
<E3D3> I must confess that struggling for 2 years with this harddrive didn't promote NTFS but I guess that it's the HPFS-part in HPFS/NTFS that is nasty.
<E3D3> so now I have a 2TB hd with FAT that can't store big movies or OS's. but its beter than to unscrew my laptop to change harddrives with a different OS.
<geirha> There's exFAT, which is the next generation FAT filesystem, that fixes the limitation of 4 GiB. I don't know how well Ubuntu supports that yet though. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exfat
<E3D3> Thanks again geirha, I will look forward to it but for now I try to play safe with proven conventions.
<E3D3> Have a good day/night/etc & good luck 2. Bye
<starcraftman> Raweed: hello again
<Raweed> Hey is this the correct chat now?
<starcraftman> Raweed: yup
<Raweed> woop
<Raweed> yeah
<Raweed> so anyways,
<starcraftman> Raweed: ask away
<Raweed> im currently booting from a memory stick but would like to install the full version, but not on my laptop, ive got an external hardrive, is it possible to install on there and then boot from there instead?
<Raweed> if that makes sense
<Raweed> :$
<Abhijit> yes
<Raweed> and how would i do that
<Abhijit> Raweed, its possible. just make sure to select external drive carefully otherwise you will end up erasing os in internal hd
<Abhijit> nothing special just select external hdd for '/' i.e. root
<Abhijit> and /home
<starcraftman> Raweed: As Abhijit said, should be fine. I'd put the boot loader on your regular drive to make switching easy.
<Raweed> plus theres just one more added complication, its a 1TB and i dont exactly want to use all of it for ubuntu so do i have to partition it first?
<Raweed> im kind of a newbie at all of this
<Raweed> sorry for the obvious questions
<Abhijit> nope
<starcraftman> Raweed: that's ok, never done partitioning before?
<Abhijit> you can partition while doing the installation. you 'can' partition befoer starting the ubuntu installation but its not compulsory
<Raweed> i messed with some partiotion on the home computer when i was 8 but ended up ruining the whole thing so not exactly confident, how much space should i partion for ubuntu?
<Abhijit> Raweed, 20-40 gb should be fine dor desktop uses
<Abhijit> and space for /home depends on your data
<Raweed> whats */home*
<Raweed> and desktop uses doent inc my music files etc?
<Raweed> doesnt*
<Abhijit> amm
<Raweed> amm? sorry i dont understand :s
<Abhijit> forget about /home. its separate home directory to store user data like music, video, film, documents. i suggest you just make a plain installatin. only make a large partition of about 200gb for / only
<Raweed> ok so i'll do the installation and partition 200gb
<Abhijit> yeah
<Raweed> is there anything else i should know before going in?
<Abhijit> read the docs
<Raweed> on the ubuntu documentation site?
<Raweed> or are there any other ones
<Abhijit> yeah
<Raweed> ok thanks Abhijit and Starcraftman!
<Abhijit> welcome
<Raweed> i'll be back if i have more q's 8-)
<Abhijit> sure.
<Raweed> :P
<Raweed> 32 bit or 64 bit, im currently on 64 on the usb
<Raweed> hey im having difficulties with partitioning
<E3D3> Is it easy to use the same swap-partion for more than one OS and should that be in de middle of the physical drive ?
<mandi628> I am installing 10.04 on an old dell lattitude and there seem to be some issues with the screen resolution; i cannot see the whole screen and i can't login through the GUI; i started the virtual console command line and was able to log in there, but i don't know what to do next to adjust the screen resolution; any suggestions?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-28
<philipballew> hey so I have a slightly new monitor and when i plug it in to my desktop the screen is all fuzzy
<philipballew> nobody i guess...
<philipballew> hey so I have a slightly new monitor and when i plug it in to my desktop the screen is all fuzzy
<philipballew> hey! whats a way to kill x server or just boot into the cli mode?
<philipballew> can someone help me de-bug a monitor problem
 * suprengr would shout "Boo!"... but doesn't want to wake anyone in here up!
<Dmstrdj> doesnt look like thats gonna happen lol
<suprengr> ah well.... BOO!  ;D
<suprengr> Dmstrdj,  ;)
<Dmstrdj> kind of dull huh
<suprengr> not so much dull as a complete yawn job... [yawn]
<E3D3_1> What should I do to remove all 'buy' options in Ubuntu ?
<E3D3_1> I never been so disappointed in Ubuntu. In the default installation the software centre try to sell me things. I think I'm out for ever.
<bioterror> what is that? :D
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> dont use software center ;)
<bioterror> maybe that's why I didnt know about buying things
<bioterror> thank god Lubuntu team is making a new software center ;)
<E3D3_1> I thinking about never use Ubuntu again. I saw amazon in that buggie Banshee & now I'm  ask to pay/buy. Its horrible.
<bioterror> I could understand if you're dissapointed in other things than a software center
<E3D3_1> Making a new centre without those commercial bulls*t
<pleia2> E3D3_1: this is a support channel, please watch your language and use this channel for asking for support (not complaining about the OS)
<suprengr> E3D3_1,  pardon the bluntness... but I think you're being stoopid
<pleia2> suprengr: please be nice
<pleia2> E3D3_1: you can use the program "synaptic" if you want a graphical interface for installing software and don't like the software center
<E3D3_1> I use Synaptic normally but because it was there I tried the software centre. I never saw this face of Ubuntu before & it just scared the hell out of me.
<suprengr> pleia2, [i was trying to be  nicwe - i was referring to using a limited section of Ubuntu.. not the character concerned
<suprengr> *nice
<pleia2> E3D3_1: please watch your language
<pleia2> this really isn't the place to insult Ubuntu
<bioterror> E3D3_1, now you have a good reason to move to Gentoo \o/
<suprengr> ...& hi pleia2
<E3D3_1> What ? Im not insulting, don't be so silly. Im serious, Im an Ubuntu fan for > 10 years & never saw something on my system asking for money. This was the first time. Yes I seen very good things about Gentoo but I hope I just can disable all the commercial annoyance.
<pleia2> Ubuntu has only been around for 7 years
<E3D3_1> Whatever, I have even an official Ubuntu sticker on all my laptops
<pleia2> synaptic has more fine tuned controls for what you want to see, the software center is designed to show you everything available (including paid and non-free)
<E3D3_1> Please can you help me to avoid another commercial question from my OS. In wich repositories are those. I never saw that kind of software although I install way to much.
<pleia2> you can try Debian
<pleia2> the Debian project is very committed to providing a free (as in beer and speech) Linux experience, it won't even install non-free drivers by default, and it's the base on which Ubuntu comes from
<suprengr> E3D3_1,  confused... you started on Software Centre.. but next you complained about Banshee?   You seem to know there are alternatives within Ubuntu...   I'm confused with your  line of thought.
<pleia2> suprengr: Banshee has paid services offered too
<suprengr> pleia2, but they are *choices* aren't they [as in not compulsory use]
<pleia2> suprengr: I agree, and they are features that people use and like, I think some folks are just bothered by being offered a paid option at all
<pleia2> Debian is probably a better option for these folks :)
<suprengr> pleia2, yea... like U1 offers itself free *and* a paid option... still you can't please all etc.!  Y, perhaps other distros are better for those concerned
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-20
<loneTiger> hello ...just installed ubuntu and setup precise pangolin......
<loneTiger> wth....just happy i got in this IRC chat
<loneTiger> any one here???
<loneTiger> Hello ????   anyone???
<loneTiger> how do I add pidgin to the taskbar????
<loneTiger> "menu bar"
<loneTiger> ???
<loneTiger> Hello???    anyone??
<Unit193> Not used unity, but I'd guess there would be a pin option?
<loneTiger> pin  option.....how do I do that?
<loneTiger> total newbie here.....
<Unit193> Well, as no Unity users seem to be here, I'd recommend asking in #ubuntu, sorry I can't help/
<loneTiger> and i mean total....I'm checking out / trying out ubuntu 12.04 for he first time...hell seeing linux for th first time......
<loneTiger> ok.. thx for the reply though......Unit193   glad to know this IRC thing works.. ( yea...another first for me today)
<Unit193> It does, it is wonderful! :D
<loneTiger> ok....stumbling to #ubuntu as u suggested.....ciao!!! unit193
<Unit193> Have a good one.
<llamawithamullet> Hi, does anyone know how to sort files in a folder by name but ignoring "the"? For example I want "The Avengers" to be listed next to "Avatar" instead of being near the bottom of the list
<JoseeAntonioR> llamawithamullet: what I've seen is people listing files as "Avengers, The"
<JoseeAntonioR> for example
<histo> llamawithamullet: i'm trying to think of the easiest way to do this
<llamawithamullet> Ah, that's a good idea
<JoseeAntonioR> or "Flintstones, The"
<llamawithamullet> It would be nice for the name to stay the same. I think windows might ignore "the"? Its a shame ubuntu doesnt give you the option
<histo> llamawithamullet: sure you can there are many ways to do it i'm just trying to think of the easiest
<llamawithamullet> Ohk cheers
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly, I haven't really used it as I needn't it
<histo> llamawithamullet: there is the sort command but not sure if you could ignore the in the beginning
<llamawithamullet> Thats a shame. Guess I'll just change the file names. Thanks for the help
<histo> well he could have used ls -I   for ignore
<anas> Can anyone help me with Changing 802.11bgn to 802.11bg in Ubuntu 12.04 as I am facing frequent disconnects of my Wifi connection
<bioterror> connect with browser to your wlan ap
<bioterror> and configure
<anas> Can you explain it ? I am a new linux user
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with Linux
<anas> What is wlan ap ?
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_access_point
<ButterflyOfFire> anas, do you want to change your WiFi card and install 802.11bg rather than b/g/n on your machine, or do you want to change your Access Point WLAN config ?
<anas> Actually I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and was constantly getting Wifi disconnects unlike in my Windows 7. I Googled and found this
<anas> Code:
<anas> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192ce.conf
<anas> and inserting this into the file : options rtl8192ce swenc=1
<anas> It was also written change router settings to the one i mentioned
<anas> That meant when I type "iwconfig" in terminal, in front of wlan0, it should display "bg" instead of "bgn"
<anas> how to do that ?
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/iwconfig.8.html and "modulation"
<anas> In the modulation part some commands are mentioned, but not sure which one to make it 802.11gb
<anas> sorry 802.11 bg
<bioterror> my wife's laptop
<bioterror> titia@salamanteri:~% iwlist modulation                                                                                                                  .:13:20:16 on 12-08-20:.
<bioterror> wlan0     unknown modulation information.
<bioterror> D:
<bioterror> how about yours?
<anas> same
<anas> but when i type "iwconfig" then this: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"ION@14th-Block"
<anas> I have to change that bgn to bg somehow
<bioterror> hard to say, never really had the need to do it
<ButterflyOfFire> if you Wifi card (reciever) is a b/g/n, it will display bgn, if it is a native b/g it will diplay bgn. This is normal
<ButterflyOfFire> your*
<ButterflyOfFire> if it is b/g it will display bg sorry
<ButterflyOfFire> The problem of wifi getting connected and disconnected has a link with the driver of your wifi controller
<ButterflyOfFire> Try to install the right driver (even proprietary or may use ndiswrapper)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-21
<gch-scilifelab> hello everybody
<gch-scilifelab> don't know if this is the right room to ask about an error in the building of a package
<gch-scilifelab> ?
<gch-scilifelab> I'm doing my master thesis in the scilifelab (scilifelab.se) in Stockholm, we are currently working in a nexgen-data processing pipeline and I'm packagin all its dependencies
<gch-scilifelab> i've already packaged some of them, but I'm having problems when packaging gatk
<gch-scilifelab> it looks like it's failing to download some data, and this is what I don't understand, locally, I can build the package without problems, but when submitting to launchpad I get this error
<gch-scilifelab> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113060176/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.gatk_1.6-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gch-scilifelab> can anybody give me a clue of what is happening please?
<geirha> gch-scilifelab: Hi, I think #ubuntu-motu would be a better place to ask.
<geirha> motu does packaging for the universe repository, I think they help out with general packaging too
<gch-scilifelab> ok, thank you very much, I'll ask there
<goyz16> heloo
<javatexan> moin
<cortman> Moin.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-22
<thewrath> hey all
<nirnir> when ubuntu 12.04.01 is released ?
<bioterror> does it really matter?
<bioterror> I just installed kubuntu 12.04
<Sidewinder1> bioterror, Actually it probably does. He/she may be waiting for 12.04 to show up in update manager in 10.04, like me. ;-)
<nirnir> sidewinder: you are right
<Sidewinder1> And in almost four hours, I say, Heh,.."...
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-23
<goyz16> heloo
<philballew> goyz16, hello
<philballew> phillw, whats up?
<philballew> Do you know the best place to get Lubuntu help?
<phillw> not much, just copying big bertha onto my local hard drive. How's tricks with you?
 * philballew think he has a bug
<philballew> Its good. moving in 3 days so packing!
<phillw> philballew: try #lubuntu
<phillw> I will help if I can
<philballew> yeah, I asked there last week but noone responded. It was at the middle of the night like it is now though
<phillw> the mailing list for QA is another option, we do not bite :)
<phillw> or, better still, the main mailing list
 * philballew asked away
<goyz16> hi im new here
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi
<goyz16> <IAmNotThatGuy>can u help me??
<bioterror> !ask | goyz16
<ubot2`> goyz16: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goyz16> ups sorry
<philballew> goyz16, whats your problem?
<philballew> someone might know here and will see your message sooner or later
<goyz16> i can't instal software in software center
<bioterror> !error
<ubot2`> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<neta> hi
<neta> anybody home?
<cortman> A few neta
<neta> and u :)
<penreturns> \o/
<cortman> what can we help you with?
<neta>  i have a problem- i need a dictionary, so i downloaded stardict and goldendict, but i didn't succeed to use dictionarys that i downloaded from babylon
 * cortman has no experience there
<cortman> But if you are looking for offline dictionaries, try here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982326
<neta> i downloaded dics.. i can't make them work
<neta> any idea where else can i ask?
<neta> #kubuntu
<cortman> you can ask in #ubuntu neta
<cortman> its /j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-24
<vangelas> Is it possible to autohide the fullscreen toolbar (when in fullscreen mode) in libreoffice 3.6 (on ubuntu 10.10)?
<krytarik> vangelas, just tried that - it doesn't seem so.
<vangelas> krytarik: thanks :S
<javatexan> Is there a way to "clone" one ubuntu installation to another and then just change the machine name?  I have 3 computers and would like for them to all have the same software (desktop) and settings…initially.  i am fine with my kids changing backgrounds, etc after.
<holstein> i would probably try clonezilla first, and then maybe remastersys
<holstein> javatexan: ^
<javatexan> 2 machines are identical, 1 is vastly different hardware wise 2 amd, 1 intel i7
<holstein> you shouldnt have any issues unless you have proprietary grahpics drivers installed
<javatexan> its all plain jane right now.
<javatexan> I will try clonezilla and report back tomorrow probably.
<MadMarc> hello all
<MadMarc> can anyone help me setup this IRC chat in my pidgin?
<MadMarc> #ubuntu
<MadMarc> anyone here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-25
<ntwrk_keith> I dont understand why I can print from my Windows 7 desktop to my Ubuntu Server using Microsoft Office but cannot from Notepad
<ntwrk_keith> It looks like a Windows issue actually, dont see the job being created
<ntwrk_keith> if i wanted to connect a drive to my ubuntu server using usb to erase it, would I need to mount the drive first?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-26
<vangelas> Firefox 14 (64 bit) will not play flash videos on sites such bbc and youtube. Flash plugin is installed but it seems firefox cannot read it. Any ideas?
 * CompyTheInsane drops off a box of 100 pies
<Samizdat> I've been have very sketchy wireless with 12.04.  It seems fine for a bit, then drops to nothing.  I've tried a few different solutions, but nothing seems to stick.
<holstein> Samizdat: feel free and share some failed solutions so we dont repeat the issue.. i would suggest trying the windows driver with ndisgtk
<Samizdat> Well, I've tried using opendns
<holstein> Samizdat: cool.. opendns will have nothing to do with your wireless
<Samizdat> This fix seemed to work for a bit, then died: http://www.hitxp.com/articles/software/ubuntu-fix-slow-wireless-internet-connection-speed-upgrading-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Samizdat> Well, I keep a connection, but can't resolve dns.
<Samizdat> What's the window's driver fix?
<holstein> Samizdat: you can try the windows driver, though i dont think we are talking abou the same thing
<lagreca> hi, folks! nautilus won't show thumbnails. What can I do to fix it?
<holstein> what you are describing sounds unrelated to the computer
<lagreca> I've already installed thumbnailers.
<Samizdat> I went through it all with my provider.  I set a windows pc next to my linux  and the pc gets great speeds.
<holstein> Samizdat: cool.. what about the router?
<Samizdat> I've cycled it a few times.
<holstein> Samizdat: i would try with a live CD.. where have you changed the DNS settings?
<holstein> Samizdat: what browsers have you tried?
<Samizdat> Chrome, firefox.
<holstein> Samizdat: how does it work hard wired?
<Samizdat> Haven't tried that one yet.
<holstein> Samizdat: i would remove the wifi driver from the equation
<Samizdat> Sounds good.
<holstein> Samizdat: plug it in.. confirm that that is even the issue
<Samizdat> You gonna be around for a bit?
<Samizdat> :)
<holstein> then you should undo what you have tried so far, because i dont think this is going to have anything to do with the wifi
<holstein> Samizdat: i would try as a different user.. i would look at how you have specified the DNS settings.. i would try ping tests.. i would try with a live CD
<Samizdat> Will do.
<holstein> Samizdat: i'll be here for a bit.. i can only offer trouble shooting advice for you
<Samizdat> I appreciate it.
<Samizdat> It just seems strange I'm getting such a slow signal.  No signal, I can understand.  I did a fresh install yesterday and had the same problem.
<holstein> lagreca: this work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/134210/show-me-only-picture-thumbnails
<lagreca> holstein: I'll try it. thanks
<Samizdat> You about holstein?
<holstein> yu
<Samizdat> Well, I tried all the different things.  I had a great connection wired.
<Samizdat> Bad connetion wireless off the live cd.
<holstein> interesting.. still, you dont need to mess about with DNS settings
<holstein> the issue is isolated in some way to wifi
<holstein> Samizdat: i would try the windows wireless driver.. start trying any other wifi drivers really
<Samizdat> I had a strong connect right next to the router, wireless.  Stayed with me for bit when  I went upstairs, then faded.
<holstein> Samizdat: i assume you have used that wifi device in windows? and it was fine?
<Samizdat> Yeah.
<holstein> i would want to confirm its not hardware
<Samizdat> Oh wait, the one in this computer?
<holstein> Samizdat: the one in the machine that you are saying the wifi is bad in
<Samizdat> No, never even booted it into windows.
<Samizdat> Went straight to ubuntu.
<holstein> Samizdat: OK.. that would be a good test... confirm that the wifi card is not broken
<Samizdat> Might just be a bad antenna.
<holstein> yup.. and you'll be fooling about with drivers and DNS settings and breaking and reinstalling for weeks ;)
<Samizdat> And I would need to install windows?
<holstein> Samizdat: nah... you'll just need to confirm that in whatever way you feel you need to
<holstein> thats one way
<Samizdat> Hmm, maybe I'll try some different drivers.
<Samizdat> What was that one you rec'd, holstein?
<holstein> Samizdat: whatever windows driver is recommended using ndiswrapper... ndisgtk
<Samizdat> Will google about.  Thanks for the help.
<holstein> sure... anytime
<Samizdat> Should I take this into the main channel?  I've never used the ubuntu irc.
<Samizdat> Don't know what's proper on here.
<holstein> Samizdat: you can.. but thats something you need to know.. is the hardware good
<holstein> i dont think anyone will debate that is not a waste of time
<Samizdat> Hmm.  It's just strange it's kinda bad. :/
<holstein> and i could argue anything else is a waste of time til you know the hardware is tested and good
<Samizdat> Google driver wi-fi, linux hp model #?
<holstein> Samizdat: that is exactly the kind of behavior i would expect from ban internet, which is what i suggested earlier.. and i would imagine if the hardware were bad as well
<holstein> Samizdat: if it were me, i would not believe it til i had the OS and driver from the manufacturer, and the thing didnt work.. and then id still test it some other ways
<holstein> id googe the #'s on it.. the output of lspci.. whats on the actual chip inside the thing...
<holstein> whatever it takes... there a reason why computer techs charge for this work
<Samizdat> Yeah, it's a pain in the ass.
<holstein> id want to see it come out of the box, and *not* work.. then id know the hardware is bad
<holstein> troubleshooting is all about reducing variables.. and right now, you got too many.. you dont know the OS, the driver support, nor the hardware
<holstein> its all a big variable
<holstein> any one of a bunch of things can be wrong... i have money on the wifi card, though you can open a terminal and run "lscpi" and output that to pastebin and ill look around
<holstein> Samizdat: in a terminal.. thats "lspci"
<holstein> i have a typo above
<holstein> !paste | Samizdat
<ubot2`> Samizdat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Samizdat> One sec
<Samizdat> http://pastebin.com/pvu63X7b
<Samizdat> Oh wait, did you need ubuntu's pastebin?
<Samizdat> holstein:
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106568/my-wireless-has-suddenly-became-disabled-by-hardware-switch-bios-rfkill-fnf8
<holstein> suggests doing a reset
<Samizdat> I'm on HP's site, they list a few different wifi drivers for linux they host.
<Samizdat> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=5060882&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=5060880&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020
<holstein> this looks hopeful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873537
<holstein> Samizdat: you can try them.. trying drivers is a good troubleshooting step
<Samizdat> Look at this one: http://www.laptopndriver.com/acer/fix-hp-probook-4530s-wireless-lan-wifi-ubuntu.html
<Samizdat> Think this might be a winner.
<holstein> Samizdat: did you install an additional driver?
<holstein> anyways... this is usually what i do when i first get a machine.. i have a stack of parts laying around though, and im not afraid to swap out some hardware thats more easily supported
<holstein> anyways... good luck Samizdat ! ...im sure you'll get it sorted.... try the main #ubuntu channel if its dead in here... i gotta crash.. cheers!
<Samizdat> nn, thanks.
<DocStrangeLove> Okay I'm a total noob to Linux (just installed Ubuntu 12.04 a week ago), and I need some serious help on a number of issues... is there anyone here who can help?
<DocStrangeLove> 1st issue: I finally got my Samba network up and functional, but when editing my fstab to make the hard drive mount during boot I somehow changed permissions and now I can't write to it any longer
<DocStrangeLove> (can still read, and I think execute too)
<DocStrangeLove> I had restarted once with a line in fstab which included the switch umask=002
<DocStrangeLove> i've sinced deleted the umask (replaced with "defaults") but it's still not writeable, do I just need to do chmod from the terminal once?
<DocStrangeLove> or do I need to modify fstab again?
<DocStrangeLove> Sorry, accidentally closed window
<DocStrangeLove> anyone here to lend help to a Linux-noob?
<DocStrangeLove> I edited my fstab file and lost permissions to write to a hard drive, now I can't seem to get them back
<DocStrangeLove> can anyone help me?
<vangelas> I installed firefox 14.0.1 manually as well as the latest flash plugin, but firefox cannot 'see' the plugins. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-19
<Proteus> How can i remove the "install ubuntu 13.04" executable that would install this version to my hard drive from my desk top?
<Proteus> delete key and move to trash command works but executable returns after reboot
<Proteus> installed on usb 5gb persistence
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-20
<ryku> I'm having issues trying to a do a clean install of 13.04 64bit on my desktop from a USB drive. I can't even get the try ubuntu to work.
<ryku> I'm not sure where to start to fix this
<jose> ryku: did you MD5 check the ISO?
<ryku> no, I'll do that now
<ryku> does cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7 sound right?
 * jose checks for you
<jose> ryku: not at all
<ryku> oops, hold on
<ryku> let me check that again
<jose> 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26 should be your hash
<ryku> ok
<jose> otherwise, your ISO is corrupted
<ryku> ok, yes I do have the same hash
<jose> then it's corrupted, try downloading again (I suggest torrents)
<ryku> Sorry, I meant that I have the same hash as the one you posted
<jose> oh, then, is it booting?
<ryku> Installation is successful
<ryku> however, when I try to log in it crashes
<ryku> I get the main screen to appear in a very low resolution, then when I try to click on anything, it just freezes
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | ryku
<ubot93> ryku: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> ryku, try a low graphic boot
<ryku> how can I do a low graphic boot?
<wilee-nilee> ryku, click the link I triggered the bot yoou.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<ryku> ok, I'll check there. Thank you
<wilee-nilee> ryku, Is your hardware up to the task to run ubuntu?
<ryku> Yes, I had 12.04 running smoothly until a recent update removed my nvidia graphics card drivers
<ryku> I decided just to upgrade, and now it seems same graphics card issues
<wilee-nilee> ryku, YOu running drivers from nvidia rather than the repos?
<ryku> I used to install the restricted nvidia drivers
<wilee-nilee> ryku, proprietary drivers generally don't follow kernel updates/upgrades nor a distro upgrade
<ryku> Ok, it looks like toggling the nomodeset parameter will get this to work. Thanks for the help guys!
<dajepp> looking for help Ubuntu 13.04 on a dell.  I can't connect to a network
<dajepp> any suggestions?
<swcdx> that could be a lot of things
<swcdx> do you have a link atleast?
<swcdx> you usually check hardware
<dajepp> i just inured it out
<dajepp> had to run some term stuff and install a new driver
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-21
<xzhamppa> can't add repository to restricted on ubuntu-gnome live usb persistent
<xzhamppa> i think i have everything else correct but can't seem to find correct address
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa, That media has a bit of limitations, what is it you are trying to do?
<xzhamppa> trying to get flashplugin to work
<xzhamppa> sudo add-apt-repository "dep http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<xzhamppa> Error: 'dep http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ raring partner' invalid
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa, Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash and other codecs and ms fonts.
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa, YOu have to change the sources list from the cd to the repos.
<xzhamppa> how i do that
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa, So what is your goal with using ubuntu tghis way there are limitations in its use under these circumstances?
<xzhamppa> i just want to test it out on my laptop and maybe install on it afterwards
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa, Honestly your delving into stuff that has the chance of failure of that media, it a iso that can't be altered, all you can do is have the persistence save stuff.
<wilee-nilee> xzhamppa,How big is that usb?
<lesser_panda> Good morning, all.
<lesser_panda> So I recently installed 12.04 LTS onto a slightly older laptop and after getting a good handle on the basics I've developed a keen curiosity for using the terminal and more "involved" uses of Ubuntu for a lack of a better term..
<lesser_panda> Are there any good resources on learning the more complex ins and outs?
<lesser_panda> Anyone around?
<xzhamppa> i have ubuntu-gnome in live usb with persistense does it perform the same way in hdd i mean does it find all the drivers and such same way?
<phillw> xzhamppa: if it runs off the live-cd it will install all the drivers on an install. In fact, when I doubt we do recommend people to try the live-cd version 1st so they know things work :)
<phillw> *when in doubt"
<xzhamppa> thanks phillw
<boot>  Hello everybody
<boot> <@bootfull> I feel unsure about this: i updated but there was a long error message, cause my boot partition was full, now i removed 4 old kernels, space should be enough, but i cant do the upadte again (the other one i just did failed), and i am afraid of rebooting, can i do the installation of the updates again?
<boot> im using 12.04 fde
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-22
<Huriachi> Hello everyone. I have an issue with my x2x setup. The second device uses a touch-screen as an input device and this makes Ubuntu hide the mouse cursor automatically. Is there any way to stop this from happening?
<ATaTTack> hello?
<jose> hi
<nickchicago> Hey guys, I am trying to SFTP into ./var/www to upload / edit / delete files with my user account but I keep getting permission denied
<nickchicago> and when I did chown -R myuser /var/www apache went down
<holstein> what do i do?
<holstein> i move seperately
<holstein> i move.. then i ssh in and put them where i want
<holstein> im not interested in giving permission like that to /var/www.. so i just do it manually after sftp or scp to another location
<nickchicago> I see, so when you are done you put it back to www-data?
<holstein> put what back to what?
<nickchicago> Thanks holstein, I understand now!
<rostam> HI which channel should I ask question on kernel module compilation failures? thx
<holstein> rostam: what module? there is a kernel channel
<rostam> holstein,  It is kernel module for our own board we have developed in house. thanks
<rostam> HI one more question which channel should I ask question on ubuntu rc script files? thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-23
<MicroB> Hi there, Just a quick question..Where does ubuntu 12.04 LTS store the installation files on windows? I have NOT installed ubuntu yet but my hard disk space went from 20GB to 10GB
<MicroB> This only happened when going through the setup, before the partition stage
<Unit193> On windows?  Ubuntu makes it's own partition and places files there, but that'd resize Windows.
<MicroB> Would it resize even if I didn't go through fully on guided partition?
<Unit193> Please don't crosspost.  It should repartition once you confirm.
<wilee-nilee> MicroB, This a wubi?
<MicroB> Nope, a live DVD
<MicroB> Strangely there wasn't any other partitions present on the disk mangement which means something, somewhere has been added by the live CD...?
<wilee-nilee>  MicroB, This a virtual install, the info is rather full of hole like a piece of swiss cheese
<Stevem737> I'm not sure if I'm in the right place but I have a question....Is Lunix/Ubuntu any safer on Public Wifi than windows is... because of the filing system?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-25
<Kaya> Hello, I'm quite new with ubuntu and I'm having some troubles with skype. And I'm not able to solve it myself. Is there someone who would like to help me?
<Kaya> Till yesterday it was working fine. However, now it is not connecting anymore. Then I'm trying to solve it, but I cant find the error. All what has happend is that now even the program doesn't even start when I click on the button
<Kaya> Till yesterday it was working fine. However, now it is not connecting anymore. Then I'm trying to solve it, but I cant find the error. All what has happend is that now even the program doesn't even start when I click on the button.
<mahi_> How ca I delete Temp, Cookies and Prefetch?
<mahi_> How can I delete Temp, Cookies and Prefetch? Sorry, miss-spelled 1st time....
